# I'm Sick and Tired of this crap!!!



## Big Doe Down (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok so all these guys that post pictures of young bucks that you have taken i congratulate you on your success in the woods and am glad you now have meat in the freezer! But to all the guys that comment on the pictures of little bucks that are killed and scolding the hunter for killing it should be ashamed. Its their property and they can manage it the way they want to cant they? Or do you think you should tell them what to kill? its not like it messes up your deer heard if a hunter from across the state kills a young buck. I mean come on guys this is ridiculous. Hunters should be able to manage there woods how they want. Yall think yall can come in here and tell them that they are wrong for killing a young buck. That is absurd. So to all you hunters that are strictly meat hunters and kill young bucks i applaud you on your success in the woods and maybe someday these guys will get off your back!


----------



## Fortenberry (Oct 20, 2009)

Amen brother!!! Well spoken


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 20, 2009)

I kill what I want if its legal and love every bite


----------



## tmelrod (Oct 20, 2009)

I second that Amen!


----------



## pse hunter (Oct 20, 2009)

X5..Amen


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 20, 2009)

Preach on!!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Star (Oct 20, 2009)

Well said.


----------



## General3388 (Oct 20, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 20, 2009)

I never kill little bucks--



































unless they offer a good clean shot.


----------



## bombers32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## Robk (Oct 20, 2009)

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's right ,it bothers the heck out of me too! If It's legal,and that's what you want to do that's cool. I 've shot big bucks & small bucks ,and I get a kick outa both. Don't pile on someone that's posting pictures of something they are proud of. And, a bunch of us could give a rats tail what y'all think anyhow ,it 's just getting mighty old.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Oct 20, 2009)

hey as a friend of mine says Rage in the cage and doe or small buck down... its meat in the fridge.. if you are looking for the next record buck then maybe u huntin for the wrong reason.. I hunt for food.. what do you hunt for?


----------



## mattech (Oct 20, 2009)

only immature hunters kill small deer oh wait wrong thread.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 20, 2009)

X....whatever the count is now. 

I don't do it but if ive had a hard season and a button head offers a shot. He's down for sure. 

Good luck to y'all whatever u shoot. Be happy with your harvest and don't let other try and take any of that away from you.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Oct 20, 2009)

different people have different opinions.if someone doesnt like what i kill it dont bother me.why get mad over what someone says on a public internet forum??lighten up


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2009)

Protest by killing a buttonhead. 

post pics.

T


----------



## firemanc15 (Oct 20, 2009)

Howdy all from south Ga!    Everyone just remember one thing in your endeavors thru the woods. There's a place for all of God's creatures out there...most are great right next to the mashed potatoes biscuits and gravy!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 20, 2009)

The one and only warning folks.....If this thread turns into another school yard scrap with the name calling and insults, it will go by way of the other one and will not be fun for the participants.    

In other words....keep it civil.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for this thread, but I don't pay much attention to all their crap anyway.  I have too much hunting and taxidermy to do to waste my time worrying about all the anti-small buck hunters out there.  I will kill whatever I want (legally)until I have reached my goal for the year and then I may hold off for the big one, but not until then.  Every deer on my property are trophy's to ME!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 20, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Protest by killing a buttonhead.
> 
> post pics.
> 
> T


----------



## Clark_Kent (Oct 20, 2009)

I for am glad to see there's others out there with the same feelings on this matter as myself, and I'll tell anybody that wants to know I HUNT FOR MEAT I don't collect bones I have bones on my wall I also have em nailed up on my building out back but the one I'm most proud is is this one  Now I'd like to see one of them boy's tell a youngster that their young buck aint no trophy and how wrong it was to have shot a young buck, I'll show you a low down dirty waste of air, they can can tell me how wrong it is for me to harvest a young buck till their blue in the face and I'll just show em the pictures of the young bucks I've taken. heres one they can complain about 



Mike


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 20, 2009)

Glad to see others that feel the same with me. No I quality deer manage my land but it doesn't bother me if someone kills a small buck. Hunters can manage there land any way they like. No need to criticize them.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I am all for antlers but filling the freezer is my main priority this year.


----------



## head shot (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:

What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters

You always hear the trophy hunters questioning why people shoot the young bucks and not let them walk. Generally, they are speaking to the Shoot Anything Hunters. The Shoot Anything Hunters are the people that will just shoot anything. Whether it be they get too excited, they can't wait for anything else, or they just want to kill something. To most people "shooting anything you see" is frowned upon and I don't even consider it to be hunting personally. I say it's just "shooting!"

The Meat Hunters generally do not have a preference as to what they shoot. However, they usually do have some sort of standards (no yearlings, etc...). They really enjoy hunting, and if they see a big buck, that's just a plus. If not, they will shoot what they want to eat. This group of hunters is where you see most of the arguments come from when trophy hunters question shooting smaller bucks.

I have questioned people about it on here myself, and have no regrets doing so. I question group (3) - The Shoot Anything Hunters. They tend to complain about not seeing any deer, not having quality deer, not seeing big bucks, etc... I wonder why? When you go blasting at the first sight of brown that steps out.

I think there are just a lot of mis-understandings and misinterpretations. Everyone is well aware that we all live in America and each individual is free to do whatever they please (as long as they abide by the laws). You can choose to shoot whatever you want, that's your business. Just don't blow up at someone for questioning others. They have the same right to question whoever they want, just as you have the right.

In conclusion, we are all in it for the hunting. Just try to get along with one another. If someone asks questions, make sure you understand what they are asking before you answer it. If you don't, ask them to explain. There is no need to get heated over something like this stuff.


----------



## patriot15joe (Oct 20, 2009)

Im glad you made this post. I totally agree, if someone doesnt like the way people that follow the law hunt then they should build a 12ft fence and hunt the way they want and leave everyone else alone. just becuase its not a trophy to one doesnt mean its not to someone else.


----------



## aaronward9 (Oct 20, 2009)

head shot said:


> Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:
> 
> What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters
> 
> ...



this is by far your best post ever!!  well done sir!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 20, 2009)

Big Doe Down said:


> Ok so all these guys that post pictures of young bucks that you have taken i congratulate you on your success in the woods and am glad you now have meat in the freezer! But to all the guys that comment on the pictures of little bucks that are killed and scolding the hunter for killing it should be ashamed. Its their property and they can manage it the way they want to cant they? Or do you think you should tell them what to kill? its not like it messes up your deer heard if a hunter from across the state kills a young buck. I mean come on guys this is ridiculous. Hunters should be able to manage there woods how they want. Yall think yall can come in here and tell them that they are wrong for killing a young buck. That is absurd. So to all you hunters that are strictly meat hunters and kill young bucks i applaud you on your success in the woods and maybe someday these guys will get off your back!



Well Stated!!! 

Thank you for your support....


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 20, 2009)

Clark_Kent said:


> I for am glad to see there's others out there with the same feelings on this matter as myself, and I'll tell anybody that wants to know I HUNT FOR MEAT I don't collect bones I have bones on myView attachment 400421 wall I also have em nailed up on my building out back but the one I'm most proud is is this one View attachment 400422 Now I'd like to see one of them boy's tell a youngster that their young buck aint no trophy and how wrong it was to have shot a young buck, I'll show you a low down dirty waste of air, they can can tell me how wrong it is for me to harvest a young buck till their blue in the face and I'll just show em the pictures of the young bucks I've taken. heres one they can complain about View attachment 400415
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




Nice Kill guys...

Wish I had 1/2 the luck you all did in those 3 pictures this season.  Well done - especially on the young man's deer in the 2ND picture.


----------



## devolve (Oct 20, 2009)

agreed!! meat hunter here, I shoot em all! although I did pass a spotted fawn this year and then got blasted for killing a yearling. Whatever, im eating venison tonight and that guy isnt!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 20, 2009)

head shot said:


> Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:
> 
> What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters
> 
> ...



 good post buddy


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2009)

head shot said:


> Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:
> 
> What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters
> 
> ...





YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face. 

in other words, they "forgot where they came from"

T


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Throwback said:


> YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face.
> 
> in other words, they "forgot where they came from"
> 
> T



x2 Tell it like it really is!


----------



## bonecollector123 (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe the trophy is in the eye of the person who shoots it any deer at any size can be a trophy


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 20, 2009)

My first bowkill was a 26lb doe from Berry College. So nervous,I missed the first shot.  2nd shot was in the back of the head.

Was hunting Dilane, Had a freak cold snap after 80 degree weather.  Found a horse stall to take a shower in in freezing weather under a water hose.  Killed 2 does in 30mph wind.

Hunting in Dublin.  Forgot our groceries.  Made a meal from pickled quail eggs, pickled corn, and spam fried rattlesnake. (paid for it the next day)

Shot a broke horn 6 pt @ Pigeon Mtn.  Tracked for 7 hrs, finally found it.  

Shot an eight pt, he ran off.  Came back , I shot again and he fell.  Inspection showed him to be a different buck.  I had 2 eights down.

Killed a bobcat, had him laying on the ground behind me.  Im sitting there being still when a 6pt sees the bobcat, walks toward it,  sees me and sticks his nose in my face (under the bill of my cap) smells me ,smells the bob cat and then leaves.  (
I have a witness to this)

Hunting Big Lazer for the past 3 yrs with a cast on my hand.  My buddies put up my stand, and drug my deer out from long haul rd.

I could go on and on as Im sure each and every one of you could.  Ive killed big deer but Ive killed more small ones.  The cool thing is that each and every one of them has a story attached and every year they get bigger and better.  Dont need big horns for a good story.  The horns get bigger each time the story is told.


----------



## biglew0923 (Oct 20, 2009)

head shot said:


> Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:
> 
> What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters
> 
> ...



I like everything that is said here except the whole right to question others.  While it is true we do live in America and we do have that right to ask questions, why not just leave it alone?  If it is not your land, and on the other side of the state, then is it really any of your business?  If people are killing deer for the meat, then a legal kill is a good kill and everyone else should leave it alone.


----------



## head shot (Oct 20, 2009)

Throwback said:


> YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face.
> 
> in other words, they "forgot where they came from"
> 
> T



Actually, your wrong. I didn't "forget where I came from." I'm sure you have heard the saying "you can't knock it until you try it?" Well, I tried it, and decided to go a different route. I like the challenge and anticipation of hunting a trophy buck. It's simply more fun and challenging to me. 

I am kind of two sided on this to be totally honest. I hunt differently in Florida than I do in Georgia. Down here, at certain places I hunt, we have people that will shoot whatever crosses the line. Some of these folks we don't get a long with. Some of them break and bend rules. In order to keep them straight, we cut down the buck ratio for them . This works out for us because we keep meat in the freezer, and we keep there sorry butts from having as much.

At the same time, on other pieces of property we have, I only go for the so called "trophy" bucks.


----------



## head shot (Oct 20, 2009)

biglew0923 said:


> I like everything that is said here except the whole right to question others.  While it is true we do live in America and we do have that right to ask questions, why not just leave it alone?  If it is not your land, and on the other side of the state, then is it really any of your business?  If people are killing deer for the meat, then a legal kill is a good kill and everyone else should leave it alone.



If we don't ask questions, how will you ever fully understand another persons views?


----------



## aaronward9 (Oct 20, 2009)

biglew0923 said:


> If it is not your land, and on the other side of the state, then is it really any of your business?  If people are killing deer for the meat, then a legal kill is a good kill and everyone else should leave it alone.



shoot!   i wouldn't care if my neighbors frowned on shooting small bucks.. if I want/need the meat, i'm gonna shoot what I legally can!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2009)

head shot said:


> Actually, your wrong. I didn't "forget where I came from." I'm sure you have heard the saying "you can't knock it until you try it?" Well, I tried it, and decided to go a different route. I like the challenge and anticipation of hunting a trophy buck. It's simply more fun and challenging to me.
> 
> I am kind of two sided on this to be totally honest. I hunt differently in Florida than I do in Georgia. Down here, at certain places I hunt, we have people that will shoot whatever crosses the line. Some of these folks we don't get a long with. Some of them break and bend rules. In order to keep them straight, we cut down the buck ratio for them . This works out for us because we keep meat in the freezer, and we keep there sorry butts from having as much.
> 
> At the same time, on other pieces of property we have, I only go for the so called "trophy" bucks.



But you get to decide. I don't. Someone else decided for me--because they were so worried about what their neighbors were shooting they couldn't enjoy their hunt. 

Oh, and they STILL do. 

T


----------



## head shot (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> But you get to decide. I don't. Someone else decided for me--because they were so worried about what their neighbors were shooting they couldn't enjoy their hunt.
> 
> Oh, and they STILL do.
> 
> T



I don't know about your situation, but in mine, they were shooting deer just to shoot them and leaving them to rot. Not taking one piece of meat, horns, anything. They were doing it because we hunt there. Keep in mind, my family has had the land for over 50 years and they recently moved next to it. In order to stop their stupidity, we kill the bucks and eat them. So in this specific situation, I'd rather shoot it, than have it walk across the fence to someone will shoot it and let it rot.


----------



## bowtechboy (Oct 21, 2009)

i agree with you brother if you bad mouth a fellow hunter you might as well be a anti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camotoy (Oct 21, 2009)

fellows I dont post much on these subjects  but in my mind its all about the respect for the animals we kill  I work pretty much all year on my lease and love evey minute being in the woods plantin ,scoutin ,hangin stands or huntin and bein with friends  .  2 years ago shot a monster 9 pointer  ,last year shot a 110" 8 pointer thought he was bigger  to me its a no brainer  mounted it just as i did the big 9   every animal i shoot is a trophy and i will gladly display it on my wall and  SMILE everytime i look at any of them !!! I LOVE BEING OUTDOORS AND NO 1 CAN TAKE THE THRILLL I FEEL OUT OF SEEING A DOE  ,A SPIKE  OR EVEN A MONSTER BUCK FROM ME !!  JUST HUNT AND HAVE FUN  (I DO )!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goddard (Oct 21, 2009)

Good post.   Some people say that we should have a right to question, but on some instances I disagree.   There are some young men and women on this forum(some not even in their teens).   They are so proud of their "trophy" whether it be a doe, spike or 10 pointer.   There is nothing more rude than raining on somebody's parade.   They are thrilled with their harvest, so you should be as well.  Besides, it isn't your land or your deer herd, so why does it matter to you?   My mama taught me, "if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all."   Unfortunately, not everyone on this forum was raised the same way.


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 21, 2009)

*To me..*

the only immature hunter out there is the one that degrades another for the size of there deer!! I am happy when people show me they have killed a deer. I am more excited to see a large rack but I congradulate them on the kill either way!


----------



## head shot (Oct 21, 2009)

Goddard said:


> Good post.   Some people say that we should have a right to question, but on some instances I disagree.   There are some young men and women on this forum(some not even in their teens).   They are so proud of their "trophy" whether it be a doe, spike or 10 pointer.   There is nothing more rude than raining on somebody's parade.   They are thrilled with their harvest, so you should be as well.  Besides, it isn't your land or your deer herd, so why does it matter to you?   My mama taught me, "if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all."   Unfortunately, not everyone on this forum was raised the same way.



I have yet to see someone question a child on the deer that they have killed, if that's what your referring to. Kids and first time hunters usually get free passes on this sort of thing.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 21, 2009)

So far great posts and civil.  I agree with the original poster.  I feel there is room in the woods for every sort of hunter, even the "if it's brown it's down folks".   If it is your land or your lease, do what makes you happy. 

The only real problem I see here on the forum is when one sort of hunter tries to tell another sort of hunter what to do.  At some point, sometimes right in the thread title, it degenerates into name calling.  

I wish you all a good season, however you define it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

head shot said:


> I have yet to see someone question a child on the deer that they have killed, if that's what your referring to. Kids and first time hunters usually get free passes on this sort of thing.



The problem, Head Shot, is that everybody should get a free pass on this sort of thing. In fact, from here on out, they will.  The time of criticism of any legal kill, by anybody on this site, is fixin` to be stopped.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a buddy that runs a 1000ac lease and he has told me for yrs that deer hunters are the worst of all hunters for griping and complaining and I believe him. Kill what you want if it's legal and good for you.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 21, 2009)

As the late Lewis Grizzard would say..........."Tell it all brother, tell it all"


----------



## Tom Laubach (Oct 21, 2009)

Live your life, let others live theirs!

Oh, and I killed a spike opening morning. It will be hamburger soon. I was thrilled and so was my wife.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2009)

wack em stack em.... or wait on horns.... it really makes very little difference in the grand scheme of things.  Do it legally and ethically.. that's all that anyone should be concerned with because that effects the future of the sport more than the animal you choose to kill.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 21, 2009)

head shot said:


> I have yet to see someone question a child on the deer that they have killed, if that's what your referring to. Kids and first time hunters usually get free passes on this sort of thing.



I don't post a whole lot on the forum, but have always lurked.  I have watched all the flaming of people shooting small bucks for a while and it kinda gets to me.  I am not a beginner hunter or a child.  I have hunted off and on since I was 12.  More off than on, but that has changed in the past few years.  My first deer I ever saw in the woods at 12 years old was a large 10 pointer.  I was so shaken up I couldn't even get off a shot.  I am now 28 (almost).  I have yet to kill a buck.  About 5 years ago I picked up a bow and haven't felt the urge to touch a gun since.  I have shot a few does with my bow.  I have been drawn on a 9 and 13 pointer and never got what I saw as an ethical shot.  Last week I had a 4 pointer walk by my stand.  I was drawn and ready to stick it until a neighbor spooked it.  Now that being said, I don't know that I would have posted pics of it on this site just so that I didn't have people questioning my ethics as to why I shot such a small buck......Even though, last time I checked my deer tags state that the "1st Antlered Buck can be any size unless otherwise designated in certain counties".  Then it is time to hold of for a trophy sized deer seeing as the next buck has to have "A minimum of 4 points 1 inch or longer on one side of antlers"

Just my .02 on this subject.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Oct 21, 2009)

In Georgia, we have hunting clubs and WMA's with rules for killing big deer or for filling the freezer. We have hunters that enjoy hunting deer and waiting on a set of big horns and they might wait for years before they see and kill a deer that meets their standards, and we have the other extreme that will take the first legal deer they have a good shot at, I do not have an issue either way as long as we all respect and support our hunter brothers and sisters in the field and anywhere else respect and support might be needed.  Enjoy what the Good Lord has given us and be safe.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## mike c (Oct 21, 2009)

hey guys the only thing i dont agree with is if u shoot a buck have it mounted and be proud of it  dont just cut the horns off and throw them in a box     if your going to do that why not just shoot a doe


----------



## Lil Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

*Biggest Trophy*

I love this forum just to let you all know. I have passed on several nice bucks and killed what is my best buck 147'' 9 pt. It was great to watch him fall like a sack of taters when the 235grn powerbelt took out his lungs. But tears came to my eyes when i shot this deer. My four year old spotted this deer while I was packing up for the evening. My release was already in my bag when he Said"daddy theres a buck, Daddy theres a buck" A few minutes later and finally getting my release put back on the deer turned about 15yrds out. As i hit my release my boy stated "Daddy thats was a good shot, Did you see that deer hit the tree. I love you." I'll be honest with you you can hang all the trophies on the wall you want but let a fire come in and destroy everything you got. Or maybe one day you go blind. Memories will last forever so no matter what you kill as long as its a TROPHY TO YOU let the deer hit the dirt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

mike c said:


> hey guys the only thing i dont agree with is if u shoot a buck have it mounted and be proud of it  dont just cut the horns off and throw them in a box     if your going to do that why not just shoot a doe




Because the antlers belong to the shooter, to do with as he pleases, not to satisfy somebody else. I have put a many of antler under the saw, because they were mine.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally, I think small bucks and young does should be left to live another year.  I believe rights come with obligations.  I think the right to hunt also comes with the obligation to manage wisely.  But that's just me.  Others can choose to hunt as they wish.

I hunt for the enjoyment of it, to have a little extra meat in the freezer, and the hope of getting a trophy.  Therefore, I don't shoot everything and, in fact, I don't shoot anything unless I need it for the freezer or it's large enough for the wall.  But that's just me.  Others can do as they wish.

We're not even 1 week into gun season and I've let 3 deer walk already.  Now, some folks would have these 3 in the freezer already but I let 'em walk because 1 was a small buck, 1 was a small doe/fawn, and the other would have been a risky shot.  But, that's just me.  Others can do as they wish.

I used to hunt with a buddy who had the "if it's brown, it's down" philosophy.  While I don't share that philosophy, it's certainly his right to hunt as he wishes.  But, since it was on my lease, I invited him to find another place to hunt.  Which he did.  We are both happy.  But, that's just me.  Others can do as they wish.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 21, 2009)

It's hard to tell sex much less big or small when all you got to shoot at is their eye?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2009)

LEON MANLEY said:


> It's hard to tell sex much less big or small when all you got to shoot at is their eye?



you sure its a deer your shootin at?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face.
> 
> in other words, they "forgot where they came from"
> 
> T



Very true.


----------



## albridges (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember each and everyone of my kills. They Each have thier on story. They each had those small details that made them unique. Be it doe, buck, or Very nice buck. I have a friend who had not shot a deer in bout 5 or 6 years, and he has 130 class buck on his wall, he got the oppritunity to take a nice doe saturday morning. I think he was more excited about that doe than he was about the nice buck he has on the wall. He was waiting behind my truck saturday morning for me to get out the stand so he could show it off to me! 

Be legal, Be safe, and Be hunting


----------



## HD28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> The problem, Head Shot, is that everybody should get a free pass on this sort of thing. In fact, from here on out, they will.  The time of criticism of any legal kill, by anybody on this site, is fixin` to be stopped.



That's it EXACTLY!


----------



## Pete Gray (Oct 21, 2009)

head shot said:


> Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:
> 
> What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters
> 
> ...



Ok, Head Shot,  Well said.  

But I am going to use this post as a foundation in my essay writing class.  I think it will get an A.  I'll let you know.


----------



## head shot (Oct 21, 2009)

deertricker said:


> Ok, Head Shot,  Well said.
> 
> But I am going to use this post as a foundation in my essay writing class.  I think it will get an A.  I'll let you know.



Awesome... Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Southern_Buck (Oct 21, 2009)

Im hear to tell ya I like a good rack but im not gonna pass up any deer that walks by and gives me a nice broad side shot that to me is just asking to be shot. Another thing I have been told is, ya cant eat them horns no matter which way ya cook em

P.S. my past two seasons aint been to great so if its brown its down!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 21, 2009)

mike c said:


> hey guys the only thing i dont agree with is if u shoot a buck have it mounted and be proud of it  dont just cut the horns off and throw them in a box     if your going to do that why not just shoot a doe



I'm proud of every deer I shoot ,even does. If also spend a lot of money to be able to hunt my home state of Ga. so, it's got to be a dandy to mt. Our lease is not that big ,plus the ratio is pretty balance and the little amount of hunting I get to do sometimes I may only get a crack at a young buck. It depends on what I get to kill for the freezer. I don't shoot everything that moves either.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 21, 2009)

mike c said:


> hey guys the only thing i dont agree with is if u shoot a buck have it mounted and be proud of it  dont just cut the horns off and throw them in a box     if your going to do that why not just shoot a doe



I've killed well over 100 bucks. My wife won't let me have 100 mounts on the wall

Guess I just need to forget about bucks and just be a doe hunter

Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 21, 2009)

Kill your two legal bucks and leave the woods.No problem.
.
Just dont come back meat hunting does and shoot a big buck,your third, because it was too big to pass up.


----------



## FLdeerHunter25 (Oct 21, 2009)

There's alot of different views on this and here are mine:

1- you hunt my property, you hunt by my rules.
2-We hunt your property or lease and I hunt by your rules.
3-We hunt state land we hunt by regulation rules.

Other than that I applaud anyone on here for any post they make showing their kills. Obviously it means something to them if their posting it. ITS CALLED RESPECT...alot of you "OLDER" people need to learn that your way IS NOT the only way to do things. To each his own.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 21, 2009)

FLdeerHunter25 said:


> There's alot of different views on this and here are mine:
> 
> 1- you hunt my property, you hunt by my rules.
> 2-We hunt your property or lease and I hunt by your rules.
> ...



good post!!!!


----------



## boiladawg78 (Oct 21, 2009)

Big Doe Down said:


> Glad to see others that feel the same with me. No I quality deer manage my land but it doesn't bother me if someone kills a small buck. Hunters can manage there land any way they like. No need to criticize them.



Man, this thread is great! I, personally, only shoot bucks that I intend to mount. And it has to be bigger than the last one. That's why I haven't shot a buck in 5 years. But who am I to condemn anyone for shooting what they want. I could care less! My choice to let the young ones walk is a personal preference. I get VERY little time to hunt so I try to make the most of it (get a big un). Look at all the kids whose first buck was a spike, myself included. If they were hazed for killing their spike, that would probably put a bad taste in their mouth. We, as outdoorsmen, need to stick together; there are enough knife blades leaving cuts down our backs. If you want to shoot a small deer, blast away. If you want to let them grow, do so. The most important thing is enjoying the outdoors and passing our passion down to the next generation.


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

I feel everyone should shoot what they desire want as long as it is legal. 
However I have issue with someone joining a QDM club and then shooting small bucks. It takes away from what everyone else is trying to do.
The other one that REALLY gets to me is the hunter that doesn't know what he has shot until he walks up to it. I hear it at the processor all the time. "I thought it was a buck/doe." It seems that the hunter saw something move, saw brown in the scope and pulled the trigger. I hope this guy/gal isn't hunting on my club.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

CCROLAND said:


> the only immature hunter out there is the one that degrades another for the size of there deer!!



the best post so far.


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 21, 2009)

FLdeerHunter25 said:


> There's alot of different views on this and here are mine:
> 
> 1- you hunt my property, you hunt by my rules.
> 2-We hunt your property or lease and I hunt by your rules.
> ...



I thought this was a good post until I got to the last sentence. You should have included younger people, as well as 25 year olds in that sentence just to be fair, unless you have a special way of telling a persons age.

And just remember, If it weren't for older people, you wouldn't be here, and your main goal in life should be to become one


----------



## DrifterBob (Oct 21, 2009)

Had to jump in. Here is the deal, I'll take any deer that is dumb enough to walk out within 100 yds of my stand 'cause it most likely needs to be culled anyway. That will help weed out the "bad genes". If it gets past me, then the trophy hunters will have their chance and everybody is happy. Nuff said.

Bob


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> The problem, Head Shot, is that everybody should get a free pass on this sort of thing. In fact, from here on out, they will.  The time of criticism of any legal kill, by anybody on this site, is fixin` to be stopped.



Best post of the thread!


----------



## whitehunter (Oct 21, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmm   tasty


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 21, 2009)

good thoughts


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 21, 2009)

DrifterBob said:


> Had to jump in. Here is the deal, I'll take any deer that is _*dumb enough*_ to walk out within 100 yds of my stand 'cause _*it most likely needs to be culled anyway*_. That will help weed out the *"bad genes"*. If it gets past me, then the trophy hunters will have their chance and everybody is happy. Nuff said.
> 
> Bob



Good Lord.


----------



## sandman5135 (Oct 21, 2009)

can i get an amen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## head shot (Oct 21, 2009)

FLdeerHunter25 said:


> There's alot of different views on this and here are mine:
> 
> 1- you hunt my property, you hunt by my rules.
> 2-We hunt your property or lease and I hunt by your rules.
> ...



I'll 2nd that! Nice post!


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 21, 2009)

My first bowkill was in 1982. I had just gotten out of the Navy after 4 years. The deer was a doe, which weighed about 40lbs. I killed it with an old black Bear compound, out of an old Baker treestand, on John's Mtn. WMA. Made a 30 yd. shot on it. Took it home, cooked the whole deer and had a big party with all my friends who I hadn't seen in years. I was 22 years old. I was also the first of our bunch to ever kill a deer with a bow. We all started hunting together in 1975. I'm still as pround of that little doe as I am my biggest buck.And that was one heckuva party.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> The problem, Head Shot, is that everybody should get a free pass on this sort of thing. In fact, from here on out, they will.  The time of criticism of any legal kill, by anybody on this site, is fixin` to be stopped.



So glad to hear it. I rarely read the hunting forums any more due to the "high and mighty's" that want to control everything we do as deer hunters.


----------



## drago (Oct 21, 2009)

If ya want it kill it, if it's brown it's down...


----------



## medic1 (Oct 21, 2009)

mike c said:


> hey guys the only thing i dont agree with is if u shoot a buck have it mounted and be proud of it  dont just cut the horns off and throw them in a box     if your going to do that why not just shoot a doe



Do you throw away the hooves? The hide? The tail? Do you eat the heart, liver, and intestines? Do you make your meat into jerky, burgar, or sausage? You don't have to tell me. I don't care (so long as you don't leave it in the woods). It's your deer, do with it what you please.
And I will just congratulate you on your harvest.

A dead deer is a dead deer, whether he is a spike or a booner.


This argument could apply to a lotta things: Do you eat bass or throw them back, do you eat your chickens or let them lay eggs? You do it your way and I'll do it mine.

And this little fella fed my family on several occasions. Yum-Yum! Now, what did I do with them horns?


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

seems like a lot of bashing on the trophy hunters here???? Seems kinda the same way....your (most are agreeing if its brown its down dang them trophy hunters what do they know???? I run a QDMA club. I also let kids that have never killed a deer to shoot ANY deer they want for their first one...It is my choice to run the club and the rules are set forth and very well defined. If you dont like the rules dont become a member. The neighboring clubs are doing the same thing as well. What gets me is the guys and some of them that have responded here to this thread are the same ones on other threads wishing they could see and harvest better bucks.....You cant harvest quality bucks if you shoot the little bucks. I agree shoot what you want as long as it is legal and you use the meat. Dont smoke one and take the backstraps and say that really is all the meat worth getting since he or she was so small....


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 21, 2009)

good thread folks.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> seems like a lot of bashing on the trophy hunters here???? Seems kinda the same way....your (most are agreeing if its brown its down dang them trophy hunters what do they know???? I run a QDMA club. I also let kids that have never killed a deer to shoot ANY deer they want for their first one...It is my choice to run the club and the rules are set forth and very well defined. If you dont like the rules dont become a member. The neighboring clubs are doing the same thing as well. What gets me is the guys and some of them that have responded here to this thread are the same ones on other threads wishing they could see and harvest better bucks.....You cant harvest quality bucks if you shoot the little bucks. I agree shoot what you want as long as it is legal and you use the meat. Dont smoke one and take the backstraps and say that really is all the meat worth getting since he or she was so small....



My point exactly. Trophy hunter or meat hunter - it's a personal choice. In fact, I am thinking of joining a second club next year, a QDM club. Then I'll be in one with liberal bag limits and one with quality bucks. On this one thing, *and one thing only*, I go both ways.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> good thread folks.





Sure is, and I hope that folks get the point of what has been posted...


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

haha how many of these are there now? mine was deleted for some reason


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 21, 2009)

last time i looked at it in the skillet, the tenderloin looked and tasted the same.......hahaha...amen!


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

Medic 1 glad you cleared that up about both ways.....haha In order for a true QDMA to work you have two options....you have enough land to manage. or you and your bordering clubs/land needs to be on the same page... It is proven that once you shoot a little buck he will quit growing.....there is a chance that if you let them walk they have more of a chance to grow more.......I would not run my club if the bordering properties did not manage theirs as well. The same for my farms in IL.......I wish GA would go to a check in your deer like TN use to. Then they would give you a permanent tag that goes on your deer to prove it had been checked in. On top of that everyone HAS to shoot a doe before killing a buck that would nock our does down some and make for a better rut.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> Medic 1 glad you cleared that up about both ways.....haha In order for a true QDMA to work you have two options....you have enough land to manage. or you and your bordering clubs/land needs to be on the same page... It is proven that once you shoot a little buck he will quit growing.....there is a chance that if you let them walk they have more of a chance to grow more.......I would not run my club if the bordering properties did not manage theirs as well. The same for my farms in IL.......I wish GA would go to a check in your deer like TN use to. Then they would give you a permanent tag that goes on your deer to prove it had been checked in. On top of that everyone HAS to shoot a doe before killing a buck that would nock our does down some and make for a better rut.



I agree with you sir. 100%


----------



## albridges (Oct 21, 2009)

In my, humble and inexperienced, opinion if I had the land to manage my bucks I would. And I still do to an extent. If A first time hunter goes with me He/She has free reign over what they shoot pick of the litter so to say. But if it is an experienced hunter I expect them to know what needs to walk and needs to drop. But my trophies are in the 15'' and above range. This is how it was told to me one day when A buddy took me, He said you can shoot whatever you want to as long as it’s bigger than your last and you will be proud of it. That’s about it with me.

When I take someone I want them to get a deer and if it’s a little smaller than what most people would consider a trophy that’s ok too. Hunting isn`t killing the biggest deer it isn't killing a deer, it being in God's wonderful creation with friends and fellow outdoorsman and the fellowship over a safe and successful hunt.


----------



## albridges (Oct 21, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> wack em stack em.... or wait on horns.... it really makes very little difference in the grand scheme of things.  Do it legally and ethically.. that's all that anyone should be concerned with because that effects the future of the sport more than the animal you choose to kill.




BINGO! Could not have said it better.

Good Post!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you guy's really complaining about which goat to kill or not kill?


----------



## albridges (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 21, 2009)

Everyone is different. We all have different property situations. Some of our hunting philosophies are based on our situations. WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT!


























Good thing we are all different or we would all just end up married to our sisters


----------



## long_range_stick (Oct 21, 2009)

Ya cant eat horns. But reguradless of what you want to do as long as you are doing what makes you happy what difference does it make.  Id rather stack the cooler full of does myself, but what real difference does it make.  Sheesh if Joe wants to shoot small bucks and eat em what difference does it make if Billy wants to shoot big bucks and hang it on his wall.  

I think that some people have taken things to the extreme and just dont know that there is a line that once you cross it you cross it.  Now wether that be QDMA or nothing at all you have to pick on and stick with it if you want to see your fruits.  Its CONSERVATION, not preservation.


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

Because if Joe is shooting the little bucks then Billy won't get to shoot the big bucks. I am with ya...this thread goes both ways like Medic 1 stated.......Dont settle for something you dont go intend to get though. I am glad that none of the brown its down hunters are around my club though. I would have issues if they lined the property line and shot everything that was there.....It is not cheap nor easy to manage the deer to get more bone on the head and more weight on the deer. They do not get big eating briars...They dont gaing any weight eating rye grass... It takes a lot of money to plant right for them to supplement feed them. I am not talking about putting a corn feeder out either. I take a lot of pride in managing for Quality deer. As stated before look through some of the post and you will see some of the guys from this thread wondering why they dont ever see any large bucks when they are smiling with a fork horn. Sure they are proud of it but if you shoot that dont complain that you have never seen a quality buck.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2009)

Georgia is a trophy managed state. You can kill a spike for your first buck but your second has to be 4 pts or better, statewide. Several counties have antler restrictions on both bucks. Some clubs and landowners go beyond the antler restrictions. Sounds to me like there is something for everybody.

Seems to me if the kill is a legal kill, that's all that really matters. Congratulations to you, whether its' a buttonhead or the King of the Forest. If it made you happy, then I'm good to go with that. 

The rest of it is just "internet noise" that don't add up to dry buffalo chips in real life.


----------



## head shot (Oct 21, 2009)

What's with all the "you can't eat the horns" comments. I hate when people say that. I've never stated, or never heard anyone state that they WANTED to eat the horns. I like to put mine on the wall, not on my plate.

Just had to say it cuz I hate hearing people say that!


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 21, 2009)

Big Doe Down said:


> Ok so all these guys that post pictures of young bucks that you have taken i congratulate you on your success in the woods and am glad you now have meat in the freezer! But to all the guys that comment on the pictures of little bucks that are killed and scolding the hunter for killing it should be ashamed. Its their property and they can manage it the way they want to cant they? Or do you think you should tell them what to kill? its not like it messes up your deer heard if a hunter from across the state kills a young buck. I mean come on guys this is ridiculous. Hunters should be able to manage there woods how they want. Yall think yall can come in here and tell them that they are wrong for killing a young buck. That is absurd. So to all you hunters that are strictly meat hunters and kill young bucks i applaud you on your success in the woods and maybe someday these guys will get off your back!



WELL SAID I hunt for food for my family ( when I'm able to hunt) if I get a chance at a big  buck GREAT --- if it's a spike or doe GREAT - it's in the freezer ---  My son got a little  basket 7pt on Dawson Forest a few years back and the " should have let him grow JERKS" jumped in on the thread and I deleted it so he didn't see it--- IMO if it's legal and you want to harvest it GO FOR IT


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 21, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> WELL SAID I hunt for food for my family ( when I'm able to hunt) if I get a chance at a big  buck GREAT --- if it's a spike or doe GREAT - it's in the freezer ---  My son got a little  basket 7pt on Dawson Forest a few years back and the " should have let him grow JERKS" jumped in on the thread and I deleted it so he didn't see it--- IMO if it's legal and you want to harvest it GO FOR IT


Thats sad when a kid cant enjoy his moment.


----------



## dog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

*tired*

I first and foremost, was always a meat hunter, & agree and could care less what another person kills (size, age, etc.).  However, now at my age and being burnt out on venison, I let the small and young deer walk.  I'm not a trophy hunter, just a little more choosie about what I shoot.   Just yesterday, not 5 minutes in my stand at 9 a.m., I had a small spike (3 inches) walk by me.  The real reason I didn't shoot him, I've got 3 grand children, a 16 yr. old grand daughter, a 9 yr. old & 6 yr. old grand son.  Had they been with me, you can bet your last dollar, I would have encouraged either one to shoot him, that's why I now let the smaller ones walk.

So as others have said, shoot what you want, you might not be here tomorrow or next year.  Love the chance and time to hunt, do any of you know how many more hunts you will get?

dog1


----------



## mattb78 (Oct 21, 2009)

You posted this thread way to early.  Should have waited at least another year.


----------



## FLdeerHunter25 (Oct 21, 2009)

dog1 said:


> I first and foremost, was always a meat hunter, & agree and could care less what another person kills (size, age, etc.).  However, now at my age and being burnt out on venison, I let the small and young deer walk.  I'm not a trophy hunter, just a little more choosie about what I shoot.   Just yesterday, not 5 minutes in my stand at 9 a.m., I had a small spike (3 inches) walk by me.  The real reason I didn't shoot him, I've got 3 grand children, a 16 yr. old grand daughter, a 9 yr. old & 6 yr. old grand son.  Had they been with me, you can bet your last dollar, I would have encouraged either one to shoot him, that's why I now let the smaller ones walk.
> 
> So as others have said, shoot what you want, you might not be here tomorrow or next year.  Love the chance and time to hunt, do any of you know how many more hunts you will get?
> 
> dog1




This is the best post about this topic I have ever read. We truly never know when our last day here will be so it is more important  to enjoy our time we have that we are able to shoot SOMETHING rather than argue over what size is appropriate!


----------



## Clark_Kent (Oct 21, 2009)

_ I couldn't have said it better just like Garth said what if tomorrow never comes_


dog1 said:


> I first and foremost, was always a meat hunter, & agree and could care less what another person kills (size, age, etc.).  However, now at my age and being burnt out on venison, I let the small and young deer walk.  I'm not a trophy hunter, just a little more choosie about what I shoot.   Just yesterday, not 5 minutes in my stand at 9 a.m., I had a small spike (3 inches) walk by me.  The real reason I didn't shoot him, I've got 3 grand children, a 16 yr. old grand daughter, a 9 yr. old & 6 yr. old grand son.  Had they been with me, you can bet your last dollar, I would have encouraged either one to shoot him, that's why I now let the smaller ones walk.
> 
> So as others have said, shoot what you want, you might not be here tomorrow or next year.  Love the chance and time to hunt, do any of you know how many more hunts you will get?
> 
> dog1


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

snookdoctor said:


> Everyone is different. We all have different property situations. Some of our hunting philosophies are based on our situations. WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Depends on what county or town your from, but it happens alot in GA i suspect.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 21, 2009)

FLdeerHunter25 said:


> There's alot of different views on this and here are mine:
> 
> 1- you hunt my property, you hunt by my rules.
> 2-We hunt your property or lease and I hunt by your rules.
> ...



Agree. That is how I feel about it. 

Pretty funny how folks that are pounding the trophy drum, usually are hunting less than a thousand acres. All they are doing is holding deer for the folks next door.


----------



## long_range_stick (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill admit I am a brown and down hunter..... on a week long hunt and its thursday and I havent seen anything yet. 

I am originally from Maine ... there its one BUCK a year .... or if you draw a doe tag you can shoot a doe instead of the buck.

I dont get to hunt up there but for a week a year ..... if I have drawn a doe tag then on thursday ... its brown its down ... but until thursday I pass on them for that big Maine Buck.

here in Ga there is no need to pass on the does at all and if you are looking to put meat in the freezer then by all means shoot that dag gum does.  

If its a legal kill then its a legal kill.  Matters not how big it is in my book.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Back to Joe & Billy! The Co. we hunt doesn't have a qdma Co. probably within 50 mi. of it,yet it & surrounding counties are pumping out truck buck entries yr. after yr. Some fine bucks so, you can't say because a few joes' kill young bucks ,Billy trophy won't ever come along. We plant yr.around plots but, we don't spend a fortune on it,nor do we suplement feed with protein & we've got heathy deer ,and big racks too! Back in the early 80's wasn't much of management taking place & they were some fine bucks taken. I'm not saying it doesn't help but, it isn't the only way in all counties in the state.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 21, 2009)

Nick, maybe we need a forum just for this argument. We could call it Brown is down vs Trophy forum.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

G Duck said:


> Nick, maybe we need a forum just for this argument. We could call it Brown is down vs Trophy forum.





Heck fire, everybody would be banned within 3 days, if we could even sucker some fool into moderatin` it!  

I personally don`t care what anybody shoots, and nobody will ever hear me complain about not seein` "trophy" bucks. You won`t hear me complain about not seein` enough deer either.  What we won`t put up with though, is this. Somebody posts a deer, be it a fawn, doe, small buck, big buck, whatever, and some holier-than-thou come in and criticize them for shootin` it. That is gonna stop. If a person can`t say something nice about another persons deer, then they need not say anything. It has come to the point where folks don`t even want to post their kills because of this. 

That`s all I have to say about this subject.


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

Elfi wake up it is not a trophy managed state......if you allow a young buck....notice young buck never said spike or 8 pt but young bucks to get shot then they will not reach their full potential. I agree to let the new hunters especially kids shoot any deer as they will be happier than can be...Just saying UNLESS you need the meat to survive let the little bucks walk.... For all that start complaining about the economy and that is why you shoot those little bucks run on down to your local recruiting office...I here they are hiring. As far as joey and billy never said they would not come along(Trophy) but they dang sure wont come as many if joey shoots them little ones now will they


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face.
> 
> in other words, they "forgot where they came from"
> 
> T



And then you have the hunters who have went through the shoot anything stage and the trophy hunting stage and finally matured into hunting for their own enjoyment and own spiritual reasons and realized that they didn't need to hunt to please other people or select deer to shoot based on what their buddies will be impressed by (or what the man on the TV that taught them everything they know about hunting would do.). Eventually you come to realize that killing a deer for no reason but to decorate your wall and brag to your buddies might be wrong on some fundamental level and is not giving the deer the respect that it deserves. Any deer is a worthy animal to hunt if it's done the way it should be. Not just the muy grandes. All deer. Nowadays, I would rather challenge myself by my choice of weapon and method of hunting than by seeing how big a deer I can kill. If you're worried about the health of the deer herd, why take out only the mature, genetically superior animals? That goes against the laws of natural selection and the way most natural predators operate, and stating the same idea of only killing the biggest and best would get you flamed big-time on a fishing website.


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> Elfi wake up it is not a trophy managed state......if you allow a young buck....notice young buck never said spike or 8 pt but young bucks to get shot then they will not reach their full potential. I agree to let the new hunters especially kids shoot any deer as they will be happier than can be...Just saying UNLESS you need the meat to survive let the little bucks walk.... For all that start complaining about the economy and that is why you shoot those little bucks run on down to your local recruiting office...I here they are hiring. As far as joey and billy never said they would not come along(Trophy) but they dang sure wont come as many if joey shoots them little ones now will they



Man, no offense intended, and I ain't critizing it, because there ain't nothing wrong with it, but that ain't no monster in your avatar, if you are truely a trophy hunter. I was just wondering do you consider it a trophy, as you should, and why are you poking at everybody else?


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2009)

I like how my land owner thinks, she says "Just shoot whatever you want, I don't care nothing about them things."  I take a few does and then it's time to look for the nasty rack.  I'm saving the typical racked ones for my daughters.


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

it is a bow kill and if you really want to know it was after a trip overseas and yes it is a trophy...take a better look. No it is not a 140" like all the people here kill want to take a guess on the official score feel free.....And no i would not shoot that one now..........feel free to send me some of your pictures of your 140" ga deer....i will swap you some of my trophy room photos..........carefull what you ask for just because that is my avatar does not mean that is all i have.....it is not by far my largest just a memorable one after a trip defending your freedom...


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> it is a bow kill and if you really want to know it was after a trip overseas and yes it is a trophy...take a better look. No it is not a 140" like all the people here kill want to take a guess on the official score feel free.....And no i would not shoot that one now..........feel free to send me some of your pictures of your 140" ga deer....i will swap you some of my trophy room photos..........carefull what you ask for just because that is my avatar does not mean that is all i have.....it is not by far my largest just a memorable one after a trip defending your freedom...



Brother, you are preaching to the choir. Been there, done that, and as you say part of that freedom is choice. That is what much of this discussion has been about. God Bless and have a good season.I'm going this evening, and I if I have the opportunity to take one, I may or may not, but thank God for the opportunity.


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> it is a bow kill and if you really want to know it was after a trip overseas and yes it is a trophy...take a better look. No it is not a 140" like all the people here kill want to take a guess on the official score feel free.....And no i would not shoot that one now..........feel free to send me some of your pictures of your 140" ga deer....i will swap you some of my trophy room photos..........carefull what you ask for just because that is my avatar does not mean that is all i have.....it is not by far my largest just a memorable one after a trip defending your freedom...



Thank you for defending our freedom!
You and all of the brave, courageous soldiers that serve our country enable us to remain a free and democratic country. We have freedom to choose what we want to do in our daily lives. As long as the choices we make are legal and ethical, we enjoy having the latitude to make those choices................
Except for the deer we elect to shoot.
That exception is a bunch of


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 21, 2009)

"you can't eat horns"





sorry   headshot.............had to do it!


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 21, 2009)

Kill Em All And let the processor sort em out !!


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry for the multiple soap boxes to all.......most of all be legal and take a kid hunting...keep em off the streets and put a tenderloin on the grill........hope everyone has a great and safe year.....As for me and my club we will continue to practice QDMA and hope to have asome big ones as well as some mature does take a dirt nap this year.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm pretty sure that Lone Horn never told Touch The Clouds to pass on a button buck and only shoot a 140 or better when it came to the survival of his tribe.  

The deer have survived and still produce more than a few trophy bucks. The Native Americans weren't quite so lucky. 

When I first started hunting, we had "doe days". Those were days to behold. EVERYONE was in the woods after meat on our two or three "doe days" per year. Now, see a doe, kill a doe, guaranteed jerky. 

For whatever reason, the first buck I killed was a spike and I had him mounted. I was PROUD lemme tell ya. My second was a typical small South Georgia 8 point. Nothing special. Didn't have him mounted, we ate him, I kept the rack for rattling purposes. This is my first year bow only against the deer. I can promise you one thing, I don't care if he has "BAMBI, PROPERTY OF DISNEY" stamped on his behind, if he's within range and a good shot, he's going down. You can like it or leave it but don't rain on my parade because you've BTDT and are out for bigger and better.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face.
> 
> in other words, they "forgot where they came from"
> 
> T



True. I think a new hunter or youth should be able to take whatever they can. Headshot I think there's a 4th catagory. It's a guy who wants to be a trophy hunter but he's surrounded by "shoot anything" hunters. He goes all season letting deer walk only to be shot 5 minutes later. He sits in the stand and asks himself is all this worth it. I hunt a high pressured area and I'm moving this year to other properties with less pressure to try to get on a good buck. I've wasted too much time on the other. I'm getting older and I try to have the "if I ain't mounting it,I ain't shooting it" train of thought. Having said that,when it's late in the season and the freezer is empty, it's going down. If you're happy with what you shoot,so am I. I'll even help you drag it with no judgements. JMO.


----------



## marknga (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'all shoot whats legal and fits your desire. Enjoy the hunt and the wonderful animal that has been given to you. Cherish your freedom and teach a young person the joy of the great outdoors and the traditions that we have been given. 

We are all brothers and sisters with a common interest.

Mark


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 21, 2009)

Big Doe Down said:


> Ok so all these guys that post pictures of young bucks that you have taken i congratulate you on your success in the woods and am glad you now have meat in the freezer! But to all the guys that comment on the pictures of little bucks that are killed and scolding the hunter for killing it should be ashamed. Its their property and they can manage it the way they want to cant they? Or do you think you should tell them what to kill? its not like it messes up your deer heard if a hunter from across the state kills a young buck. I mean come on guys this is ridiculous. Hunters should be able to manage there woods how they want. Yall think yall can come in here and tell them that they are wrong for killing a young buck. That is absurd. So to all you hunters that are strictly meat hunters and kill young bucks i applaud you on your success in the woods and maybe someday these guys will get off your back!



So , if I understand you correctly, you're having a bad day and just need some attention.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm, I'm pretty sure that Lone Horn never told Touch The Clouds to pass on a button buck and only shoot a 140 or better when it came to the survival of his tribe.
> 
> The deer have survived and still produce more than a few trophy bucks. The Native Americans weren't quite so lucky.
> 
> ...



 me too


----------



## tas6691 (Oct 21, 2009)

elfiii said:


> The rest of it is just "internet noise" that don't add up to dry buffalo chips in real life.



Now THAT is the truth!!


----------



## Carp (Oct 21, 2009)

elfiii said:


> Georgia is a trophy managed state. You can kill a spike for your first buck but your second has to be 4 pts or better, statewide. Several counties have antler restrictions on both bucks. Some clubs and landowners go beyond the antler restrictions. Sounds to me like there is something for everybody.
> 
> Seems to me if the kill is a legal kill, that's all that really matters. Congratulations to you, whether its' a buttonhead or the King of the Forest. If it made you happy, then I'm good to go with that.
> 
> The rest of it is just "internet noise" that don't add up to dry buffalo chips in real life.


----------



## tas6691 (Oct 21, 2009)

head shot said:


> What's with all the "you can't eat the horns" comments. I hate when people say that. I've never stated, or never heard anyone state that they WANTED to eat the horns. I like to put mine on the wall, not on my plate.
> 
> Just had to say it cuz I hate hearing people say that!



Well you CAN eat the horns....but ya have to boil them a long time or they are tuff. Now a backstrap on the wall is a whole nother matter entirely......


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Heck fire, everybody would be banned within 3 days, if we could even sucker some fool into moderatin` it!
> 
> I personally don`t care what anybody shoots, and nobody will ever hear me complain about not seein` "trophy" bucks. You won`t hear me complain about not seein` enough deer either.  What we won`t put up with though, is this. Somebody posts a deer, be it a fawn, doe, small buck, big buck, whatever, and some holier-than-thou come in and criticize them for shootin` it. That is gonna stop. If a person can`t say something nice about another persons deer, then they need not say anything. It has come to the point where folks don`t even want to post their kills because of this.
> 
> That`s all I have to say about this subject.



isnt this forum up for debate? so why wouldnt it be ok if somebody criticized somebody for shooting a small deer? Even if it was legal. why post it up if you dont want someone to say what they think? im not saying I would im just thinking outside the box.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 21, 2009)

elfiii said:


> The rest of it is just "internet noise" that don't add up to dry buffalo chips in real life.



Ok, now you've gone too far

"Dry buffalo chips" I call personal attack and slander.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> The problem, Head Shot, is that everybody should get a free pass on this sort of thing. In fact, from here on out, they will.  The time of criticism of any legal kill, by anybody on this site, is fixin` to be stopped.



EXCELLENT - THANK YOU!!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 21, 2009)

elfiii said:


> Georgia is a trophy managed state. You can kill a spike for your first buck but your second has to be 4 pts or better, statewide. Several counties have antler restrictions on both bucks. Some clubs and landowners go beyond the antler restrictions. Sounds to me like there is something for everybody.
> 
> Seems to me if the kill is a legal kill, that's all that really matters. Congratulations to you, whether its' a buttonhead or the King of the Forest. If it made you happy, then I'm good to go with that.
> 
> The rest of it is just "internet noise" that don't add up to dry buffalo chips in real life.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm, I'm pretty sure that Lone Horn never told Touch The Clouds to pass on a button buck and only shoot a 140 or better when it came to the survival of his tribe.
> 
> The deer have survived and still produce more than a few trophy bucks. The Native Americans weren't quite so lucky.
> 
> ...



not everyone has "been there" because i sure havent. im not saying im better than you because i know that what people are gonna say. I really have never heard of this mentality. its insane to me. My dad and relatives in wisconsin taught me how to hunt. They all taught me not to shoot fawns and not to shoot small bucks. let them mature. I am a conservationist as well as a hunter and I think all hunters should be conservationists. killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Just because its legal dont make it right.



If how you hunt is right, what does that make us who hunt meat?  Wrong?

If that's what you meant, then that goes a long way towards stirring up a lot of the mess that tends to happen between meat hunters and trophy hunters.  If that's not what you meant, then by all means, please clarify


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

no thats not what i meant at all. it was a general statement to show how i feel about it. in other words, I dont feel that its the right way. just my opinion. doesnt mean yalls way is wrong thats all.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Just because its legal dont make it right.



Sez who? 

If the biologists at this state's Wildlife Resources Division felt further restrictions on annual deer harvests were necessary in order to maintain an adequate population with the proper age distribution, they would make those recommendations to the state legislature who would most likely pass them into law.

Shoot what you think is a shooter. Let others do the same. Life is better that way.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> no thats not what i meant at all. it was a general statement to show how i feel about it. in other words, I dont feel that its the right way. just my opinion. doesnt mean yalls way is wrong thats all.



With all due respect, you pretty much called out every hunter on this forum that shoots what is not considered a trophy buck. You asked why and they answered.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, cool.  Thanks for the clarification.  While I don't agree with your choice of words, it's your right to feel that way.  

I'm a meat hunter.  I want food in the freezer to help feed my family.  I have a good job, so it's not pure survival, but venison is one meat that I'm not worried about eating.  Heart disease runs in my family.  When talking about diet when she was first diagnosed, my mother asked her doctor if she could still eat venison.  His response?  "Eat all the venison you can get your hands on."  I can get less fat and all the protein that I need out of wild game.  

Should I shoot does?  Yep.  In fact, I plan to shoot all I can.  Personally, I don't intend to take anything that's to small, because there needs to be enough meat on 'em to make my trip to the processor worth the gas.  But I'm not about to pass up a buck just because it's not a trophy.  Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> not everyone has "been there" because i sure havent. im not saying im better than you because i know that what people are gonna say. I really have never heard of this mentality. its insane to me. My dad and relatives in wisconsin taught me how to hunt. They all taught me not to shoot fawns and not to shoot small bucks. let them mature. I am a conservationist as well as a hunter and I think all hunters should be conservationists. killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right.



If we're all so wrong and have such a horrible mentality about conservation, feel free to turn in your Georgia license and hunt only in Wisconsin.  

You don't live in my neck of the woods. Better for it to be on my table than become semi splatter all over the highway.  

To each his own.


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

t bug and elfi. help me out on my other thread.....It was stated about how GA dnr sees how conservation goes....how in the world do they know how many deer are killed each year. They have it down to how many bucks and how many does are killed......Without checking the deer in how do they know....sorry not trying to steal this thread....thats why i started the other one...this one seems to get a lot of post trying to get mine going......sorry again.....hunt legal and ethical and take a kid to the woods or water...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> isnt this forum up for debate? so why wouldnt it be ok if somebody criticized somebody for shooting a small deer? Even if it was legal. why post it up if you dont want someone to say what they think? im not saying I would im just thinking outside the box.





Read, again, what I wrote, when you quoted me. If you can`t understand what I wrote, feel free to PM me, and I`ll explain it to you. Read it good.


----------



## JayTee (Oct 21, 2009)

*Conservationist???*



atlninja82 said:


> not everyone has "been there" because i sure havent. im not saying im better than you because i know that what people are gonna say. I really have never heard of this mentality. its insane to me. My dad and relatives in wisconsin taught me how to hunt. They all taught me not to shoot fawns and not to shoot small bucks. let them mature. I am a conservationist as well as a hunter and I think all hunters should be conservationists. killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right.




Maybe you need to read your posts & then the definition of the word conservationist. You advocate shooting only mature bucks & does, but they are the breeders are they not?
Maybe your just a trophy hunter after all.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> isnt this forum up for debate? so why wouldnt it be ok if somebody criticized somebody for shooting a small deer? Even if it was legal. why post it up if you dont want someone to say what they think? im not saying I would im just thinking outside the box.



For the same reason I would never call your wife fat or  ugly if you showed me a picture of her. It's called being nice. Someone sharing a pic of something (or someone) that they are proud of is not asking for your criticism. If they want that they would ask for it. Finding fault with someone who has done nothing to you is very IMMATURE!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> t bug and elfi. help me out on my other thread.....It was stated about how GA dnr sees how conservation goes....how in the world do they know how many deer are killed each year. They have it down to how many bucks and how many does are killed......Without checking the deer in how do they know....sorry not trying to steal this thread....thats why i started the other one...this one seems to get a lot of post trying to get mine going......sorry again.....hunt legal and ethical and take a kid to the woods or water...



Same way they can survey a pond or lake for a fish population I guess, they shock em and do a head count.  Ask em to raise their hands? Who knows.  


I'm sure it's statistical. I don't do statistics. I hated that class.  I just know what I see with my own eyes and can tell you that I see way more deer now than I did 20 years ago.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think its right to scold people for anything they shoot, especially children. While I am a trophy hunter, I am not out here to belittle anyone. I would however ask a long time meat hunter this: If you are hunting for meat, why not harvest and eat a doe? The meat is more tender, the bodyfat % of a doe is higher than a buck, and you will produce more mature bucks which contributes to a healthier _deerherd_ on your property. This isn't 1940's when killing does was frowned upon by the hunting community, it is actually encouraged. You can have the best of both worlds, I have harvested three does so far this year, and have plenty of meat in the freezer. You might argue that you don't have much free time to get in the woods, that's fine. Chances are, you are hunting more than one time and chances are you are not just seeing a young buck. If you are concerned about shooting a doe with fawns, look at the fawns and if they don't have spots, they should be independent from their mother by now anyways and if they are still clinging they will be adopted by another doe, this has been DOCUMENTED.

I waited five years to kill my first buck, passing up plenty of two year olds and harvesting several does in the process. Here he is, I killed him 3 years ago when we first started benefiting from our QDM program.







While that deer was 3 1/2 years old, it was still a heck of a first buck. We continue to pass on small bucks and here is a deer that was harvested this past weekend:






We have harvested deer in the 160's, but we keep our deer out of GON mostly to keep people around us for poaching (as poaching is a problem already).For those meat hunters out there, you can say you just hunt for the meat and don't have enough time to wait around for the mature bucks, but if you post on this hunting board and love to talk about hunting, chances are you are more of a hunter than you are admitting and spend more time in the woods than you say. Secondly, if you are posting pictures of your deer, than maybe it isn't all about the meat after all.  I'm not trying to embarrass or anger anybody, just trying to maybe convert a hunter to QDM and discuss logically and politely with you about a different perspective that you might not have heard yet.


----------



## BobKat (Oct 21, 2009)

I was taught to conserve wildlife, so to let the young ones walk .... however if it makes you happy to shoot them then i guess you were taught different theres no reason in fighting about it.... i cant stand the people who only shoot bucks with antlers....just because they have antlers doesnt mean you cant take a doe sometimes to... if it keeps on then we wont have any "trophy" bucks and we will be over run by does... people should think about the outcomes of what they do.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> isnt this forum up for debate? so why wouldnt it be ok if somebody criticized somebody for shooting a small deer? Even if it was legal. why post it up if you dont want someone to say what they think? im not saying I would im just thinking outside the box.



Debate is fine, questioning someone is fine within the right context for an atmosphere of healthy debate.  When parties to the debate/discussion result to questioning with the intent of belittlement, and the name calling and insults begin, it's no longer a debate but a push and shove contest between everyone who insists their own perspective on the subject is the only correct one.  If folks could respectfully agree to disagree once in a while and keep the conversation civil, it would benefit everyone involved.  If no one can do that, and the thread turns into a bunch of adults attacking one anothers opinion with petty name calling and insults, that's where we have to step in.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote from Websters "Hunter-person who hunts""Hunt-search in pursuit of game""Conservation-protection from loss or being used up"

That being defined I believe that as long as the LAW provided by our state employed conservationists (DNR) is respected by Hunters/Sportsmen then they have the right to the legal game.This has been proven by the numbers of game that are healthy and numerous. Ducks being a prime example of our hunting laws and conservation!

I believe Hunting/Fishing has been developed into a Trophy room. While I have many trophy's myself they are all my trophy's within the parameters of the law.I don't understand the ridicule of outdoors men/women for taking game be it the "small deer" or "large fish". 

You don't have to win the super bowl ,world series, Stanley cup or even be on a winning record team to be a professional athlete, just do your best (legally) and be proud of yourself!!!!

Ask yourself are you a professional sportsman/hunter/conservationist?


----------



## WSB (Oct 21, 2009)

Hawkeye7 said:


> True. I think a new hunter or youth should be able to take whatever they can. Headshot I think there's a 4th catagory. It's a guy who wants to be a trophy hunter but he's surrounded by "shoot anything" hunters. He goes all season letting deer walk only to be shot 5 minutes later. He sits in the stand and asks himself is all this worth it. I hunt a high pressured area and I'm moving this year to other properties with less pressure to try to get on a good buck. I've wasted too much time on the other. I'm getting older and I try to have the "if I ain't mounting it,I ain't shooting it" train of thought. Having said that,when it's late in the season and the freezer is empty, it's going down. If you're happy with what you shoot,so am I. I'll even help you drag it with no judgements. JMO.



Good post! I myself fall in the 4th catagory. I had a club in Hancock county for years and let it go out of frustration this year. We'd let good up and comers walk only to walk across the line and be shot. I also think it's great for youngsters and new hunters to kill what they want when they see it. I use to shoot what ever I wanted a few years ago but I don't really have the need for alot of deer meat because my wife and son doesn't like it and it doesn't take much to get me by. So I guess you can say I'm a trophy hunter, but even though I'd like to see others let small bucks walk I'd never put down any ones kill. I also have to bite my tounge when I hear someone that shoots whatever they see and then complains about there not being any big bucks, to me it's not hard to figure out why. Head shot I also get tired of hearing "you can't eat the horns too".


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

JayTee said:


> Maybe you need to read your posts & then the definition of the word conservationist. You advocate shooting only mature bucks & does, but they are the breeders are they not?
> Maybe your just a trophy hunter after all.



yes they are but little bucks can still bread and pass on the same genetics a big buck could. that is why GA only has two buck tags. so there will be enough to breed


----------



## Omega Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

Right now i got backstraps rolled in garlic and crushed peppercorns and stuffed with sundried tomatos and basil on the grill. The wife just made smashed potatoes and a salad to go along.

Cant type anymore ..... time to eat.

Boy-o-boy that 4 banger is gonna be delicious!


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

xs snortn'wheeze. good looking deer


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Omega Hunter said:


> Right now i got backstraps rolled in garlic and crushed peppercorns and stuffed with sundried tomatos and basil on the grill. The wife just made smashed potatoes and a salad to go along.
> 
> Cant type anymore ..... time to eat.
> 
> Boy-o-boy that 4 banger is gonna be delicious!



If I win the lottery and can afford a cook, I'm going to look into hiring you b/c that sounds delicious.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 21, 2009)

well heck I posted this in another thread, but it goes well in here




first off I am a trophy hunter.  I am not interested in killing a buck unless it is going on the wall.  I of course eat the bucks as well, but generally shoot does for the meat.

all that being said...dear lord some of yall whine a lot when someone kills a smaller deer than you _THINK_ they should kill.

it is absolutely NONE of anyone's business if or why someone kills a small deer as long as that deer is within the state's and the club's or land owner's rules.

once again I am in it for bigger and better deer, but I wouldn't share a deer camp with some of yall if my life literally depended on it.  the constant whining coming from _my _side of the fence is almost enough to make me wanna go kill a bunch of button heads this weekend.

get over yourselves and let the folks enjoy hunting no matter how they hunt...whether it be for meat or bone or both.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 21, 2009)

Good thread! Ive been a meat hunter and a trophy hunter and still will it just depends on the rules where I'm huntin' that day. I'm 42 now and just really enjoy to hunt. It doesn't matter to me what everyone thinks of the animals I harvest cause I do it for me and my family. It's insane to criticize someone for a legally harvested animal. Hunt safely and have fun....Rob


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> well heck I posted this in another thread, but it goes well in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, whining isn't going to help anything, and it gets old quick. But discussing the benefits of quality management isn't going to hurt anyone. I think having a discussion thread on the subject is great idea, and force the discussion regarding different harvest principles in one thread might limit some people from turning every thread into a meat hunter/trophy hunter debate. Either congratulate someone on the deer they killed or don't say anything at all in my opinion, if people want to discuss it, come in this thread or a designated one.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> With all due respect, you pretty much called out every hunter on this forum that shoots what is not considered a trophy buck. You asked why and they answered.



well thats fine with me if I called out every hunter on this forum. That doesnt mean im not gonna voice my opinion just because people dont agree with it. I dont let people do my thinking for me, i do my own thinking. and i didnt call them out because i didnt consider it a "trophy". i just didnt consider it a mature deer which is not the right way in my opinion. 


turtlebug said:


> If we're all so wrong and have such a horrible mentality about conservation, feel free to turn in your Georgia license and hunt only in Wisconsin.
> 
> You don't live in my neck of the woods. Better for it to be on my table than become semi splatter all over the highway.
> 
> To each his own.


Just because I dont agree with what you harvest you want me to turn in my license? If that wasnt an ignorant statement, then i dont know what is. And I love hunting in wisconsin, But i love hunting down south as well. Hunting here and in the widwest are two totally different ways of hunting. What does living in "your neck of the woods" have to do with what I said? I dont care were you live I still dont agree with what deer you are planning on harvesting.



JayTee said:


> Maybe you need to read your posts & then the definition of the word conservationist. You advocate shooting only mature bucks & does, but they are the breeders are they not?
> 
> Maybe your just a trophy hunter after all.



ok first off the answer is yes you are correct, mature bucks and does are breeders. We are only aloud 2 bucks per season. How many people take 2 mature bucks before rut? very few people. and even if they did get 2 mature bucks before rut that would leave plenty of other bucks to breed. and if a mature buck doesnt breed then there will still be enough bucks to breed. thats why there is a 2 buck limit. and if we didnt have people taking spikes and young deer we wouldnt have a problem with breeding would we? yes i know what the word conservationist means. sometimes you just have to think a little harder to get to the real meaning. im not a trophy hunter. i see myself as a conservationist thats all. I will not shoot a young buck unless he is weak or injured of some sort. and no i wouldnt mind taking a buck tag for that. yall are really just making false assumptions and it aint right. 


I dont agree with taking young bucks unless its a kids first deer or unless you are so broke and shooting a small buck means your family eating or not. other than that I think its not right. I dont care what the laws are. like i said before just because its legal dont make it right. ITS MY OPINION.


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> not everyone has "been there" because i sure havent. im not saying im better than you because i know that what people are gonna say. I really have never heard of this mentality. its insane to me. My dad and relatives in wisconsin taught me how to hunt. They all taught me not to shoot fawns and not to shoot small bucks. let them mature. I am a conservationist as well as a hunter and I think all hunters should be conservationists. killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right.



What makes you the one to say what is mature and what isn't? Your a kid who has killed one buck if I remember reading right. You will grow up one day and realize people hunt for different reasons not just the size of the rack to hang on the wall.


----------



## RoboHunter (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with you Big Doe Down to some degree. The guys that bash others 
with negative comments are wrong for doing so. But I dont agree that all 
comments should be silenced.
I have never bashed someone with negative comments about a small buck. But
I have made comments that hopefully will encourage the hunter to give the
next small one a chance to grow. 

Just makes sense to me. If everyone had this mindset, all hunters would have
a chance a trophy buck. And why would you not want a chance a a mature whitetail buck?
I find it easy see doe and young buck...whats the challenge of that kind of 'hunt'?

By choice, I spend thousands of dollars each yr for a chance at a nice buck. So, if
a neighbooring club shoots small bucks, then you can bet I am going to voice my opinion, respectively.
Why? As I said earlier, just makes sense. 

 "Its not like it messes up your deer heard if a hunter from across the state kills a young buck." 
No it does not, but its a mindset. Thats why comments are made.

With all that said, I understand that there are hunters that hunt in places in which they are lucky
to see a deer, much less a trophy. If I had to hunt in those areas (and I would if I hunted near my home)
any deer would be game. Thats why I choose to spend lots of money to give myself a better chance of seeing 
more and bigger deer/buck.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Just because I dont agree with what you harvest you want me to turn in my license? If that wasnt an ignorant statement, then i dont know what is. And I love hunting in wisconsin, But i love hunting down south as well. Hunting here and in the widwest are two totally different ways of hunting. What does living in "your neck of the woods" have to do with what I said? I dont care were you live I still dont agree with what deer you are planning on harvesting.





I said "IF", you know, the door swings both ways. Kind of if you don't like yelling and screaming don't go to a football game sort of advice. 

What deer I'm "planning" on harvesting? Like I have one I chose off of the shelf, put my name on a tag around his neck and have him tied up waiting on me?  If that were the case, this thread wouldn't exist now would it because everyone would have a 190 tied to the dogwood in their front yard.  

People hunt for different reasons, they kill what they kill for different reasons. Not being able to accept that fact and taking the joy out of someone else's trophy is what's ignorant.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

270 guy said:


> What makes you the one to say what is mature and what isn't? Your a kid who has killed one buck if I remember reading right. You will grow up one day and realize people hunt for different reasons not just the size of the rack to hang on the wall.



When did I say I was the one to say what is mature and what isnt? Please show me because I dont recall saying that. You are right. I have killed one buck and it was mature. you know how many immature bucks I have passed up? My first deer I ever saw in the woods alone was a spike and didnt shoot it. I am a conservationist. Im not hunting for a rack on the wall. I will shoot mature does alll day long and be just as excited as if I shot a monster 10 pointer. But in shooting that monster ten takes more skill . especially with a bow.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I don't think its right to scold people for anything they shoot, especially children. While I am a trophy hunter, I am not out here to belittle anyone. I would however ask a long time meat hunter this: If you are hunting for meat, why not harvest and eat a doe? The meat is more tender, the bodyfat % of a doe is higher than a buck, and you will produce more mature bucks which contributes to a healthier _deerherd_ on your property. This isn't 1940's when killing does was frowned upon by the hunting community, it is actually encouraged. You can have the best of both worlds, I have harvested three does so far this year, and have plenty of meat in the freezer. You might argue that you don't have much free time to get in the woods, that's fine. Chances are, you are hunting more than one time and chances are you are not just seeing a young buck. If you are concerned about shooting a doe with fawns, look at the fawns and if they don't have spots, they should be independent from their mother by now anyways and if they are still clinging they will be adopted by another doe, this has been DOCUMENTED.
> 
> I waited five years to kill my first buck, passing up plenty of two year olds and harvesting several does in the process. Here he is, I killed him 3 years ago when we first started benefiting from our QDM program.
> 
> ...




WOW! those are some nice bucks man! all of those years of waiting paid off didnt they! And your post was right on brother. I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to be what most consider a Trophy hunter. Now understand that I live in the Peidmont area of GA, West of Atlanta, and a trophy deer to me only had to have a 16" spread and at least 8 points. 

As I aged, I began to wonder why I did this and what did I get out of doing this. I guess some of my questions for the QDM or Trophy hunters is this:



What exactly is the satisfaction you/we get out of taking a buck with BIG trophy class antlers?
What does that satisfy within yourself/ourselves?
Is it a male dominance thing?
Is it recognition from people that you don't even know? 
Is it an ego booster?
Is it the bragging rights that you are the master hunter, even though sometimes it may have been the neighbors dog that ran that 160" buck by you in the first place? 
Is is just because you are competitive and want to be #1?

In all honesty, what in the world does the Boone and Crockett, or Pope & Young mean? What have I accomplished by being listed in a book? Do I win a Million dollars? Do I even get a Blue ribbon?

For me, I think it was competition. I have always been the type to take most anything I did as a competition. I couldn't fish with another person without feeling like I was in competition with whoever was in the boat. Even if I didn't show it, I was always thinking about it inside. I no longer need that pat on the back from someone telling me "You done good". 

I finally said to myself that as long as I am doing what makes me feel good, within the laws, and I am not offending or disgracing my family, then so be it. I could care less about the what the other guys are doing, or what their opinion is about what or how I do something.

Peace.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I said "IF", you know, the door swings both ways. Kind of if you don't like yelling and screaming don't go to a football game sort of advice.
> 
> What deer I'm "planning" on harvesting? Like I have one I chose off of the shelf, put my name on a tag around his neck and have him tied up waiting on me?  If that were the case, this thread wouldn't exist now would it because everyone would have a 190 tied to the dogwood in their front yard.
> 
> People hunt for different reasons, they kill what they kill for different reasons. Not being able to accept that fact and taking the joy out of someone else's trophy is what's ignorant.



haha wow i cant believe im having to explain this. yes, you said, "IF were all so wrong and have such a horrible mentality, feel free to turn in your GA license and hunt only in Wisconsin" Well apparently I do think the majority of people who hunt here in Ga do have a horrible mentality about conservation. That's what i said in the first place. so your "if" swung the direction i was speaking of which you were saying i should hunt only in Wisconsin which is a totally ignorant statement.

I just cant seem to understand your reasoning on this one. I know people hunt for different reasons. regardless of if you are a "meat hunter" or a "trophy hunter" immature deer should simply not be taken. People argue that they have no time to hunt so they are gonna shoot the first thing thats brown and has legs. well if no body had this mentality of if its brown its down , then we would all have plenty of mature deer to take. its called conservation and yall dont get it. 

and you said , "this is my first year bow only against the deer and i can promise you one thing, i dont care i he has bambi stamped on his behind, if hes within range, hes goin down". so I dont agree with what you are planning on doing and that is shooting the first thing thats walks out in front of you. thats just not the right way to do hunt in my book. take a mature deer. of course its gonna take a while to take one with your bow and yes it can get frustrating! but thats why I bow hunt. for a challenge and if you dont like it then why do you bow hunt? and you said all of yall have been there done that and to give you a break. i've never been there and never will. my 2 cents


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

LAKOTA said:


> I used to be what most consider a Trophy hunter. Now understand that I live in the Peidmont area of GA, West of Atlanta, and a trophy deer to me only had to have a 16" spread and at least 8 points.
> 
> As I aged, I began to wonder why I did this and what did I get out of doing this. I guess some of my questions for the QDM or Trophy hunters is this:
> 
> ...



I dont consider myself a trophy hunter but i guess not taking immature deer is considered to be a trophy hunter. but I do its for a few reasons.

1. I am a conservationist and believe only mature deer should be killed. shooting anything under 3.5 years old is not right in my book. give the bucks a chance to pass on their genetics and give the does a chance to produce offspring. if you are only taking mature deer then you will have plenty of them on the land you are hunting.

2.a competiton within myself, with the deer, and with friends. Lets face it, a 3+ year old buck is a smart deer(relatively speaking). and even a 3+ year old doe. ive had them old heffers blow at me and i know all of yall have too. This is also why i bow hunt and do not gun hunt anymore. I believe shooting a more mature deer is more of a challenge and i love a challenge and the sense of accomplishment it gives me when i accomplish it. If you dont like a challenge you likely arent a very successful person in life. But i love a challenge. i cant help it, its in my blood .


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2009)

head shot said:


> Actually, your wrong. I didn't "forget where I came from." I'm sure you have heard the saying "you can't knock it until you try it?" Well, I tried it, and decided to go a different route. I like the challenge and anticipation of hunting a trophy buck. It's simply more fun and challenging to me.
> 
> I am kind of two sided on this to be totally honest. I hunt differently in Florida than I do in Georgia. Down here, at certain places I hunt, we have people that will shoot whatever crosses the line. Some of these folks we don't get a long with. Some of them break and bend rules. In order to keep them straight, we cut down the buck ratio for them . This works out for us because we keep meat in the freezer, and we keep there sorry butts from having as much.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2009)

skoonce said:


> My first bowkill was a 26lb doe from Berry College. So nervous,I missed the first shot.  2nd shot was in the back of the head.
> 
> Was hunting Dilane, Had a freak cold snap after 80 degree weather.  Found a horse stall to take a shower in in freezing weather under a water hose.  Killed 2 does in 30mph wind.
> 
> ...



why have you had a cast on your hand for 3 years , just wandering ?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> haha wow i cant believe im having to explain this. yes, you said, "IF were all so wrong and have such a horrible mentality, feel free to turn in your GA license and hunt only in Wisconsin" Well apparently I do think the majority of people who hunt here in Ga do have a horrible mentality about conservation. That's what i said in the first place. so your "if" swung the direction i was speaking of which you were saying i should hunt only in Wisconsin which is a totally ignorant statement.
> 
> I just cant seem to understand your reasoning on this one. I know people hunt for different reasons. regardless of if you are a "meat hunter" or a "trophy hunter" immature deer should simply not be taken. People argue that they have no time to hunt so they are gonna shoot the first thing thats brown and has legs. well if no body had this mentality of if its brown its down , then we would all have plenty of mature deer to take. its called conservation and yall dont get it.
> 
> and you said , "this is my first year bow only against the deer and i can promise you one thing, i dont care i he has bambi stamped on his behind, if hes within range, hes goin down". so I dont agree with what you are planning on doing and that is shooting the first thing thats walks out in front of you. thats just not the right way to do hunt in my book. take a mature deer. of course its gonna take a while to take one with your bow and yes it can get frustrating! but thats why I bow hunt. for a challenge and if you dont like it then why do you bow hunt? and you said all of yall have been there done that and to give you a break. i've never been there and never will. my 2 cents




But yet, you were going to allow your brother to take out a deer that you, yourself, consider below standards to the population. Oh wait, no, you were considering culling this buck because of a possible genetic defect that more than likely turns out is a broken G3? So exactly what are your thoughts on this buck you've got pictures of? If that G3 were intact, would you take him out or let him walk, honestly? Careful, remember, he's sub-par by your standards but you're willing to let your brother (I'm assuming little brother) harvest him. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=428207


Post up a pick of your first buck. Let's see it.  Show us that B&C/P&Y Monster. Show us the way, lead us down the path of light. 



I can't believe this, I'm almost 40 years old, arguing with someone probably half my age that has taken one deer.    Where's the Alka Seltzer.  JT, please call me an idiot.


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 21, 2009)

OK he takes a small buck, good for the hunter if that is what he wants, but by state law the second buck must be 4 points on one side.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2009)

head shot said:


> I have yet to see someone question a child on the deer that they have killed, if that's what your referring to. Kids and first time hunters usually get free passes on this sort of thing.



you said usually ...............


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Oct 21, 2009)

Its all about the experience and last time I checked its legal to shoot young deer...I mean its not like we are hunting in the midwest ...I have seen 5 year old deer in georgia and I just don't see BigBuck genetics... I try not to shoot small deer but that's me I am holding out for the 190 incher I saw at Berry last weekend!


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, an older deer is a far smarter deer no matter the sex. 

So would you pass up a mature buck that was ran by you by accident, since it would take no skill or experience to kill the buck? Would that ruin the feeling of winning the competition within yourself, your buddies, and the deer?

Can you explain why it isn't right in your eyes to shoot a buck younger than 3.5 yrs old? That same buck at 2 yrs old has the same exact genetics no matter what age he is, and if given the chance will breed does at that age.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> I dont consider myself a trophy hunter but i guess not taking immature deer is considered to be a trophy hunter. but I do its for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. I am a conservationist and believe only mature deer should be killed. shooting anything under 3.5 years old is not right in my book. give the bucks a chance to pass on their genetics and give the does a chance to produce offspring. if you are only taking mature deer then you will have plenty of them on the land you are hunting.
> 
> 2.a competiton within myself, with the deer, and with friends. Lets face it, a 3+ year old buck is a smart deer(relatively speaking). and even a 3+ year old doe. ive had them old heffers blow at me and i know all of yall have too. This is also why i bow hunt and do not gun hunt anymore. I believe shooting a more mature deer is more of a challenge and i love a challenge and the sense of accomplishment it gives me when i accomplish it. If you dont like a challenge you likely arent a very successful person in life. But i love a challenge. i cant help it, its in my blood .





And you have the right to do just that, and practice what you preach.

I`m not a conservationist, just a hunter, who will take what I want, within reason, till my freezer is full, and I have as much raw material that I need. And we eat a lot of deer meat, a whole lot. Don`t really matter what they are either, but young ones are more tender, and only a fool attempts to braintan an old bucks skin. As for competition, I don`t enter any competition where something has to die, to prove my point. Nothin` against it, just not for me. I also don`t use a compound arrow flingin` device. My single shot rifles do just fine. Challenge? I save that for wild turkeys. Good as I love to deer hunt, it`s still kinda like grocery shoppin`. I also don`t look at deer as something to manage and feed. That`s for livestock, not wild game.

And although I don`t reckon I`m much for a challenge, I consider myself fairly successful.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2009)

mike c said:


> hey guys the only thing i dont agree with is if u shoot a buck have it mounted and be proud of it  dont just cut the horns off and throw them in a box     if your going to do that why not just shoot a doe



cause its like my pictures in a box , take them out every once in a while and enjoy ........


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> When did I say I was the one to say what is mature and what isnt? Please show me because I dont recall saying that. .



Here you go JR just to refresh your memory a quote from your earlier post.

"killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right." 

 Like I said who are you to say what is mature to others?

 Is a 3.5 year old buck mature why not 4.5 years old? It's each persons own decision to make what they wish to shoot or not.

 My son who is much younger then you passed on a couple of nice bucks a couple of weeks ago in a northern state that he would have killed here at home. That doesn't make him a better hunter or person then anyone on this board he was just waiting on a trophy in a place that had trophies to kill. At home they are few and far between it's all about where you hunt and what makes you happy. Not about being a better hunter because you passed up a smaller buck once or twice in your life.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2009)

medic1 said:


> Do you throw away the hooves? The hide? The tail? Do you eat the heart, liver, and intestines? Do you make your meat into jerky, burgar, or sausage? You don't have to tell me. I don't care (so long as you don't leave it in the woods). It's your deer, do with it what you please.
> And I will just congratulate you on your harvest.
> 
> A dead deer is a dead deer, whether he is a spike or a booner.
> ...




did ya throw em in a box ??


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I agree, whining isn't going to help anything, and it gets old quick. But discussing the benefits of quality management isn't going to hurt anyone. I think having a discussion thread on the subject is great idea, and force the discussion regarding different harvest principles in one thread might limit some people from turning every thread into a meat hunter/trophy hunter debate. Either congratulate someone on the deer they killed or don't say anything at all in my opinion, if people want to discuss it, come in this thread or a designated one.



nothing at all wrong with having an opinion on it, but that opinion is best in its own thread or a "would you shoot this" thread, but is not good inside a thread where someone is obviously proud of their kill



atlninja82 said:


> I dont agree with taking young bucks unless its a kids first deer or unless you are so broke and shooting a small buck means your family eating or not. other than that I think its not right. I dont care what the laws are. like i said before just because its legal dont make it right. ITS MY OPINION.



once again, no problem with your opinion, I prefer folks not to kill small deer too...BUT I would never consider posting it in a thread where someone is happy with their kill


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 21, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> well heck I posted this in another thread, but it goes well in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amen Jim. This is exactly the reason I'm reluctant to join another "trophy" club in Georgia. We just don't need the drama, whining, name calling, finger pointing, etc., etc. Always seemed to have a good time on the brown and down clubs without the crap but trophy hunted anyway.  No one ever complained about us letting them walk either - we just didn't tell everyone where we had seen a good 'un


----------



## ETK (Oct 21, 2009)

Camotoy, spoken like another true Jones Countian!  When we gonna go catch some slabs?


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But yet, you were going to allow your brother to take out a deer that you, yourself, consider below standards to the population. Oh wait, no, you were considering culling this buck because of a possible genetic defect that more than likely turns out is a broken G3? So exactly what are your thoughts on this buck you've got pictures of? If that G3 were intact, would you take him out or let him walk, honestly? Careful, remember, he's sub-par by your standards but you're willing to let your brother (I'm assuming little brother) harvest him.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=428207
> 
> ...



yes i was going to let him take the buck out because I thought the deer had a messed up g3 on the rack. looked like a nub. so I didnt want those genetics going around the property so i thought it would be a good deer for my brother to take as his first deer ever. whats wrong with that? i cant manage my land and while i do it help my younger brother take his first deer? 

ok you want a picture of my first buck here you go.






that buck was taken with my bow.and i cant believe you judge a hunter by the ammount of deer ive taken I could have easily taken my limit of does last year but I didnt have the need for all of the meat so i only took 4 does last year and passed up probably 25-30 does last year gun hunting. this year if i would have been gun hunting instead of bow i could have taken 10 does and 5 bucks already. i could have taken two of the bucks. one was a spike and the other was a small basket 8 pointer. im just not going to shoot those. so you are telling me if i shoot everything i see that makes me a good hunter? that is ridiculous.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> nothing at all wrong with having an opinion on it, but that opinion is best in its own thread or a "would you shoot this" thread, but is not good inside a thread where someone is obviously proud of their kill
> 
> 
> 
> once again, no problem with your opinion, I prefer folks not to kill small deer too...BUT I would never consider posting it in a thread where someone is happy with their kill



and neither would i


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

LAKOTA said:


> I agree, an older deer is a far smarter deer no matter the sex.
> 
> So would you pass up a mature buck that was ran by you by accident, since it would take no skill or experience to kill the buck? Would that ruin the feeling of winning the competition within yourself, your buddies, and the deer?
> 
> Can you explain why it isn't right in your eyes to shoot a buck younger than 3.5 yrs old? That same buck at 2 yrs old has the same exact genetics no matter what age he is, and if given the chance will breed does at that age.



These are my thoughts:

I prefer to utilize tools that I have, mainly deer cams to target a _specific_ mature buck. That is the challenge I've been going after the past few years. Targeting one deer, hunting him, having stands for different wind directions (including have scent prevention, scent-lok suit, etc.) and try to harvest this deer. 

Not only that but working the land, becoming a steward of the land, appreciating all the wildlife is important to me. I believe in managing a land, feeding the wildlife with foodplots, planted trees, etc. in order to produce a healthy environment for the wildlife and most notably deer and turkeys. While I shot that 3 1/2 yr. old for my first buck, I will not shoot deer younger than 4 1/2 at this point. That being said, this was how I was brought up in hunting. The landowner who gave me the opportunity to hunt, practices QDM strictly and that's what I know. At the same time, I would not have it any other way, I see friends of mine, some that I have hunted with who harvest young deer and it just doesn't appeal to me. Call me spoiled or whatever you want, but the feeling of harvesting a deer that you have targeted and finally outsmarting the old buck is a great feeling. I will put him on the wall, it is a great way to share memories, I love telling hunting stories and I can appreciate a good hunt or good season where I don't harvest a buck but have great memories. I am friends with everyone at the property I hunt at and enjoy every moment of it. So, no it's not all about the trophy bucks, but if I am hunting, I would rather let a younger deer walk and have the opportunity for me or someone else that I hunt with, harvest him when he is mature and enjoy the challenge. Some of you don't feel the same way, that's fine, we can agree to disagree. I'm not going to bash, belittle, or attempt to embarrass you. That's how I feel and that's what I get out of hunting.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Clark_Kent said:


> _ I couldn't have said it better just like Garth said what if tomorrow never comes_



yeah , lets all go fool around ..


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

270 guy said:


> Here you go JR just to refresh your memory a quote from your earlier post.
> 
> "killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right."
> 
> ...



well if people let all deer walk that were under 3.5 years old i dont think we would have a problem with having trophy deer here as well. and i hunt in wisconsin every year and have passed nice deer up there too. im not calling myself a better hunter than anyone. im just saying i dont think its right to shoot an immature deer. just my opinion. and deer that are 3.5 and younger are immature . just my opinion. so what?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> and neither would i



then we are in the same boat.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> why have you had a cast on your hand for 3 years , just wandering ?


. 
Torn ligaments, 1st surgery ended in a bad infection that resulted in 4 more surgeries. 5 total to date with 2 more pending.  Ended up having my wrist removed and plates put in so no wrist.  I was able to spend time in a tree thanks to some really good friends.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope nobody has a heart-attack looking at the picture. I don't mount everything I kill. I do save them, but that's about it. I use them occasionally for stuff like accents to photo frames, plaques, etc.

And before someone freaks, these are the bucks that I have taken during my 25 years of deer hunting, so don't call 911. I do have one mount on the wall, and 2 on plaques.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 21, 2009)

This is what makes me mad: killing 3 or more bucks, crying about someone else's hunt,shooting from the truck, spotlighting, calling someone to come get the deer you just killed cause you don't want it, trespassing, crying about someone else's hunt,  wanton waste,PETA, crying about someone else's hunt,poaching, not putting in all effort to find wounded game,unsafe shots, calling them horns!!!, not understanding the difference between "conservation"and "management",oh and crying about someone else's hunt!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> well if people let all deer walk that were under 3.5 years old i dont think we would have a problem with having trophy deer here as well. and i hunt in wisconsin every year and have passed nice deer up there too. im not calling myself a better hunter than anyone. im just saying i dont think its right to shoot an immature deer. just my opinion. and deer that are 3.5 and younger are immature . just my opinion. so what?





They are here. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> And you have the right to do just that, and practice what you preach.
> 
> I`m not a conservationist, just a hunter, who will take what I want, within reason, till my freezer is full, and I have as much raw material that I need. And we eat a lot of deer meat, a whole lot. Don`t really matter what they are either, but young ones are more tender, and only a fool attempts to braintan an old bucks skin. As for competition, I don`t enter any competition where something has to die, to prove my point. Nothin` against it, just not for me. I also don`t use a compound arrow flingin` device. My single shot rifles do just fine. Challenge? I save that for wild turkeys. Good as I love to deer hunt, it`s still kinda like grocery shoppin`. I also don`t look at deer as something to manage and feed. That`s for livestock, not wild game.
> 
> And although I don`t reckon I`m much for a challenge, I consider myself fairly successful.



well i am a conservationist and always will be. i believe that if you are going to take an animal or a fish, its kind of a thank you in a sense by being a conservationist and not only watching what you take for harvest, but to clean up the land and let it be like the woods or water are supposed to be. every time i go fishing on the river i bring a trash bag, tie it to my waders, and pick up trash on the way into the river and if i see any floating down the river i pick it up too. show what you are hunting or fishing respect like it deserves.  thats what it comes down to for me. and what you consider successful and what i consider successful may be two totally different things. but as long as you consider yourself successful and happy thats all that matters. and im not into tanning hides . well you dont have to enter anything. its a competition within yourself. if you dont see hunting as a challenge and as a competition, then what fun is it?


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> They are here. You just have to know where to look.



oh i know they are here. i have them on camera. no one hunts my land except me so thats why there are mature deer. because "if its brown its down" guy isnt huntin there too


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

For a diehard conservationist, you are almighty wasteful.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> then we are in the same boat.



haha well thats a first for me


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> For a diehard conservationist, you are almighty wasteful.



you are absolutely right. I am and ill admit it. but I just dont have the money nor the time to do what you do with your deer(which i immensely respect btw). It is one of my goals as a hunter, outdoors man, and a conservationist to learn how to be more useful of the deer i kill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

Money? Where does money come into this?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like a big buck as much as the next guy,but it is not the reason I go hunting.I don't believe in taking a deer just for bragging rights.If you can kill deer regular you can kill big bucks regular,just pass the others until the one you want comes by..not that hard,don't know why some of y'all make it out to be..and when you add corn or foodplots it is that much easier..lol

I like to save my state tags for nice bucks,because I take anything that walks for meat on the WMA's,during bonus tag hunts.I don't even hunt our 200acre farm but maybe half a dozen times a year.I save those deer for my family members who don't travel,and get around like I do..I pass small bucks in QDM areas just like I am suposed to.

But I don't put other people down,and don't like people who do,and don't really care for people who make excuses why they shot something.If you pull the trigger be proud of it,or don't pull the trigger..That simple.Alot of people feel they need approval.I don't.Too many people are in it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> yes i was going to let him take the buck out because I thought the deer had a messed up g3 on the rack. looked like a nub. so I didnt want those genetics going around the property so i thought it would be a good deer for my brother to take as his first deer ever. whats wrong with that? i cant manage my land and while i do it help my younger brother take his first deer?
> 
> ok you want a picture of my first buck here you go.
> 
> that buck was taken with my bow.and i cant believe you judge a hunter by the ammount of deer ive taken I could have easily taken my limit of does last year but I didnt have the need for all of the meat so i only took 4 does last year and passed up probably 25-30 does last year gun hunting. this year if i would have been gun hunting instead of bow i could have taken 10 does and 5 bucks already. i could have taken two of the bucks. one was a spike and the other was a small basket 8 pointer. im just not going to shoot those. so you are telling me if i shoot everything i see that makes me a good hunter? that is ridiculous.





That's a very nice deer. As a matter of fact, do you even realize that not everyone lives in ATL? What does that mean to you? That means that maybe, just maybe you need to explore other parts of the state and realize that what you call a "pass" just might be the biggest thing to come out of another county. You do realize that various genes spread throughout the state. I border Florida. Do you read this forum or just thrust your opinions upon everyone else? If you truly READ, you'll notice that Georgia has its share of folks from Florida who come here to hunt, mainly around the "ATL" area, for bigger deer. We rarely see massive racks around this area and it's NOT because we don't give the deer a chance. Yep, some folks have some really nice ones. There's even quite a few trail cam pics floating around here of some awesome South Georgia bucks BUT, that's NOT the norm for around here. 

Many moons ago, a very prosperous family brought in a herd of mule deer to crossbreed with the whitetails, hoping to gain rack mass. It worked, for a while but the whitetail genes we have here took back over and other than a black muzzle and black rimmed ears, we have our "typical" deer down here. 

Think before you leap because if you think that all deer in Georgia are what you see in "ATL", then you need to get out more. 

No, I do not think that a person is a better hunter because  of quality over quantity. I hunted hogs this summer and passed on quite a few small ones waiting on the big boar I'd been watching on the trail cam. I did take a 130# sow the week before I finally got my boar, but that was for meat. I do my share of quality hunting but I'm not gonna have it forced down my throat. 

We no longer hunt pheasant in Georgia. Why? Because there were no more pheasants to hunt anymore. The populations weren't managed. I saw a wild pheasant for the first time in over 18 years this summer. Did I pick up the phone and call DNR begging for a pheasant season to be reinstated? Nope, I have enough sense about me to know that the population of them is rising so slowly that I'll probably never see another pheasant season in this state, in my lifetime. 

I think that you're a fortunate young man to live where you live and have the quality of deer that you do, around you, but I also think that you've got a lot to learn and I'm gonna leave it at that.


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 21, 2009)

Fortenberry said:


> Amen brother!!! Well spoken



Ditto....


----------



## Atlanta Fatz (Oct 21, 2009)

News Flash... Dead Horse is beaten.  These threads are old.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Money? Where does money come into this?



Well if i dont have the time to do it myself, i cant pay for somebody to tan the hide and everything else for me


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

let me see....................I get how many ANTLERLESS tags this year?

gonna be some button meat going down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Well if i dont have the time to do it myself, i cant pay for somebody to tan the hide and everything else for me



Welcome to my world, the world of primitive skills, where you do it yourself, or trade with other craftsmen, in echange. Where very little is wasted, and a good education is not wasted. Hang around and listen for a while, instead of talkin`, and you might learn something.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> oh i know they are here. i have them on camera. no one hunts my land except me so thats why there are mature deer. because "if its brown its down" guy isnt huntin there too



You just think you are the only one that hunts it ...I thought that too until I decided to hunt one day during the week and some slob was sitting in my stand


----------



## Buckstalker (Oct 21, 2009)

*i agree*



jimmystriton said:


> seems like a lot of bashing on the trophy hunters here???? Seems kinda the same way....your (most are agreeing if its brown its down dang them trophy hunters what do they know???? I run a qdma club. I also let kids that have never killed a deer to shoot any deer they want for their first one...it is my choice to run the club and the rules are set forth and very well defined. If you dont like the rules dont become a member. The neighboring clubs are doing the same thing as well. What gets me is the guys and some of them that have responded here to this thread are the same ones on other threads wishing they could see and harvest better bucks.....you cant harvest quality bucks if you shoot the little bucks. I agree shoot what you want as long as it is legal and you use the meat. Dont smoke one and take the backstraps and say that really is all the meat worth getting since he or she was so small....



x2...


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> let me see....................I get how many ANTLERLESS tags this year?
> 
> gonna be some button meat going down.



See, to me, that is a comment that is just trying to incite an argument. The only way I am going to acknowledge that post is that you really aren't contributing much to this discussion.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> That's a very nice deer. As a matter of fact, do you even realize that not everyone lives in ATL? What does that mean to you? That means that maybe, just maybe you need to explore other parts of the state and realize that what you call a "pass" just might be the biggest thing to come out of another county. You do realize that various genes spread throughout the state. I border Florida. Do you read this forum or just thrust your opinions upon everyone else? If you truly READ, you'll notice that Georgia has its share of folks from Florida who come here to hunt, mainly around the "ATL" area, for bigger deer. We rarely see massive racks around this area and it's NOT because we don't give the deer a chance. Yep, some folks have some really nice ones. There's even quite a few trail cam pics floating around here of some awesome South Georgia bucks BUT, that's NOT the norm for around here.
> 
> Many moons ago, a very prosperous family brought in a herd of mule deer to crossbreed with the whitetails, hoping to gain rack mass. It worked, for a while but the whitetail genes we have here took back over and other than a black muzzle and black rimmed ears, we have our "typical" deer down here.
> 
> ...



thank you, and yes i do realize that not everyone lives in atlanta. and i have hunted many other places in south ga. maybe not as far as you have but ive been to twiggs, talliferro, macon, and in that area. I understand the genetics are not the same. that still doesnt mean you shoot immature deer! im not talking rack size. i mean a mature 3+ year old deer. thats all im saying. the fact of the matter is that all of yall shoot everything that walks people are hurting in south ga just because of those people and yall wonder why yalls deer suck. like i said, i understand yalls genetics aint the same but that doesnt mean a 130 inch buck is out of the question. and if yall just didnt shoot everything that moved then you guys would have A LOT better deer and hunting in general down there and thats a fact. Just because your deer dont have awesome genetics dont mean yall cant let em mature before you take them.

well i may be blind but im almost positive you were implying that im not the hunter you are just because you have taken more deer than i have? i could easily turn it around and say well you arent the hunter i am because you hunt immature deer. they are not as smart as a mature deer and you took them with a gun. and i have taken one with a bow and you havent. but that would be totally ignorant just like saying im not a good hunter just because ive only shot one buck and 4 does in my lifetime. There are simply too many variables to be able to judge someone as a hunter. No one can judge anyone as a hunter because just because someone shot a 150 inch P+Y doesnt mean they are a better hunter. there are too many variables like maybe one person hunts a trophy managed land and one doesnt. the other could be one doesnt get to hunt as often and one does. one has a trail cam and one doesnt. the list could go on and on so trying to tell me im not a good hunter is simply inaccurate and ignorant. and im not saying i am a good hunter either. just pointing out the facts.

and thats fine that you passed up some hogs. but south ga obviously doesnt have problems with wild pigs now do they? i think you got it a little mixed up. you should be shooting the pigs no matter what age or size because they tear up your land and screw up deer. and you should be letting immature deer walk. but hey what do i know i have only taken 4 does and 1 buck


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Welcome to my world, the world of primitive skills, where you do it yourself, or trade with other craftsmen, in echange. Where very little is wasted, and a good education is not wasted. Hang around and listen for a while, instead of talkin`, and you might learn something.



i understand that. I just dont have the time to do it myself. Im a full time student and work part time. i hardly have the time to get in the woods. if you want the parts of my deer that i will not use then i would be more than happy to give you whatever you want off of my deer that i am not using.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 21, 2009)

How many of you are old enough to remember a time when you may have only seen one or two bucks in a season. And Either sex days were as big a deal as opening day.  When I grew up hunting, it was a much simpler time. If you saw a hint of bone on the head of a deer, (except for button bucks) It was a dead deer. Those days were fun. Not that we ever killed over our limit, it was just different. I will admit that I am more selective than I used to be, and the buck that I would shoot with my bow, I might give a pass if I have a rifle in my hand. And at the end of each season, I wish that I had taken some of the deer that  I passed. I would never force my standards on another, nor would I take too kindly to someone making fun of what I, or any of my future hunters harvested. All I will ask of my children is to give yearlings a pass, and follow the rules, and most of all take an ethical shot.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> See, to me, that is a comment that is just trying to incite an argument. The only way I am going to acknowledge that post is that you really aren't contributing much to this discussion.




you have what ? nine posts? and you are judging me? 

come on sport, lighten up.
this is an internet forum.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> i understand that. I just dont have the time to do it myself. Im a full time student and work part time. i hardly have the time to get in the woods. if you want the parts of my deer that i will not use then i would be more than happy to give you whatever you want off of my deer that i am not using.



Thank you for the offer, but I`ll have plenty.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> See, to me, that is a comment that is just trying to incite an argument. The only way I am going to acknowledge that post is that you really aren't contributing much to this discussion.



i agree. its 40 year olds acting like they are 12


----------



## G Duck (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> you have what ? nine posts? and you are judging me?
> 
> come on sport, lighten up.
> this is an internet forum.....


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

HUNTERBOB said:


> You just think you are the only one that hunts it ...I thought that too until I decided to hunt one day during the week and some slob was sitting in my stand



haha no i know im not the only one to have hunted it before. i found a skull with the antlers cut clean off!  but i can assure you i keep the property under close watch


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> These are my thoughts:
> 
> I prefer to utilize tools that I have, mainly deer cams to target a _specific_ mature buck. That is the challenge I've been going after the past few years. Targeting one deer, hunting him, having stands for different wind directions (including have scent prevention, scent-lok suit, etc.) and try to harvest this deer.
> 
> Not only that but working the land, becoming a steward of the land, appreciating all the wildlife is important to me. I believe in managing a land, feeding the wildlife with foodplots, planted trees, etc. in order to produce a healthy environment for the wildlife and most notably deer and turkeys. While I shot that 3 1/2 yr. old for my first buck, I will not shoot deer younger than 4 1/2 at this point. That being said, this was how I was brought up in hunting. The landowner who gave me the opportunity to hunt, practices QDM strictly and that's what I know. At the same time, I would not have it any other way, I see friends of mine, some that I have hunted with who harvest young deer and it just doesn't appeal to me. Call me spoiled or whatever you want, but the feeling of harvesting a deer that you have targeted and finally outsmarting the old buck is a great feeling. I will put him on the wall, it is a great way to share memories, I love telling hunting stories and I can appreciate a good hunt or good season where I don't harvest a buck but have great memories. I am friends with everyone at the property I hunt at and enjoy every moment of it. So, no it's not all about the trophy bucks, but if I am hunting, I would rather let a younger deer walk and have the opportunity for me or someone else that I hunt with, harvest him when he is mature and enjoy the challenge. Some of you don't feel the same way, that's fine, we can agree to disagree. I'm not going to bash, belittle, or attempt to embarrass you. That's how I feel and that's what I get out of hunting.



And that is great. Perfectly fine with me and I have NO problem with what YOU want to put into or get out of hunting. 

My problem is with those of your kind, the LBBC (local big buck cadre) that are not only after the biggest buck they can find, they are so adamant about it that they want to FORCE others to hunt as they do, because they worry themselves sick about a small buck "that might be a big buck one day because it has good genes"   Getting shot as it crosses the property line. 

I am waiting on them to now, since a 4 point rule apparently isn't good enough for them, because, HORROR OF HORRORS, a small basket racked 8 point buck gets shot (legal deer) as it crosses the line, that they try to implement some kind of "it has to score XXXX before it is a legal buck" garbage. FINE for individual clubs, but not for law. 

FWIW, I LOVE to hear them whine about "why can't we shoot cull bucks" or even better "What if I see a 3x3 buck that would make POPE AND YOUNG"  and know their greed and pride caused them even more sleepless nights. 

The funnier thing is that there are more and more "cull bucks" around as their kids get into deer hunting, or later in the season when they haven't killed a big old buck out of the same stand on the same food plot they have hunted for 10 years. 

Honestly, the longer I think about it, I think many of them really weren't and aren't and never willl be good enough hunters to take a BIG smart buck out from other people's noses, so they passed the 4 point law in hopes that MORE bucks would wander around and therefore one sooner or later would be stupid enough to commit suicide in front of their stand. 



T


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> you have what ? nine posts? and you are judging me?
> 
> come on sport, lighten up.
> this is an internet forum.....




Sorry bud, thought you were serious and the thought of a button buck massacre would get this thread rocking.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> i agree. its 40 year olds acting like they are 12



did you fry that fish up in the pan or turn it loose?

Ive eat a bunch of those, the grayling eat the best.......



and 19 year olds acting like they know something............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright folks, this old renegade is gone for the night. Ya`ll keep it clean, because the feller that is comin` in behind me is meaner`n a turpentined bobcat, and he has an awful attitude. I`m plumb easygoin`, compared to him.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> Sorry bud, thought you were serious and the thought of a button buck massacre would get this thread rocking.



sometimes alittle sarcasm and humor seem to make campfires a little more enjoyable


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, this old renegade is gone for the night. Ya`ll keep it clean, because the feller that is comin` in behind me is meaner`n a turpentined bobcat, and he has an awful attitude. I`m plumb easygoin`, compared to him.



will do you old mountain....well....you old hoojer


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> thank you, and yes i do realize that not everyone lives in atlanta. and i have hunted many other places in south ga. maybe not as far as you have but ive been to twiggs, talliferro, macon, and in that area. I understand the genetics are not the same. that still doesnt mean you shoot immature deer! im not talking rack size. i mean a mature 3+ year old deer. thats all im saying. the fact of the matter is that all of yall shoot everything that walks people are hurting in south ga just because of those people and yall wonder why yalls deer suck. like i said, i understand yalls genetics aint the same but that doesnt mean a 130 inch buck is out of the question. and if yall just didnt shoot everything that moved then you guys would have A LOT better deer and hunting in general down there and thats a fact. Just because your deer dont have awesome genetics dont mean yall cant let em mature before you take them.
> 
> well i may be blind but im almost positive you were implying that im not the hunter you are just because you have taken more deer than i have? i could easily turn it around and say well you arent the hunter i am because you hunt immature deer. they are not as smart as a mature deer and you took them with a gun. and i have taken one with a bow and you havent. but that would be totally ignorant just like saying im not a good hunter just because ive only shot one buck and 4 does in my lifetime. There are simply too many variables to be able to judge someone as a hunter. No one can judge anyone as a hunter because just because someone shot a 150 inch P+Y doesnt mean they are a better hunter. there are too many variables like maybe one person hunts a trophy managed land and one doesnt. the other could be one doesnt get to hunt as often and one does. one has a trail cam and one doesnt. the list could go on and on so trying to tell me im not a good hunter is simply inaccurate and ignorant. and im not saying i am a good hunter either. just pointing out the facts.
> 
> and thats fine that you passed up some hogs. but south ga obviously doesnt have problems with wild pigs now do they? i think you got it a little mixed up. you should be shooting the pigs no matter what age or size because they tear up your land and screw up deer. and you should be letting immature deer walk. but hey what do i know i have only taken 4 does and 1 buck



So how does the world look down the bridge of your nose?


T


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> So how does the world look down the bridge of your nose?
> 
> 
> T



I just ...well.......just


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> Sorry bud, thought you were serious and the thought of a button buck massacre would get this thread rocking.



Trust me, some of us have no qualms of putting one down out of spite. 

T


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> did you fry that fish up in the pan or turn it loose?
> 
> Ive eat a bunch of those, the grayling eat the best.......
> 
> ...



atleast the 19 year old is acting his age


----------



## Deano (Oct 21, 2009)

Totally agree


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> thank you, and yes i do realize that not everyone lives in atlanta. and i have hunted many other places in south ga. maybe not as far as you have but ive been to twiggs, talliferro, macon, and in that area. I understand the genetics are not the same. that still doesnt mean you shoot immature deer! im not talking rack size. i mean a mature 3+ year old deer. thats all im saying. the fact of the matter is that all of yall shoot everything that walks people are hurting in south ga just because of those people and yall wonder why yalls deer suck. like i said, i understand yalls genetics aint the same but that doesnt mean a 130 inch buck is out of the question. and if yall just didnt shoot everything that moved then you guys would have A LOT better deer and hunting in general down there and thats a fact. Just because your deer dont have awesome genetics dont mean yall cant let em mature before you take them.
> 
> well i may be blind but im almost positive you were implying that im not the hunter you are just because you have taken more deer than i have? i could easily turn it around and say well you arent the hunter i am because you hunt immature deer. they are not as smart as a mature deer and you took them with a gun. and i have taken one with a bow and you havent. but that would be totally ignorant just like saying im not a good hunter just because ive only shot one buck and 4 does in my lifetime. There are simply too many variables to be able to judge someone as a hunter. No one can judge anyone as a hunter because just because someone shot a 150 inch P+Y doesnt mean they are a better hunter. there are too many variables like maybe one person hunts a trophy managed land and one doesnt. the other could be one doesnt get to hunt as often and one does. one has a trail cam and one doesnt. the list could go on and on so trying to tell me im not a good hunter is simply inaccurate and ignorant. and im not saying i am a good hunter either. just pointing out the facts.
> 
> and thats fine that you passed up some hogs. but south ga obviously doesnt have problems with wild pigs now do they? i think you got it a little mixed up. you should be shooting the pigs no matter what age or size because they tear up your land and screw up deer. and you should be letting immature deer walk. but hey what do i know i have only taken 4 does and 1 buck




Easy there Huck, you're losing your cool. You can back off of this "YALL" crap okay.  And quit offering Nick second-hand deer goodies and then trying to blast me into space cause he's insulted you way more than I have, you're just still a little too wet behind the ears to know the superb Southern Charm of a Mountain Man.  

I think all wild hogs should die but my point was that I do have restraint as I waited on the one I wanted. We're not all bucktoothed and stupid down here. Although I am missing my wisdom teeth, does that count?  Anyway...

Get off your self-righteous act alright. We all get it, you're a "CONSERVATIONIST", a "QDM GOD", a "QUALITY OVER QUANTITY" hunter. I hear PETA is looking for a few good men like you.  


No honey, I'm implying I'm a better hunter than you due to age and maturity,  because I don't judge people for how they choose to hunt.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> atleast the 19 year old is acting his age



nope more like my six year old............need somebody to hold a hanky for you sonny?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> No honey, I'm implying I'm a better hunter than you due to age and maturity,  because I don't judge people for how they choose to hunt.



as many times as you and I have talked on this board....and you have never called me honey............


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

Deano said:


> Totally agree


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 21, 2009)

QDM is awesome........legal and ethical are important matters in all of these issues. I shot a large doe when I was 15 years old with my compound bow and to me that was a trophy.....b/c I taught myself archery!! 

TREAT EVERYONE ELSE THE SAME WAY YOU WOULD HAVE THEM TREAT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> as many times as you and I have talked on this board....and you have never called me honey............



I'm sorry honey sweetheart darlin love Branch.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Easy there Huck, you're losing your cool. You can back off of this "YALL" crap okay.  And quit offering Nick second-hand deer goodies and then trying to blast me into space cause he's insulted you way more than I have, you're just still a little too wet behind the ears to know the superb Southern Charm of a Mountain Man.
> 
> I think all wild hogs should die but my point was that I do have restraint as I waited on the one I wanted. We're not all bucktoothed and stupid down here. Although I am missing my wisdom teeth, does that count?  Anyway...
> 
> ...








T


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry honey sweetheart darlin love Branch.




thanks......and thanks for the differnce in tone too.........


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> And that is great. Perfectly fine with me and I have NO problem with what YOU want to put into or get out of hunting.
> 
> My problem is with those of your kind, the LBBC (local big buck cadre) that are not only after the biggest buck they can find, they are so adamant about it that they want to FORCE others to hunt as they do, because they worry themselves sick about a small buck "that might be a big buck one day because it has good genes"   Getting shot as it crosses the property line.
> 
> ...



Well, the last paragraph was pretty stereotypical, but w/e. I will not kill a "cull buck" if I haven't killed a mature one that season. The only cull buck me and my father have killed is my father's deer last year, a deer we had pictures of for 4 years and had not been killed, he had 21 in. inside spread, lacked tine length, but was a very nice buck. 

You can stereotype, but fact of the matter is, GA DNR is embracing quality deer management and will expand legislation and regulations further. The meat hunter mentality is very slowly being grandfathered out. So, in the future, whether you like it or not, you could be one of those dang trophy hunters too if you choose to hunt legally. It might take 50 more years, but the GA will be a QDM state. 

On the same token, while you are posing your questions/critiques, you still have yet to answer mine. If you consider yourself a meat hunter, why don't you shoot does for the meat instead of the bucks. I am a meat hunter as well, I just choose to fill my freezer with does and a buck too if I am successful killing a mature buck that season. I just don't see the point in shooting a 4 pt. buck when I can shoot a doe just as easily. Why not harvest does for meat and go after the big boy to test your hunting skills? If your going to be critical of me (or of other trophy hunters) why don't you defend your position instead of criticizing others?


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

you "horn" hunters looking for a challenge, give up your high dollar lease for a while, and hunt the same public land i do, that would be a challenge, pulling a deer out of there the size you think it should be. just about any hunter that can pull a trigger or pull back the sting on a bow can go kill a big deer where theres a bunch of big deer, but if you want a challenge go try and kill a big deer where theres not so many of them.

maybe after a while of that you would think twice before giving someone crap for shooting a buck "you wouldn't."


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Easy there Huck, you're losing your cool. You can back off of this "YALL" crap okay.  And quit offering Nick second-hand deer goodies and then trying to blast me into space cause he's insulted you way more than I have, you're just still a little too wet behind the ears to know the superb Southern Charm of a Mountain Man.
> 
> I think all wild hogs should die but my point was that I do have restraint as I waited on the one I wanted. We're not all bucktoothed and stupid down here. Although I am missing my wisdom teeth, does that count?  Anyway...
> 
> ...



LOL, I think it's pretty safe that PETA hates all of us equally in here.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> LOL, I think it's pretty safe that PETA hates all of us equally in here.



But in some areas of the state, such a fine CONSERVATIONIST would just have folks sitting up in a tree and never taking a shot.  That would be a PETA dream.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

slip said:


> you "horn" hunters looking for a challenge, give up your high dollar lease for a while, and hunt the same public land i do, that would be a challenge, pulling a deer out of there the size you think it should be. just about any hunter that can pull a trigger or pull back the sting on a bow can go kill a big deer where theres a bunch of big deer, but if you want a challenge go try and kill a big deer where theres not so many of them.
> 
> maybe after a while of that you would think twice before giving someone crap for shooting a buck "you wouldn't."



I haven't given anyone crap for shooting a buck I wouldn't and I know you weren't directing it at me. To me it's not all about how many inches of antlers a deer has, it's the age of the deer. I know it's harder to kill a 4 1/2 + deer on public land because the deer are more pressured and because most bucks don't (minus the really smart ones) live to be that age. Most bucks that age are pressured so much, they are completely nocturnal and they don't have to venture far from their bedding areas during the rut, because they don't have much competition for breeding does. This is because many of the bucks in their range are younger bucks, so yes it is a lot more difficult to hunt public land, and I know everyone doesn't have the opportunity to hunt private land.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Easy there Huck, you're losing your cool. You can back off of this "YALL" crap okay.  And quit offering Nick second-hand deer goodies and then trying to blast me into space cause he's insulted you way more than I have, you're just still a little too wet behind the ears to know the superb Southern Charm of a Mountain Man.
> 
> I think all wild hogs should die but my point was that I do have restraint as I waited on the one I wanted. We're not all bucktoothed and stupid down here. Although I am missing my wisdom teeth, does that count?  Anyway...
> 
> ...



haha it looks to me like you are loosin your cool and how has he insulted me? just because i dont tan the hide and make tools out of deer bones thats an insult? do you do that? and i can say yall all i want. theres nothin wrong with that. was that a supposed "insult" too?

no not all of yall are stupid but most are. and that is why yalls hunting sucks. because you got people who shoot everything. haha age and maturity doesnt automatically make you a better hunter. i wrestled in high school for 3 years and i beat kids that wrestled for 9. just because you have been in the game longer than i have doesnt mean you are better or know more than me. I have learned from some very reputable men in the bowhunting world. one being who shot broke the state record after not been shot for what was it 20-30 somethin years? and many other bow hunters that have been in the game a lot longer than you have HONEY. I'm not saying im a better hunter than you because like i said there are too many variables to honestly know. but i know i can outhunt most people on this forum and i really dont care what anyone thinks of that. haha when did i say im a qdm god? and whats wrong with being a conservationist? you should want to be one as well. but that would be the right thing to do and we both know you dont do that. what? peta?  i didnt know peta liked hunters........ good joke? you need to go back to highschool and study up on your comebacks.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But in some areas of the state, such a fine CONSERVATIONIST would just have folks sitting up in a tree and never taking a shot.  That would be a PETA dream.



Actually, it isn't like you think. There are plenty of bucks killed in those counties. It takes 2-3 years to have a more evenly distributed buck population (age wise). So it's not like the bucks you pass up magically disappear, you just kill more mature bucks


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But in some areas of the state, such a fine CONSERVATIONIST would just have folks sitting up in a tree and never taking a shot.  That would be a PETA dream.



you are absolutely ridiculous woman. since you are SUCH A GOOD HUNTER then why cant you shoot a mature deer with your bow? comon if you are a good hunter you should know exactly the patterns of these deer.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 21, 2009)

You guy's ever watch charlie brown and hear his mom talk???????? all i hear here is .......... "wha wha whaaa waaaa,,,, waaa waaa wgaaaaaa wgaaaa,,,,,, whaa wha. Stop the abuse to each other.... geeeeez. We are all hunters but who cares what another shoots. If a person shoots a deer to fill up his freezer so be it! Who knows the guy may have just lost a job in this economy we have at hand and needs to provide for his family. Think! Back in the day before there was Iphones, Internet, and Newspapers every person here in this great land killed what they ate! Horns or not! I myself hunt and am very picky of what I choose to take out of the herd, but no means will I criticize a man for taking an animal to help him in his time of need. Not everyone on here can afford to hunt for mounting a deer much less afford to mount it if they did. Be nice to your fellow hunter instead of dropping to a mindset of a Liberal minded politic and telling them that their way of thinking is wrong! We are all one, and should give credit to those who decide to keep this tradition strong! I myself kill 2-3 deer a year to put in the freezer because that is what me and my wife will eat........................


On the other hand I do have a problem with people who kill just to kill. I have no respect for those that venture into the woods and shoot it just because it walks by. I enjoy nature and enjoy seeing a button buck walking with his mother feeding on a sappling. I enjoy watching and waiting on the deer to come by. If us as hunters shoot everything that comes by then we will soon see a decrease in the herd. Maybe not statewide but on our land that we hunt personally. This whole topic is pulled either way depending on the morals we have as hunters. All in all we are all here because we all love the hunting experience and all want to enjoy being in the stand just anticipating what would come by next. We just need to stop and think about what we have for once. Not all states have the herd we have here nor do they have the extended seasons and 12 tags that we get a year. We my friends are blessed and need to come to an understanding that we manage what we have and it may not always be here for us to harvest.


Jonathan


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> i mean a mature 3+ year old deer.



i have a simple question for you, im not asking to stir the pot, or pick a fight. just a question.

the deer below was aged by a DNR to be 3.5 years old, i suck at ageing deer so i'm not sure. but by your standards a 3.5 year old deer is matrue, so this being a mature deer, would you have shot?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> Well, the last paragraph was pretty stereotypical, but w/e. I will not kill a "cull buck" if I haven't killed a mature one that season. The only cull buck me and my father have killed is my father's deer last year, a deer we had pictures of for 4 years and had not been killed, he had 21 in. inside spread, lacked tine length, but was a very nice buck.
> 
> You can stereotype, but fact of the matter is, GA DNR is embracing quality deer management and will expand legislation and regulations further. The meat hunter mentality is very slowly being grandfathered out. So, in the future, whether you like it or not, you could be one of those dang trophy hunters too if you choose to hunt legally. It might take 50 more years, but the GA will be a QDM state.
> 
> On the same token, while you are posing your questions/critiques, you still have yet to answer mine. If you consider yourself a meat hunter, why don't you shoot does for the meat instead of the bucks. I am a meat hunter as well, I just choose to fill my freezer with does and a buck too if I am successful killing a mature buck that season. I just don't see the point in shooting a 4 pt. buck when I can shoot a doe just as easily. Why not harvest does for meat and go after the big boy to test your hunting skills? If your going to be critical of me (or of other trophy hunters) why don't you defend your position instead of criticizing others?





If this ever happens, huntin` will be gone for good. Open your eyes and look around at what that will do to huntin`. Especially how the non huntin` public will view this. Lord have mercy, has common sense been thrown out the window?  Tou "trophy hunters are not only our worst enemy, you are your own worst enemy too. I am gonna be blunt here. The statement I highlighted in red, is the absolute most STUPID statement I have ever read in my life, concernin` huntin`. I`m glad I won`t live long enough to see that day come. Some of you need to step into the real world and get out of your fantasy.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I haven't given anyone crap for shooting a buck I wouldn't and I know you weren't directing it at me. To me it's not all about how many inches of antlers a deer has, it's the age of the deer. I know it's harder to kill a 4 1/2 + deer on public land because the deer are more pressured and because most bucks don't (minus the really smart ones) live to be that age. Most bucks that age are pressured so much, they are completely nocturnal and they don't have to venture far from their bedding areas during the rut, because they don't have much competition for breeding does. This is because many of the bucks in their range are younger bucks, so yes it is a lot more difficult to hunt public land, and I know everyone doesn't have the opportunity to hunt private land.



i should have said, im not directing that at any one person, just the people to belittle people for shooting a small buck.

but it is in no way aimed at any one person, just so thats clear.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> haha it looks to me like you are loosin your cool and how has he insulted me? just because i dont tan the hide and make tools out of deer bones thats an insult? do you do that? and i can say yall all i want. theres nothin wrong with that. was that a supposed "insult" too?
> 
> no not all of yall are stupid but most are. and that is why yalls hunting sucks. because you got people who shoot everything. haha age and maturity doesnt automatically make you a better hunter. i wrestled in high school for 3 years and i beat kids that wrestled for 9. just because you have been in the game longer than i have doesnt mean you are better or know more than me. I have learned from some very reputable men in the bowhunting world. one being who shot broke the state record after not been shot for what was it 20-30 somethin years? and many other bow hunters that have been in the game a lot longer than you have HONEY. I'm not saying im a better hunter than you because like i said there are too many variables to honestly know. but i know i can outhunt most people on this forum and i really dont care what anyone thinks of that. haha when did i say im a qdm god? and whats wrong with being a conservationist? you should want to be one as well. but that would be the right thing to do and we both know you dont do that. what? peta?  i didnt know peta liked hunters........ good joke? you need to go back to highschool and study up on your comebacks.



I wish they still taught manners in high school.....

you know,.... how to talk to a lady........ that sort of thing.

oh yeah and to go along with your tone in this particular thread.........................nana nana boo boo........(learned that one from my 6 year old....so you should understand it.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, two youngsters in here trying to change the world one INTERNET FORUM at a time...Good luck with that kids...play nice.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

slip said:


> you "horn" hunters looking for a challenge, give up your high dollar lease for a while, and hunt the same public land i do, that would be a challenge, pulling a deer out of there the size you think it should be. just about any hunter that can pull a trigger or pull back the sting on a bow can go kill a big deer where theres a bunch of big deer, but if you want a challenge go try and kill a big deer where theres not so many of them.
> 
> maybe after a while of that you would think twice before giving someone crap for shooting a buck "you wouldn't."



really? just about any hunter can pull back a "string" and kill a big deer? shows how much you know about patterning a mature buck. not only patterning him to be within range, but having him not smell or see you before you see him .  and ill give them crap all day long because if everyone would let them walk then yall would have plenty of chances at mature bucks.


----------



## hunting clouds (Oct 21, 2009)

Sometimes when were camped in the mountains a spike would fit the situation as good as a 10 pointer. Other times that wouldnt work.Why cant it be if you and or your kids had fun and enjoyed yourself. ''WHO CARES''


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I wish they still taught manners in high school.....
> 
> you know,.... how to talk to a lady........ that sort of thing.
> 
> oh yeah and to go along with your tone in this particular thread.........................nana nana boo boo........(learned that one from my 6 year old....so you should understand it.



There are no ladies in here...just hunters.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I wish they still taught manners in high school.....
> 
> you know,.... how to talk to a lady........ that sort of thing.
> 
> oh yeah and to go along with your tone in this particular thread.........................nana nana boo boo........(learned that one from my 6 year old....so you should understand it.



I do know how to talk to a lady but a lady who is a smart aleck isnt getting any of my respect. sorry. wow both oldies on the forum with good comebacks. man yall are rackin em up.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

hunting clouds said:


> Sometimes when were camped in the mountains a spike would fit the situation as good as a 10 pointer. Other times that wouldnt work.Why cant it be if you and or your kids had fun and enjoyed yourself. ''WHO CARES''



thats what Im talking about......takes more maturity to help a youngun shoot a deer (buck doe big or little) and lay your own selfishness aside for a few days , weeks oor months.......


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 21, 2009)

The minimum age limit for a citizen to be eligible to be elected President of this country is 35.
I guess it takes that long to realize that you don't know everything.

Yall have fun. I am leaving this diaper changing contest.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> Well, the last paragraph was pretty stereotypical, but w/e. I will not kill a "cull buck" if I haven't killed a mature one that season. The only cull buck me and my father have killed is my father's deer last year, a deer we had pictures of for 4 years and had not been killed, he had 21 in. inside spread, lacked tine length, but was a very nice buck.
> 
> You can stereotype, but fact of the matter is, GA DNR is embracing quality deer management and will expand legislation and regulations further. The meat hunter mentality is very slowly being grandfathered out. So, in the future, whether you like it or not, you could be one of those dang trophy hunters too if you choose to hunt legally. It might take 50 more years, but the GA will be a QDM state.
> 
> On the same token, while you are posing your questions/critiques, you still have yet to answer mine. If you consider yourself a meat hunter, why don't you shoot does for the meat instead of the bucks. I am a meat hunter as well, I just choose to fill my freezer with does and a buck too if I am successful killing a mature buck that season. I just don't see the point in shooting a 4 pt. buck when I can shoot a doe just as easily. Why not harvest does for meat and go after the big boy to test your hunting skills? If your going to be critical of me (or of other trophy hunters) why don't you defend your position instead of criticizing others?




And there you go stereotyping ME. 

See, I believe in this thing called freedom. I pass up more bucks than I kill. matter of fact, the only buck I have killed in years was a buttonhead I shot 2 years ago, and the only reason I shot that one was because my then 9 year old son BEGGED me to shoot it because we get to hunt only a few times a year due to my having 3 jobs and his school and extracurricular activities. 

 The last buck before that was a 21 inch inside spread 9 pointer that I shot in 1996. Good enough for you? 

I am NOT a "meat hunter", I am not a "brown it's down" person. Neither am I a "big buck cadre" member. I just enjoy the hunt and I believe if by God I want to shoot a spike with my son, I should be able to. I might be dead in two months and so far three times I have had to watch my son, from age 6 to now 11, BEG me to shoot a buck that I couldn't because some artificial standard, passed by local people with an agenda (DNR DID NOT DO THIS) of their own.  

When I was 14 I killed my first buck. It was a 6 pointer. I am as proud of that buck today as I was then. WHY? because me and my daddy shot it--he winged it and it came to me and I put the quaetus on it. I still remember how I felt that day. If I shoot a record book buck it will NEVER make me as happy as that day. It took me 3 years to kill that buck, or A buck. 

The same people that were behind the 4 point rule I grew up with. See, I am kin to one of the "board members" that got this passed, and Several of the others are friends of mine. This is not some arbitrary feeling I have, i KNOW they all killed their first bucks just like I did, little buck and a big grin. 

now they all have kids. Want to know what they say now? 
"Gee, I wish we had made an exception in that regulation, so our kids could shoot a buck". 

But no, we have to sit there with a kid just as anxious as we were then, BEGGING us to shoot a buck that is now illegal, based on some arbitrary standard, and tell them "no". 

I watched as a man scolded his then 12 or so year old kid for shooting a forkhorn buck--a legal buck-- as his first buck. 


And all this while we will be losing 40% of our hunters in the next decade or two as the baby boomer generation dies out. And the population increases.....and the percentage of hunters diminishes along with it. THAT is a cold hard fact. 

I am just basically against a law being written that puts the gov't and some other person's idea of what is a "good" buck and a "bad" buck in my blind, in between me and my son and a good time, and me and my sport. 

how about this law. Why don't we make it so if the buck don't make Boone and Crockett,  it's illegal. That way everyone is equally miserable. 

I get to hunt 3 times a year, maybe, and some other person decides what I get to kill based on their idea of what a good buck is. 

Glad I took up trapping, and I hope they don't. 





T


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> There are no ladies in here...just hunters.




wow had to go to the more section to find that smiley


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> I do know how to talk to a lady but a lady who is a smart aleck isnt getting any of my respect. sorry. wow both oldies on the forum with good comebacks. man yall are rackin em up.



atlanta ninja I was a GI JOE once.............................


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its simple, you shoot everything that walks, you hardly got anything walkin anymore. Its a simple equation and i know yall southern boys and girls aint the best at math or very smart to say the least and it shows. thats why yall shoot everything because you 80 percent of this forum  claims to have to hunt for a living basically.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> I do know how to talk to a lady but a lady who is a smart aleck isnt getting any of my respect. sorry. wow both oldies on the forum with good comebacks. man yall are rackin em up.



I don't think she's real concerned about getting respect from someone with "ninja" in their screen name.  

T


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> And there you go stereotyping ME.
> 
> See, I believe in this thing called freedom. I pass up more bucks than I kill. matter of fact, the only buck I have killed in years was a buttonhead I shot 2 years ago, and the only reason I shot that one was because my then 9 year old son BEGGED me to shoot it because we get to hunt only a few times a year due to my having 3 jobs and his school and extracurricular activities.
> 
> ...



Im glad that T has contributed well to this thread.......Im with you my friend.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Its simple, you shoot everything that walks, you hardly got anything walkin anymore. Its a simple equation and i know yall southern boys and girls aint the best at math or very smart to say the least and it shows. thats why yall shoot everything because you 80 percent of this forum  claims to have to hunt for a living basically.




And now we learn he is a YANKEE to boot. 

50% or so of the deer population is removed every year from the state.  They grow back. 

At least we know THAT down here. 


T


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2009)

This load of fertilizer has done been spread thin enough. I`m done with it. Good luck to you kids, ya`ll have a lot to learn, and I sincerely hope ya`ll find somebody with enough patience, to teach you something. More importantly, I hope ya`ll have enough sense, to listen and retain what you hear. I really mean that.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> atlanta ninja I was a GI JOE once.............................



sweet


----------



## hunting clouds (Oct 21, 2009)

IF  some of you boys are so good shouldnt matter if theres 1 bigun or 20 you'll get yours


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> I don't think she's real concerned about getting respect from someone with "ninja" in their screen name.
> 
> T



well im glad to know now that people judge other people by an internet forum screen name which i made when i was in 5th grade and just stuck with it because it was easy to remember  is that you in your avatar? you tryin to pull the duck commander look off or is everyone on these forums just old as dirt?


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> And now we learn he is a YANKEE to boot.
> 
> 50% or so of the deer population is removed every year from the state.  They grow back.
> 
> ...



haha well apparantly we know how to grow bigger bucks and atleast have the sense not to shoot everything.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

hunting clouds said:


> IF  some of you boys are so good shouldnt matter if theres 1 bigun or 20 you'll get yours



BUT BUT BUT...what if he crosses the fence and someone else shoots it! 

We need a law......


T


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> haha it looks to me like you are loosin your cool and how has he insulted me? just because i dont tan the hide and make tools out of deer bones thats an insult? do you do that? and i can say yall all i want. theres nothin wrong with that. was that a supposed "insult" too?
> 
> no not all of yall are stupid but most are. and that is why yalls hunting sucks. because you got people who shoot everything. haha age and maturity doesnt automatically make you a better hunter. i wrestled in high school for 3 years and i beat kids that wrestled for 9. just because you have been in the game longer than i have doesnt mean you are better or know more than me. I have learned from some very reputable men in the bowhunting world. one being who shot broke the state record after not been shot for what was it 20-30 somethin years? and many other bow hunters that have been in the game a lot longer than you have HONEY. I'm not saying im a better hunter than you because like i said there are too many variables to honestly know. but i know i can outhunt most people on this forum and i really dont care what anyone thinks of that. haha when did i say im a qdm god? and whats wrong with being a conservationist? you should want to be one as well. but that would be the right thing to do and we both know you dont do that. what? peta?  i didnt know peta liked hunters........ good joke? you need to go back to highschool and study up on your comebacks.





atlninja82 said:


> you are absolutely ridiculous woman. since you are SUCH A GOOD HUNTER then why cant you shoot a mature deer with your bow? comon if you are a good hunter you should know exactly the patterns of these deer.




There's two things you don't question me about and one is my ability with a bow. I don't consider you a mature enough buck to tell you the other one. 

Go stalk your trophy bucks and leave those of us who enjoy the sport for what it is to grovel over your scraps.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

no answer on would you have shot that deer you consider mature, with a small rack?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> well im glad to know now that people judge other people by an internet forum screen name which i made when i was in 5th grade and just stuck with it because it was easy to remember  is that you in your avatar? you tryin to pull the duck commander look off or is everyone on these forums just old as dirt?



Son, the man in that avatar is more of a hunter than you or anyone on this board, or on some TeeVee show complete with sponsors and sugar teat guides could ever even DREAM to be. 

If you ever dream you are a better hunter, or an equal hunter, to him, you'd better take a ride to his grave and beg his forgiveness. 

T


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> well im glad to know now that people judge other people by an internet forum screen name which i made when i was in 5th grade and just stuck with it because it was easy to remember  is that you in your avatar? you tryin to pull the duck commander look off or is everyone on these forums just old as dirt?



atta boy sport that's tellin' him...........


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If this ever happens, huntin` will be gone for good. Open your eyes and look around at what that will do to huntin`. Especially how the non huntin` public will view this. Lord have mercy, has common sense been thrown out the window?  Tou "trophy hunters are not only our worst enemy, you are your own worst enemy too. I am gonna be blunt here. The statement I highlighted in red, is the absolute most STUPID statement I have ever read in my life, concernin` huntin`. I`m glad I won`t live long enough to see that day come. Some of you need to step into the real world and get out of your fantasy.



I'm not in a fantasy, I'm saying given the fact that the GA DNR has created antler restrictions, you think they won't expand these restrictions in the future? If you think it's a stupid statement, maybe you should drive to your local DNR office and take it up with them. I'm just working from facts here. 

On another note, you STILL have not answered the questions I asked you in that previous post that you quoted. Instead, you just cherry-picked one sentence that you could easily defend by calling it a stupid statement and that it would ruin "huntin'". Again I'm not trying to be a jerk, in fact, I haven't called anyone's statements the "absolute most STUPID statement I have ever read in my life concernin' huntin'". I guess I am one of the few around here who can have a conversation without having to resort to insults.

Let me clarify, QDM is not about trophy hunting, it's about managing a* deer herd* and it backs up its methods with science instead of tradition. QDM encourages ethical and safe hunting as well as stewardship of the land and ALL wildlife. For that reason, I think PETA would be more inclined to prefer QDM hunting practices over traditional "if it's brown it's down tactics". Additionally, programs like "Hunters for the Hungry" are also things that hunters more ammunition in defense against anti-hunters.

I'll end on this, we are still are hunters, like others have recently posted. So let's not lose sight of that, we might have different opinions on how to hunt but we are still hunters, so keep that in mind when bashing people on this message board.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

slip said:


> no answer on would you have shot that deer you consider mature, with a small rack?



Oh they call those "cull bucks". You know, the bucks you shoot so you don't zero for the season, but you HAVE  to shoot for the "betterment of the herd" 

T


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> haha well apparantly we know how to grow bigger bucks and atleast have the sense not to shoot everything.



But punctuation escapes you still.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I'm not in a fantasy, I'm saying given the fact that the GA DNR has created antler restrictions, you think they won't expand these restrictions in the future? If you think it's a stupid statement, maybe you should drive to your local DNR office and take it up with them. I'm just working from facts here.
> 
> On another note, you STILL have not answered the questions I asked you in that previous post that you quoted. Instead, you just cherry-picked one sentence that you could easily defend by calling it a stupid statement and that it would ruin "huntin'". Again I'm not trying to be a jerk, in fact, I haven't called anyone's statements the "absolute most STUPID statement I have ever read in my life concernin' huntin'". I guess I am one of the few around here who can have a conversation without having to resort to insults.
> 
> ...



The problem with your theory is GA DNR did not create antler restrictions. 


T


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> There's two things you don't question me about and one is my ability with a bow. I don't consider you a mature enough buck to tell you the other one.
> 
> Go stalk your trophy bucks and leave those of us who enjoy the sport for what it is to grovel over your scraps.



wow.....Ive been told off before.......and by ladies..im just glad I was not on the recieving end....but I think that is the best one Ive ever read or heard....you are a true, southern peach.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 21, 2009)

Jesus appeared to Peter while in a trance, saying "arise Peter, kill and eat". He never specified how many points.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

slip said:


> no answer on would you have shot that deer you consider mature, with a small rack?



I think that pic was posed to ATL, but I would have given him one more year, b/c I consider a shooter buck 4 1/2. That still is a mature deer, but he could gain 15-20 in. from 3 1/2 to 4 1/2. It still beats the heck out of shooting 1 1/2 year old deer though.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> haha wow i cant believe im having to explain this. yes, you said, "IF were all so wrong and have such a horrible mentality, feel free to turn in your GA license and hunt only in Wisconsin" Well apparently I do think the majority of people who hunt here in Ga do have a horrible mentality about conservation. That's what i said in the first place. so your "if" swung the direction i was speaking of which you were saying i should hunt only in Wisconsin which is a totally ignorant statement.
> 
> I just cant seem to understand your reasoning on this one. I know people hunt for different reasons. regardless of if you are a "meat hunter" or a "trophy hunter" immature deer should simply not be taken. People argue that they have no time to hunt so they are gonna shoot the first thing thats brown and has legs. well if no body had this mentality of if its brown its down , then we would all have plenty of mature deer to take. its called conservation and yall dont get it.
> 
> and you said , "this is my first year bow only against the deer and i can promise you one thing, i dont care i he has bambi stamped on his behind, if hes within range, hes goin down". so I dont agree with what you are planning on doing and that is shooting the first thing thats walks out in front of you. thats just not the right way to do hunt in my book. take a mature deer. of course its gonna take a while to take one with your bow and yes it can get frustrating! but thats why I bow hunt. for a challenge and if you dont like it then why do you bow hunt? and you said all of yall have been there done that and to give you a break. i've never been there and never will. my 2 cents



You're not just telling everyone your opinion you seem to be trying to make others think like you in a pretty harsh way. 

We should be sticking together as hunters big and small and meat or horn hunters. Even small bucks are legal. You shouldn't care as long as they're doing what's right by the law. 

You don't have to keep trying to cram all your points and how you do its in this thread. It's about showing all the not so active hunters that we dot care how big or small it is. It's a harvest that will be eaten and used to the extent that it should be.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> The problem with your theory is GA DNR did not create antler restrictions.
> 
> 
> T



Doesn't matter, they "adopted" them, it is insignificant whether they created them or adopted them, my theory still works. You still have managed to dodge the questions I asked you....


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Wow, two youngsters in here trying to change the world one INTERNET FORUM at a time...Good luck with that kids...play nice.



Hey, I just stated my opinion and then got bombarded about how I am ruining the sport of hunting. Gotta defend myself


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> Doesn't matter, they "adopted" them, it is insignificant whether they created them or adopted them, my theory still works. You still have managed to dodge the questions I asked you....



What did I miss?

T


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

slip said:


> no answer on would you have shot that deer you consider mature, with a small rack?



sorry i didnt even see that. yes i would. if it were an 8 year old deer with an ok or smaller rack that is more of a trophy to me than 5 year old with a monster rack.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> And now we learn he is a YANKEE to boot.
> 
> 50% or so of the deer population is removed every year from the state.  They grow back.
> 
> ...



NOthing wrong with YANKEE'S!!!  I am a Yankee through and through even though the State Highway Patrol officer told me a few weeks ago i had to get a GEorgia Drivers License.   Anyway, just because this guy is a complete child, does not mean every Yankee you meet is going to be.  After all, it is an internet forum


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 21, 2009)

Although I could care less about shooting small/young bucks I agree that it is the next man's legal right to kill them!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> well im glad to know now that people judge other people by an internet forum screen name which i made when i was in 5th grade and just stuck with it because it was easy to remember  is that you in your avatar? you tryin to pull the duck commander look off or is everyone on these forums just old as dirt?



So you made up your screen name last year???


----------



## MisterClean (Oct 21, 2009)

Shooting little bucks - how can it be so detestable when they are so digestable?

Would you mind passing that gravy?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

*...*

Wow!  All I know is that old age and treachery have overcame youth and "skill" (perceived or real) everytime...

I am just a dumb Southerner though so what could I know?


----------



## Alaska (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I don't consider you a mature enough buck to tell you the other one.
> 
> This old buck says Please do!! ha ha


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> So you made up your screen name last year???



no i didnt. i made it up in 5th grade. it was my screen name on aim instant messenger and all of my forums and gamer tags. you name it, my name was atlninja82.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> Hey, I just stated my opinion and then got bombarded about how I am ruining the sport of hunting. Gotta defend myself



I just think you should kill more button heads....it soothes the soul.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> NOthing wrong with YANKEE'S!!!  I am a Yankee through and through even though the State Highway Patrol officer told me a few weeks ago i had to get a GEorgia Drivers License.   Anyway, just because this guy is a complete child, does not mean every Yankee you meet is going to be.  After all, it is an internet forum



And how long have you been in Georgia?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Throwback said:


> And now we learn he is a YANKEE to boot.



You sound surprised.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I think that pic was posed to ATL, but I would have given him one more year, b/c I consider a shooter buck 4 1/2. That still is a mature deer, but he could gain 15-20 in. from 3 1/2 to 4 1/2. It still beats the heck out of shooting 1 1/2 year old deer though.



i shot that deer last year on a WMA, honestly, i don't and didn't care if it had antlers at all, it walked UNDER my stand out to 20 yard where i shot it, so yes ATL i do know about not being smelt or seen, because that day i wasn't.

it turns out that deer was bedded no more then 20 yard in the thick crap behind me, how did i not wake him up walking in? how did he not hear me while being right under me? how did he not see me before i shot? how did he not smell me while being down wind before i shot? by being a good hunter.

i know he could have gained some in the antler area, but being 175 on the hoof, he was big enough for my freezer. and big enough to be my first buck, and big enough to be on my wall as i type this.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> There's two things you don't question me about and one is my ability with a bow. I don't consider you a mature enough buck to tell you the other one.
> 
> Go stalk your trophy bucks and leave those of us who enjoy the sport for what it is to grovel over your scraps.



well did i say you couldnt shoot a bow? no i said you cant hunt


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 21, 2009)

This looks fun...

Conservation is not taking more than you can eat, Conservation is about keeping numbers, not trophys to hunt. Big bucks will produce offspring as easy as a little one, If you shoot a big one, or a little one, your reducing the heard by the same number.. How many guys are shooting with meat in the freezer from last yr?  Or giving it away to someone who will throw it out for ya, so you can restock with a trophy on your wall.. A young buck plants his fertile seed, all your doing by not shooting him, is letting "Him" get bigger, his gene pool is still the same...


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

Slip not to start an argument but just because there are big deer does not in no way shape or form mean they are easy to kill as you stated.......take a trip to the midwest and get you some.........they are big for a reason. each year that you pass a small buck he gets smarter.......not easier........


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> no i didnt. i made it up in 5th grade. it was my screen name on aim instant messenger and all of my forums and gamer tags. you name it, my name was atlninja82.



Sorry Sir Ninja, i just assumed since you made up your screen name in 5th grade, and your acting like someone that resembles that age bracket, that you made it up last year.  Sorry my mistake.  

Sorry to get   Back to the subject matter at hand.  I shoot big bucks and small bucks alike.  Anyone wanting to see, they can come over and see for yourself...especially you snort wheeze, you live about 5 minutes away...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> NOthing wrong with YANKEE'S!!!  I am a Yankee through and through even though the State Highway Patrol officer told me a few weeks ago i had to get a GEorgia Drivers License.   Anyway, just because this guy is a complete child, does not mean every Yankee you meet is going to be.  After all, it is an internet forum



exceptions to every rule.......we know that down here too................


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I think that pic was posed to ATL, but I would have given him one more year, b/c I consider a shooter buck 4 1/2. That still is a mature deer, but he could gain 15-20 in. from 3 1/2 to 4 1/2. It still beats the heck out of shooting 1 1/2 year old deer though.



yea well it was my first bow kill and my first buck. i thought it was nice for a first buck. i can assure you my next buck will not be smaller than that.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

*...*

Hey superfly ninja wackabigdeer...I will give you this much...you have the Midas touch for getting thread replies...

Ain't been no one here that awe inspiring since Linwood in the Political Forum...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Sorry Sir Ninja, i just assumed since you made up your screen name in 5th grade, and your acting like someone that resembles that age bracket, that you made it up last year.  Sorry my mistake.
> 
> Sorry to get   Back to the subject matter at hand.  I shoot big bucks and small bucks alike.  Anyone wanting to see, they can come over and see for yourself...especially you snort wheeze, you live about 5 minutes away...



swooosh....right over his head.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> slip not to start an argument but just because there are big deer does not in no way shape or form mean they are easy to kill as you stated.......take a trip to the midwest and get you some.........they are big for a reason. Each year that you pass a small buck he gets smarter.......not easier........



amen brother


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> no i didnt. i made it up in 5th grade. it was my screen name on aim instant messenger and all of my forums and gamer tags. you name it, my name was atlninja82.



OK, so you've had that name for almost a year now. Aren't you ninjas supposed to like pizza and live in a sewer or something? Maybe that's some other cartoon character.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

pfharris1965 said:


> Hey superfly ninja wackabigdeer...I will give you this much...you have the Midas touch for getting thread replies...
> 
> Ain't been no one here that awe inspiring since Linwood in the Political Forum...



you have forgotten the last small buck thread......with mr greenaway........the IM MAD thread............this poor kid dont realize we done been here done this and got a tshirt, free meal,and closed up shop


----------



## Alaska (Oct 21, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> This looks fun...
> 
> Conservation is about keeping numbers, not trophys to hunt. .



Finally someone knows "Conservation" is different than "management"


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank God I'm a country boy!! 


A word to some of the past generations-

I'm sorry for my generation's actions and ideas ahead of time. Be thankful y'all won't have to see it in reality. It's a shame it really is...

And no I'm not just talking about hunting and a few people on this forum.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

*...*



Branchminnow said:


> you have forgotten the last small buck thread......with mr greenaway........the IM MAD thread............this poor kid dont realize we done been here done this and got a tshirt, free meal,and closed up shop


 
Oh yeah...those too...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> well did i say you couldnt shoot a bow? no i said you cant hunt



Well I've only been able to go one time this season so far. You, on the other hand, state that you're in school and you still can't punctuate. What's your excuse?  



Branchminnow said:


> you have forgotten the last small buck thread......with mr greenaway........the IM MAD thread............this poor kid dont realize we done been here done this and got a tshirt, free meal,and closed up shop



Doncha know, that's how he kills them big trophy QUALITY CONSERVATIVE CONSERVATION bucks, he's all stealthy and ninja like that. Easier to neek up on em.  




 It's past that time. Feel free to discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> Slip not to start an argument but just because there are big deer does not in no way shape or form mean they are easy to kill as you stated.......take a trip to the midwest and get you some.........they are big for a reason. each year that you pass a small buck he gets smarter.......not easier........



im not saying big bucks are easy to kill, you and him are totally missing my point. thats fine, shoot what you want and so well i.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

*...*



XJfire75 said:


> Thank God I'm a country boy!!
> 
> 
> A word to some of the past generations-
> ...


 
Well, I think I understood what you meant but maybe not...if we are here replying, what makes us "past"?  Heck boy we run most of the hunting clubs and know most of the landowners around the state...

Your time will come grasshopper...in the meantime I will work hard for your sake and "trophy" to rid the woods of those pesky buttonheads and cull 6 and 8 pointers...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2009)

Alaska said:


> Finally someone knows "Conservation" is different than "management"



And someone that knows punctuation.     



Okay, seriously, I'm gone.


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 21, 2009)

i am not a brown its down. I run a QDMA club here and in IL. Your statement (cant figure out how to put your reply in here) stated it is easy to kill big bucks when you have more of them. I have a lot of them and they are by means easy to kill, not in GA and not in the midwest.....I was just clarifying for you just becasue you have them they are not easy........young deer are easy......especially young bucks they are like young men not much sense at all........the older the man gets the smarter.....o.k. bug go ahead i can prove you wrong on this one.....we learn to keep our mouth shut or we are not happy.......


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> And someone that knows punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, seriously, I'm gone.



Were not all writing books..


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> And someone that knows punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, seriously, I'm gone.



dont you old southern wimmin have bed times?
lets just hope it doesn't take any math to set your alarm clock, being southern you couldn't do it.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> i am not a brown its down. I run a QDMA club here and in IL. Your statement (cant figure out how to put your reply in here) stated it is easy to kill big bucks when you have more of them. I have a lot of them and they are by means easy to kill, not in GA and not in the midwest.....I was just clarifying for you just becasue you have them they are not easy........young deer are easy......especially young bucks they are like young men not much sense at all........the older the man gets the smarter.....o.k. bug go ahead i can prove you wrong on this one.....we learn to keep our mouth shut or we are not happy.......



im not saying they are easy, but im sayin it doesn't take a holier than thou person to kill one, like he seems to think he is. by he i mean ATL for anyone who is wondering.

by saying i can pull the trigger just the same as you, means you (being anyone) arent a better hunter then me. thats what i mean, i didn't mean it was literally as easy as just pulling the trigger.


to quote someone on their post, just click the quote button on the bottem right of the post.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> OK, so you've had that name for almost a year now. Aren't you ninjas supposed to like pizza and live in a sewer or something? Maybe that's some other cartoon character.


yea im in my sewer right now......


Alaska said:


> Finally someone knows "Conservation" is different than "management"


not trying to make a false assumption here but are you implying that i dont know the difference? 


slip said:


> dont you old southern wimmin have bed times?
> lets just hope it doesn't take any math to set your alarm clock, being southern you couldn't do it.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


>



 I thought we done put you to bed?


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2009)

pfharris1965 said:


> Well, I think I understood what you meant but maybe not...if we are here replying, what makes us "past"?  Heck boy we run most of the hunting clubs and know most of the landowners around the state...
> 
> Your time will come grasshopper...in the meantime I will work hard for your sake and "trophy" to rid the woods of those pesky buttonheads and cull 6 and 8 pointers...



Haha no I was referring to a generation or 2 before mine is all. Just wanted to let y'all know not every one of my generation are like the few portrayed in this thread. 

I learned from the last generations and I want to keep those "learnins" alive. 

Get me now man?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Haha no I was referring to a generation or 2 before mine is all. Just wanted to let y'all know not every one of my generation are like the few portrayed in this thread.
> 
> I learned from the last generations and I want to keep those "learnins" alive.
> 
> Get me now man?



Dont know if pf does but do.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2009)

ok folks im going to bed, i've got work in the morning.

i wish you all luck this year, i hope you kill what you have your eyes on, and/or i hope you fill your freezer and feed your family. be safe and have fun. that goes to everyone, even if your WRONG.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Haha no I was referring to a generation or 2 before mine is all. Just wanted to let y'all know not every one of my generation are like the few portrayed in this thread.
> 
> I learned from the last generations and I want to keep those "learnins" alive.
> 
> Get me now man?


 
Yep...  It is all good man...I misunderstood what you were saying it seems...come sit by our campfire anytime...I would also love for some of the "young 'uns" posting here to come sit by it too and chat for a while...with the 3 generations that hang out there...of course they could only have a shot of the 'shine or a beer ifn they showed their ID and proved that they were actually dry behind the ears and such...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Were not all writing books..



Thats good, cause not a lot know how to really write.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

slip said:


> im not saying they are easy, but im sayin it doesn't take a holier than thou person to kill one, like he seems to think he is. by he i mean ATL for anyone who is wondering.
> 
> by saying i can pull the trigger just the same as you, means you (being anyone) arent a better hunter then me. thats what i mean, i didn't mean it was literally as easy as just pulling the trigger.
> 
> ...



...... im really confused on what you are trying to say. When did I say I was a better hunter than you?

Ok all i have been trying to say on this thread is this: 

1.shooting young deer is not the right thing to do. especially a buck. give him a chance to pass on his genes.

2. i do know the difference between a conservationist and management. I do both

3.hunting a 4 year old deer(especially a buck) is a lot harder than hunting a yearling or a 2 year old deer.

4. You cant judge a hunter by how many deer he/she has taken. especially if one bow hunts, manages his/her land, and is a conservationist. 

5. i understand some of yall hunting wmas shoot everything because if you pass it up it will be shot by someone else. But its kinda like saying , "I know i shouldnt throw this cup out of the window, but everyone else does so why not"? that is why yall wma hunters rarely see deer and rarely shoot a mature animal.

6. Its time for bed and all i have to say is WOW. some of the people on this forum.......

good luck to everyone hunting this weekend. my weekend starts tomorrow


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

*...*



Branchminnow said:


> Dont know if pf does but do.


 
Yep...I do...just had to get a Q-Tip and clean out the ears and listen to what he was sayin'...


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> Dont know if pf does but do.



K good. Sometimes my southern boy mentality gets to me and i forget proper grammar haha....


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I thought we done put you to bed?



Oh yea thats right i forgot, you waiste away your life on the GON forum with almost 17,000 posts. haha get a life


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Welcome to my world, the world of primitive skills, where you do it yourself, or trade with other craftsmen, in echange. Where very little is wasted, and a good education is not wasted. Hang around and listen for a while, instead of talkin`, and you might learn something.



BINGO! He talks so much he digs deeper and deeper trying to make himself look like a mighty conservationist trophy hunter when he is just trying to make himself look better then those who shoot smaller deer. It's really funny watching him dig a little deeper in the well so to speak with each post when others call him on some of his replies.LOL.

 How many acres is that you are managing again Ninja?


----------



## bfghunter (Oct 21, 2009)

man i totally agree with you. mange your deer how you want it and let other people mange their deer how they want. you cant eat horns.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 21, 2009)

*...*



atlninja82 said:


> Oh yea thats right i forgot, you waiste away your life on the GON forum with almost 17,000 posts. haha get a life, and maybe a wife while your at it.


 
 Go easy on him G...no fire and brimstone okay...oh and get a life will ya?


----------



## G Duck (Oct 21, 2009)

Ithinkthisthreadwillbegoneinthemorning


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Oh yea thats right i forgot, you waiste away your life on the GON forum with almost 17,000 posts. haha get a life



uh oh...someone is gonna get a spankin real soon.  Just wait till someone else with Bold Lettering spots this.    No more Ninja's on Woodies!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 21, 2009)

wow is all I gotta sayabout this thread talk about beating something to death!! and I thought the war was also over between the north and south kills me how both groups are still fighting over it


----------



## G Duck (Oct 21, 2009)

Im sick and tired of this topic.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 21, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> not trying to make a false assumption here but are you implying that i dont know the difference?



Maybe, I am not sure.

Conservation means to protect from loss or being used up.
I believe that under those terms if DNR felt that we as hunters in GA were threatening that then there would be laws to protect all young deer and less liberal limits.

Management means to control, handling direction.This is what you do as voluntary practice to the deer population to improve the quality.Also used by DNR in that the second buck must be quality but also allowing hunters to take antler less and small bucks managing the herd.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice buck ATLNINJA82. 
Too bad many people here (meaning locally) would excoriate you for not waiting another year. It would have been better NEXT year. 







T


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 22, 2009)

slip said:


> i shot that deer last year on a WMA, honestly, i don't and didn't care if it had antlers at all, it walked UNDER my stand out to 20 yard where i shot it, so yes ATL i do know about not being smelt or seen, because that day i wasn't.
> 
> it turns out that deer was bedded no more then 20 yard in the thick crap behind me, how did i not wake him up walking in? how did he not hear me while being right under me? how did he not see me before i shot? how did he not smell me while being down wind before i shot? by being a good hunter.
> 
> i know he could have gained some in the antler area, but being 175 on the hoof, he was big enough for my freezer. and big enough to be my first buck, and big enough to be on my wall as i type this.



I hear that. I had a doe with a single fawn bed down and go to sleep for 45 mins in the stand on Sunday, fun stuff. At the same time, that wouldn't have happened if I hadn't been hunting the wind, I don't think anyone can disagree, that deer have the ability to smell you.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 22, 2009)

Throwback said:


> And there you go stereotyping ME.
> 
> See, I believe in this thing called freedom. I pass up more bucks than I kill. matter of fact, the only buck I have killed in years was a buttonhead I shot 2 years ago, and the only reason I shot that one was because my then 9 year old son BEGGED me to shoot it because we get to hunt only a few times a year due to my having 3 jobs and his school and extracurricular activities.
> 
> ...



I never said that a child should not be able to kill whatever they want for their first deer. Just because I disagree with the mentality of a meat hunter doesn't mean that I do not have respect for them. We are all hunters here and that is a dying breed as it is, so we should stick together. 

It took me four years to kill my first buck and nothing will ever replace that feeling, and it wasn't because it was a 10 pointer that scored so and so many inches. As stated before, I appreciate all aspects of hunting, I just choose to hunt a different way, doesn't make either of us wrong. I did acknowledge the fact that GA is now somewhat of a QDM state and the possibility that they would expand those regulations in the future. I do not look down or frown upon people who kill deer smaller than mine. If it makes them happy and makes them a hunter for life and in turn helps me and all of us preserve our passion, then I am on board. You learned and hunted with your father in a different generation and my dad did the same with me (he and the majority of the people I hunt with are baby boomers as well). I understand your desire for as much freedom as possible (I can share that in many regards), I believe that once you have killed your first or first few bucks, it enhances the hunting experience to hunt the more mature bucks and pass up on the smaller deer. I believe in harvesting does for meat as they taste better to me, and harvesting bigger bucks to eat and to grow as a hunter. That's my opinion.

To the people who posted the "diaper changing" comments and tried to discount my opinion as a 23 year old "kid", excuse me. I have been nothing but respectful of everyone else and have defended my position at the same time. So if you have problem with that, you can deal with it yourself. I don't have any false illusions that I know everything and the majority of ppl on here have been hunting longer than me, but that shouldn't prevent me from having my own opinion. I also have an open mind, and understand where these guys are coming from.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think he would get any flak locally for his first buck T, even from the strictest QDM people. That is a heck of a 3 or 4 yr. old ten pointer (unless I'm missing a kicker somewhere), and to be his first buck makes it even more special.


----------



## snortn'wheeze (Oct 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> this is pure solid gold right here...



Is it possible to develop carpal tunnel syndrome in one night? I figured I do the doctors a favor and find out!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> this is pure solid gold right here...


----------



## BrotherBadger (Oct 22, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> NOthing wrong with YANKEE'S!!!  I am a Yankee through and through even though the State Highway Patrol officer told me a few weeks ago i had to get a GEorgia Drivers License.   Anyway, just because this guy is a complete child, does not mean every Yankee you meet is going to be.  After all, it is an internet forum



x2.

However, when i say I'm  a Yankee, the family gets mad.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2009)

These big deer vs little deer threads never come with appropriate attachments.


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 22, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I don't think he would get any flak locally for his first buck T, even from the strictest QDM people. That is a heck of a 3 or 4 yr. old ten pointer (unless I'm missing a kicker somewhere), and to be his first buck makes it even more special.



it is a great buck but it doesn't make up for his attitude


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> this is pure solid gold right here...



yep


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 22, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> I kill what I want if its legal and love every bite



Me too,us Coweta boys know how to do it.We even kill a Trophy every once in a while.Now where did I put my button head call?


----------



## olchevy (Oct 22, 2009)

head shot said:


> Alright.... I'm getting tired of these threads too, so here it goes. I'm going to do my best to explain this to both sides. This is how I see it:
> 
> What I have seen in here so far are three "main" categories of hunters: (1) Trophy buck hunters. (2) Meat hunters. (3) Shoot Anything Hunters
> 
> ...



I would be a number 2)meat hunter.
however i let a lot walk, just the other day i let a 17'' 8p, and a 20-22'' 10 point walk, both would have been easy shots. now when the 14 point thats on my neghbors trail cam comes by ill take him, just because i dont have a deer on the wall yet. but i hunt for food 3-4 deer a year to hold my family over till next year.... a trophy is just a plus.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Oh yea thats right i forgot, you waiste away your life on the GON forum with almost 17,000 posts. haha get a life



No I just love to laugh ..................


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 22, 2009)

pfharris1965 said:


> Go easy on him G...no fire and brimstone okay...oh and get a life will ya?



wanna help me grill...er....I mean burn some quail?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> this is pure solid gold right here...



yessir, one of the all time classic threads right here.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 22, 2009)

*...*



Branchminnow said:


> wanna help me grill...er....I mean burn some quail?


 
Hey man...you cannot be held accountable for them burnt birds...you were busy wasting your life away and laughing with folks from the Woody's Taxidermy Forum... 

And yes...I would be glad to grill with ya anytime...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2009)

snortn'wheeze said:


> I don't think he would get any flak locally for his first buck T, even from the strictest QDM people. That is a heck of a 3 or 4 yr. old ten pointer (unless I'm missing a kicker somewhere), and to be his first buck makes it even more special.



YOu must not have any LBBC members there. 
T


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna start having to ask the deer how old they are before I fling an arrow at them.


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 22, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> Me too,us Coweta boys know how to do it.We even kill a Trophy every once in a while.Now where did I put my button head call?



X2 haha


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 22, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Protest by killing a buttonhead.
> 
> post pics.
> 
> T



Here you go, the little one is mine and BOY was he tender!!!


----------



## MsFit (Oct 22, 2009)

bonecollector123 said:


> I believe the trophy is in the eye of the person who shoots it any deer at any size can be a trophy



I completely agree!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2009)

jsullivan03 said:


> I guess I'm gonna start having to ask the deer how old they are before I fling an arrow at them.



Personally, I wait until they are dead to ask. You can get hurt by a wounded animal if you get too close. 

Since I hunt in a trophy managed county, I just might kill me a forkhorn spike this weekend. I'll have the perfect defense in court when the GW rings me up. "He needed killin' your honor." 

The GW will probably take my side. He knows all the deer in the county on a first name basis and which ones need killin'. I'll pick one he has a personal grudge against. There ain't nuthin like high fivin' the GW after an illegal kill! 

Might post pics too and brag about it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure is a mighty purty day. Reckon it might rain?


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alaska said:


> Maybe, I am not sure.
> 
> Conservation means to protect from loss or being used up.
> I believe that under those terms if DNR felt that we as hunters in GA were threatening that then there would be laws to protect all young deer and less liberal limits.
> ...



Right. I dont necessarily disagree with you but i will say this about the conseration issue. The DNR dont even have manditory check in's so how do they really know how many deer we are taking a year? and not taking young deer is a part of conservation and management depending on the way you look at it. I look at it as both ways. that is why I consider myself as a conservationist whether im fishing or hunting, I watch what deer and fish i harvest. I always take a mature fish or deer. in my opinion if we all did this, Georgia's hunting and fishing would be a lot better. 

and the DNR doesnt do a very good job of improving the quality either. a 1-2 year old deer can have 8 points. does that help the quality of bucks? no, not in my opinion.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure is a mighty purty day. Reckon it might rain?



might rain cougars and nubbin bucks!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread reminds me of this clip from the movie "slingblade"

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDKBJxRh_UU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDKBJxRh_UU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



T


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Nice buck ATLNINJA82.
> Too bad many people here (meaning locally) would excoriate you for not waiting another year. It would have been better NEXT year.
> 
> 
> ...



I know it would have. But it was my first buck and first deer with a bow. i have passed up many young bucks. what was wrong with taking a 3-4 year old deer as my first buck? i can assure you i wont take one smaller than this on the land im hunting


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Will-dawg said:


> it is a great buck but it doesn't make up for his attitude



please show me where i have an attitude towards you? The only people I had an attitude with are people who attacked me for simply having my own opinion. If I attacked you for having your own opinion wouldnt you get a little defensive? Its one thing to question my opinion, but another to attack me for it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Right. I dont necessarily disagree with you but i will say this about the conseration issue. The DNR dont even have manditory check in's so how do they really know how many deer we are taking a year? and not taking young deer is a part of conservation and management depending on the way you look at it. I look at it as both ways. that is why I consider myself as a conservationist whether im fishing or hunting, I watch what deer and fish i harvest. I always take a mature fish or deer. in my opinion if we all did this, Georgia's hunting and fishing would be a lot better.
> 
> and the DNR doesnt do a very good job of improving the quality either. a 1-2 year old deer can have 8 points. does that help the quality of bucks? no, not in my opinion.





You might not know this, but there is some mighty fine huntin` and fishin` in Georgia, right now. If it got any better, I just might not could stand it. Why are you worried so much about whether the DNR is doin` their job or not? And what are your credentials for bein` a conservationist? Do you have schoolin` on this. Are you qualified to tell trained wildlife biologists how to do their job? At 19 years of age, what gives you the right to question their judgment? I`m purty sure they no more about the wildlife of this state than you do. 

I await your answers...


----------



## oldman 45 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea and I let a probable 330 walk the other day


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

Still waitin`...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Right. I dont necessarily disagree with you but i will say this about the conseration issue. The DNR dont even have manditory check in's so how do they really know how many deer we are taking a year?



Call John Bowers at 770-918-6404. John is the Senior Wildlife Biologist for the Wildlife Resources Division. John has forgotten more about whitetail deer in the last 6 months than most people have learned about them in a lifetime.

I know John. He is a great guy and a top shelf Wildlife Biologist who takes his work with whitetail deer seriously. If you are courteous and non-combative and actually interested in learning something rather than displaying to John how little you know about whitetail deer, John will be more than happy to go into great detail and share with you all the data and studies conducted by him and the other wildlife biologists at WRD. They really do know a great deal about what they are talking about. In fact, they know more about whitetail deer than everbody on this message board combined.

Sorry John. I had to do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

Elfiii, he`s gonna git you for that!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Elfiii, he`s gonna git you for that!



Ain't skurred!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

elfiii said:


> Ain't skurred!





   What you gonna shoot this weekend?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> What you gonna shoot this weekend?



Waitin' for the GW to call and tell me which forkhorn needs killin'! Hope its' a tender one.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2009)

after reading some of atlninja82's responses in this thread reminds me that "children should be seen not heard"


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 22, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> might rain cougars and nubbin bucks!



Or prehaps it might rain cats and dogs,and somebody will step in a poodle?


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 22, 2009)

bigbrannew said:


> Here you go, the little one is mine and BOY was he tender!!!
> 
> View attachment 401141


great deer shoot, envy your freezer.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 22, 2009)

It's called _deer_ hunting for a reason...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure is a mighty purty day. Reckon it might rain?



It's clouding up and turning cold here.

Predicting as much as 5" tomorrow.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks i trust you that it will stop cause it has gone to far in the past. I have not posted my 5year old granddaughter cause it was a doe.








Nicodemus said:


> Heck fire, everybody would be banned within 3 days, if we could even sucker some fool into moderatin` it!
> 
> I personally don`t care what anybody shoots, and nobody will ever hear me complain about not seein` "trophy" bucks. You won`t hear me complain about not seein` enough deer either.  What we won`t put up with though, is this. Somebody posts a deer, be it a fawn, doe, small buck, big buck, whatever, and some holier-than-thou come in and criticize them for shootin` it. That is gonna stop. If a person can`t say something nice about another persons deer, then they need not say anything. It has come to the point where folks don`t even want to post their kills because of this.
> 
> That`s all I have to say about this subject.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 22, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> Thanks i trust you that it will stop cause it has gone to far in the past. I have not posted my 5year old granddaughter cause it was a doe.


Post that lil' girl up!!!  I'd LOVE to see it!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Right. I dont necessarily disagree with you but i will say this about the conseration issue. The DNR dont even have manditory check in's so how do they really know how many deer we are taking a year? and not taking young deer is a part of conservation and management depending on the way you look at it. I look at it as both ways. that is why I consider myself as a conservationist whether im fishing or hunting, I watch what deer and fish i harvest. I always take a mature fish or deer. in my opinion if we all did this, Georgia's hunting and fishing would be a lot better.
> 
> and the DNR doesnt do a very good job of improving the quality either. a 1-2 year old deer can have 8 points. does that help the quality of bucks? no, not in my opinion.




Spinning off in another direction, DNR  does what the legislature tells it to do.  And what the legislature tells it to do is what the hunters/voters tells it to do ---and every survey ever taken says that hunters want more deer rather than quality deer.  

How many counties have implemented trophy limits in the last 5 years?

Out of 159 counties in the state, in how many is there a trophy limit?  

I'd like to see an age profile on the people who are so adamant about "trophy hunting" (or see how long they have been in Georgia).  I started hunting in the deer heartland of Georgia in the mid-60's and of course there wasn't any internet then.  The season was something like 4 weeks long, and I went to one of the first doe day hunts on PNWR.  

I remember hearing campfire comments "I haven't seen a deer in two years, and if I don't see on by next year, I'm going to give it up."

Point being that there was a time in recent memory where there were few deer in Georgia and those were far between.  Any one of that generation is amused that we have reached the point where we can pick and choose our deer.

That said, I don't buy into the "if it's a trophy to the shooter, it's a trophy."  No, it's a deer.  As far as I'm concerned, that statement only buys into the argument that only trophies are worthy game.  You would never hear a similar statement about fish.  Most of them are just "fish", and every now and again you get lucky and get a true trophy.  I'm convinced that television and written press have put so much emphasis on "trophy hunting/fishing/berry picking" that we have lost sight of the fact that the overwhelming mass of us are doing this as recreation.  Even if we don't take a deer, we should have had a successful recreational event, if we take A deer so much the better, and if that deer turns out to be a true trophy, then even more better.

The constant focus on "trophy" hunting, along with the statement " that every deer is a trophy", detracts from the totality of the overall experience.  This is not to say that the individual cannot choose trophy hunting as a personal vocation, but to require that every hunter personally consider every deer a trophy sets a bar for the hunter that has more potential to diminish his experience for no good purpose.  

I don't shoot small bucks, because I am reasonably certain that I can take a couple of does.  On the other hand, if it was near the end of the season, and the freezer were low, I'd have no problem taking a smallish buck (within our club rules).  I wouldn't consider it as a personal trophy, I would consider it as the successful conclusion to a good hunt.  That's where I wish we could shift the emphasis to "trophy" hunting, where objectively or personal, to emphasis on having a good hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> Thanks i trust you that it will stop cause it has gone to far in the past. I have not posted my 5year old granddaughter cause it was a doe.





Post up her kill, Sir. There will be no unkind comments. If there are, they won`t be there long. 

And congratulations to her!


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Post up her kill, Sir. There will be no unkind comments. If there are, they won`t be there long.
> 
> And congratulations to her!



X2 let's see that kill, congrats to the little girl


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 22, 2009)

elfiii said:


> C
> 
> Sorry John. I had to do it.



no he aint


----------



## bonafide (Oct 22, 2009)

Preach on brothah!!  I agree!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But yet, you were going to allow your brother to take out a deer that you, yourself, consider below standards to the population. Oh wait, no, you were considering culling this buck because of a possible genetic defect that more than likely turns out is a broken G3? So exactly what are your thoughts on this buck you've got pictures of? If that G3 were intact, would you take him out or let him walk, honestly? Careful, remember, he's sub-par by your standards but you're willing to let your brother (I'm assuming little brother) harvest him.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=428207
> 
> ...



Trust me Tbug, you are not the idiot in this thread.......


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Trust me Tbug, you are not the idiot in this thread.......



Thank ya darlin. 

I didn't think so.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Thank ya darlin.
> 
> I didn't think so.



Miss Turtlebug, I LOVE your new avatar!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 22, 2009)

dear lord...will some one shoot this thread, it is old enough


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2009)

Turtlebug your new avatar has me...

Good one!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2009)

Dutch said:


> Turtlebug your new avatar has me...
> 
> Good one!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 22, 2009)

Dutch said:


> Turtlebug your new avatar has me...
> 
> Good one!




instant classic....


----------



## .300remSAUM (Oct 22, 2009)

Question: I've heard that if you want to "trophy manage" you should kill only the biggest most senior bucks,is this true?


----------



## short stop (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Right. I dont necessarily disagree with you but i will say this about the conseration issue. The DNR dont even have manditory check in's so how do they really know how many deer we are taking a year? and not taking young deer is a part of conservation and management depending on the way you look at it. I look at it as both ways. that is why I consider myself as a conservationist whether im fishing or hunting, I watch what deer and fish i harvest. I always take a mature fish or deer. in my opinion if we all did this, Georgia's hunting and fishing would be a lot better.
> 
> and the DNR doesnt do a very good job of improving the quality either. a 1-2 year old deer can have 8 points. does that help the quality of bucks? no, not in my opinion.



 Those are bold words  coming from someone  who has  harvested   1 buck in there lifetime ...1 

 Sorta  like  a  young man  who   just gets  his drivers lic     telling   a  NASCAR   or  F1   driver  whats   wrong with   the cars ,  tracks , and  govering body  ....... yet  his  head is  inflated  merely  becuase he  just obtained   a lic .    

  The  state  Ga   has  QDMA  reg  several counties -- Hancock , Dooly   etc ...   Also  theres a law that states  your #2  buck   or 1 of the  2  total harvest must be  4 pts   on 1 side ..   Its  improved the heard  of bucks  folks pass deer   plain and simple   .   Obviosly you  werent around  hunting   15 - 20  -30 yrs  ago  when   folks  were  droppin  anything  that  had  so much of  a  glimme of   white bone    stickin above the  hairlines ...  Things are very very diff today ... You dont even have a clue   ..it shows   with some of your statements 

 You killed a good  deer   fella ,   your no expert ,   you have along , long   ways  to go  to be  calling your self  a consevationist ... by  comparison     My wife  killed a  8 pt   with a 19  '' spread     with her car ...Does that make  her a conservationist ????? .   If you dont intend  on taking  deer smaller than   the one you shot   --even if its  in Ga   ...  your buck  killing    will be  short lived .  
  Theres alot of factors   that  will come into play   down the road for you ..  When  you have  4 or 5 mouths  to feed  sitting at a table  in front of you    , will you tell em you  didnt shoot the  buck because he was only  124  Py ?  
 Theres  alot more to  deer hunting  than  1 Buck  and  a set of Horns   ..   Ponder on your thoughts   before you look  foolish in the eyes  of those    who  have been in you shoes ...    Put that in your pipe  and smoke it .....


----------



## chucksandybyron (Oct 22, 2009)

Way too many folks out there creating stupid rules and judging others for shooting deer that are too small. How are you supposed to get a kid hooked on hunting if you dont let them enjoy the simple things of hunting. The way I look at it is that a hunter will get to a point in hunting where they may want to wait on a large buck. But I have to tell you I have grilled, Boiled and cooked them every way known to man, Horns are not good to eat !!!!!


----------



## fathersam (Oct 22, 2009)

i kill deer for meat period no trophies for me and i will kill any deer big or small which is legal to shoot. Any body has a problem call         1800 back off.  or just live with it


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah if some aint good enough hunters to kill the big boys then dont make fun, let them shoot the babies. big papa aint gonna walk out there where bambi walks!


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 22, 2009)

i mean if a kid wants to shoot deer let them learn to love it, then they hopefully will realize they need to leave some for the next generation to hunt!


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You might not know this, but there is some mighty fine huntin` and fishin` in Georgia, right now. If it got any better, I just might not could stand it. Why are you worried so much about whether the DNR is doin` their job or not? And what are your credentials for bein` a conservationist? Do you have schoolin` on this. Are you qualified to tell trained wildlife biologists how to do their job? At 19 years of age, what gives you the right to question their judgment? I`m purty sure they no more about the wildlife of this state than you do.
> 
> I await your answers...



The hunting here sucks on WMA's because people kill everything that walks. And im not worried about the DNR doing their job. Im not hunting a WMA. 19 years of age or not, there are plenty of 30,40, and 50 year olds that feel the same way that I do. 


short stop said:


> Those are bold words  coming from someone  who has  harvested   1 buck in there lifetime ...1
> 
> Sorta  like  a  young man  who   just gets  his drivers lic     telling   a  NASCAR   or  F1   driver  whats   wrong with   the cars ,  tracks , and  govering body  ....... yet  his  head is  inflated  merely  becuase he  just obtained   a lic .
> 
> ...



haha here we go again with people attacking me, and the mods wonder why i get defensive. I'm not calling myself an expert. Please show me where i said I was an expert or even implied it. And if I have 4 or 5 mouths to feed I wouldnt have to be hunting to feed them or else I wouldnt have had 3 kids in the first place. its called responsibility. If i have that many kids I will make sure I am financially stable first. But if it came down to it of course I would shoot any deer that walked out in front of me if I had a family to feed. what kinda question is that? but that is not the case with most of the people that just shoot anything. and just because I have shot one buck what does that mean? it means I have passed up many young bucks because first off, my dad would be mad at me for shooting a young deer and 2nd I wouldnt let myself. ITS MY OPINION. PUT THAT IN YOUR PIIPE AND SMOKE IT.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> Its simple, you shoot everything that walks, you hardly got anything walkin anymore. Its a simple equation and i know yall southern boys and girls aint the best at math or very smart to say the least and it shows. thats why yall shoot everything because you 80 percent of this forum  claims to have to hunt for a living basically.



Didn't you claim to be a conservationist who doesn't use every part of the deer you kill? Do you even comprehend the stupidity of it? And now you gon go n say that southern boys n girls aint so smart? Truth of the matter is your level of intelligence has shown itself quite nicely. You can go on calling yourself whatever you like and you can pass judgement on others all you like. BUT know this, IF you do not stand up for the rights of others there will be no one to stand for your rights when the time comes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

I beg to differ, there, my conservationist friend. There is some excellent huntin, and fishin`, on our WMAs. The problem with most folks is that they want to do it the easy way. You have to really hunt, when you hunt WMAs.  And how would you know this anyway? You hunt private land, do you not? 

If you would like to debate, let`s dance...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

And hurry up, time might be short...


----------



## bcleveland (Oct 22, 2009)

strike up the band  op2:


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> Miss Turtlebug, I LOVE your new avatar!!!!!!





Dutch said:


> Turtlebug your new avatar has me...
> 
> Good one!





elfiii said:


>





modern_yeoman said:


> instant classic....




Thank you and I'm sorry it's an infant. I wanted a new avatar so badly, I didn't want to have to waste time looking for an adult ninja so I just grabbed the first one that came along.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 22, 2009)

skoonce said:


> .
> Torn ligaments, 1st surgery ended in a bad infection that resulted in 4 more surgeries. 5 total to date with 2 more pending.  Ended up having my wrist removed and plates put in so no wrist.  I was able to spend time in a tree thanks to some really good friends.



glad you got some good friends like that , hope ya heal up soon .....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2009)

ATLNINJA82, 

BOY, you have a lot to learn about life. 

The first is to not use the same screen name on every board you are on/photobucket/youtube, etc. 

HINT HINT. 

T


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 22, 2009)

HUNTERBOB said:


> You just think you are the only one that hunts it ...I thought that too until I decided to hunt one day during the week and some slob was sitting in my stand



so you shot him ..........


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Thank you and I'm sorry it's an infant. I wanted a new avatar so badly, I didn't want to have to waste time looking for an adult ninja so I just grabbed the first one that came along.



That avatar is so perfect I thought you had it custom made for this thread. Absolutely spot on!

And where would you find an adult ninja anyway?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

Throwback said:


> ATLNINJA82,
> 
> BOY, you have a lot to learn about life.
> 
> ...




So we're all about conservation and being a good citizen, picking up trash from the lakes and streams but because we're good like that, it's okay to disobey the law and break the noise ordinances. 

Hmmm.............


----------



## short stop (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> The hunting here sucks on WMA's because people kill everything that walks. And im not worried about the DNR doing their job. Im not hunting a WMA. 19 years of age or not, there are plenty of 30,40, and 50 year olds that feel the same way that I do.



     19  yrs  of age  and   how many   deer hunts  have you been on  on WMAS  in Ga ?  Seeing how   you have all this  experince  and knowledge   as a  self  titled consevartionst  and seem to know alot about these  wmas  ?  I just have to ask  ?   Since you say they / hunting them  ''sucks'' 
 Curosity  is killing the cat ? 

   Because it  very  obvious you've never been on a trophy  Quota  hunt  with antler restrictions on a  WMA  ,  Maybe you are  unaware of this  fact   but    there  a bunch of them in Ga .. 
  Sorta blows  your  they  kill anything that walks  statement outa the water ..
   I tell my  15 yo  son this  alot ''  gets  some facts  before you  jump inthe deep end    with the big fish   son ''.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> The hunting here sucks on WMA's because people kill everything that walks. And im not worried about the DNR doing their job. Im not hunting a WMA. 19 years of age or not, there are plenty of 30,40, and 50 year olds that feel the same way that I do.
> 
> 
> haha here we go again with people attacking me, and the mods wonder why i get defensive. I'm not calling myself an expert. Please show me where i said I was an expert or even implied it. And if I have 4 or 5 mouths to feed I wouldnt have to be hunting to feed them or else I wouldnt have had 3 kids in the first place. its called responsibility. If i have that many kids I will make sure I am financially stable first. But if it came down to it of course I would shoot any deer that walked out in front of me if I had a family to feed. what kinda question is that? but that is not the case with most of the people that just shoot anything. and just because I have shot one buck what does that mean? it means I have passed up many young bucks because first off, my dad would be mad at me for shooting a young deer and 2nd I wouldnt let myself. ITS MY OPINION. PUT THAT IN YOUR PIIPE AND SMOKE IT.




Short Stop, were you attackin` this young man???


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Throwback said:


> ATLNINJA82,
> 
> BOY, you have a lot to learn about life.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> That avatar is so perfect I thought you had it custom made for this thread. Absolutely spot on!
> 
> And where would you find an adult ninja anyway?




I'm from South Georgia, I cannot answer this. We take all the baby ninjas and don't give them a chance to grow.


----------



## ray97303 (Oct 22, 2009)

smackdown51 said:


> i mean if a kid wants to shoot deer let them learn to love it, then they hopefully will realize they need to leave some for the next generation to hunt!



I second That!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

smackdown51 said:


> i mean if a kid wants to shoot deer let them learn to love it, then they hopefully will realize they need to leave some for the next generation to hunt!



There is no need to worry about that. Since man has been on this continent, there has always been enough for the next generation to enjoy. There will be plenty.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'm from South Georgia, I cannot answer this. We take all the baby ninjas and don't give them a chance to grow.



Sounds like y'all have ninja management down to a fine art down there.

BTW, it's taking every bit of will power I have not to steal your avatar.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> There is no need to worry about that. Since man has been on this continent, there has always been enough for the next generation to enjoy. There will be plenty.



Yep. If not, the folks who really do know how to manage our deer would lower the limit dramatically.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> Sounds like y'all have ninja management down to a fine art down there.
> 
> BTW, it's taking every bit of will power I have not to steal your avatar.



I think I have just the one for you.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 22, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> The hunting here sucks on WMA's because people kill everything that walks. And im not worried about the DNR doing their job. Im not hunting a WMA. 19 years of age or not, there are plenty of 30,40, and 50 year olds that feel the same way that I do.
> 
> 
> haha here we go again with people attacking me, and the mods wonder why i get defensive. I'm not calling myself an expert. Please show me where i said I was an expert or even implied it. And if I have 4 or 5 mouths to feed I wouldnt have to be hunting to feed them or else I wouldnt have had 3 kids in the first place. its called responsibility. If i have that many kids I will make sure I am financially stable first. But if it came down to it of course I would shoot any deer that walked out in front of me if I had a family to feed. what kinda question is that? but that is not the case with most of the people that just shoot anything. and just because I have shot one buck what does that mean? it means I have passed up many young bucks because first off, my dad would be mad at me for shooting a young deer and 2nd I wouldnt let myself. ITS MY OPINION. PUT THAT IN YOUR PIIPE AND SMOKE IT.



plenty of good deer on ga wma s  ....


----------



## short stop (Oct 22, 2009)

anybody check out   youtube  ? 

 DD T1510's shaking the roof of an office building!!!

 LOL  

  Now if that  aint country   I dont know what is ...


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 22, 2009)

I love Big Lazer WMA.  My buddy or I have never failed to take deer from there.  Even after they made it QDM.  We find the sign and kind of tag team 1 buck.  Doesnt matter who takes it,   we share in the success.  We've taken some good deer from there over the years.  I was interviewed by GON several years ago for a 14pt I took from Big Lazer.  I would say theres some good huntin' on GA wma's.  Just got to go get'em.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

short stop said:


> anybody check out   youtube  ?
> 
> DD T1510's shaking the roof of an office building!!!
> 
> ...




That ain't nothing.... Must be some awesome conservationists in these two places as well.   


www.realraptalk.com



forum.bodybuilding.com


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I think I have just the one for you.



That's awful kind of you and I do appreciate it but I believe I'll let that little ninja walk. Or toddle. Or crawl. Or do whatever it is that little ninjas do.

I'll just be content with falling out of my chair laughing every time I see your avatar. Darlin', you rock!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'm from South Georgia, I cannot answer this. We take all the baby ninjas and don't give them a chance to grow.



Tbug, you are the champ....the avatar is perfect, it don't need to be an adult ninja... I'm from south jawga too, just not as far as you. Baby ninjas didn't make it too far there neither. Between you, Shortstop, and a couple of others, I guess the guppy jumped into a pool of phiranas without realizing it...
Oh, by the way, we have a real ninja among us, I just watched Shortstop, karate chop a gnat right out of midair with his bare hands....I bow at his skill I had to chastise him tho, I went to field dess the gnat, and his set hadn't dropped yet, so I berated him for killing a gnat that wasn't mature yet....


----------



## 027181 (Oct 22, 2009)

skoonce said:


> My first bowkill was a 26lb doe from Berry College. So nervous,I missed the first shot.  2nd shot was in the back of the head.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ha there talkin about meat huntin, thats not worth the work gutted and deboned.....i know from experience
> ...


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 22, 2009)

Man this is my most successful thread yet!  op2:


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Tbug, you are the champ....the avatar is perfect, it don't need to be an adult ninja... I'm from south jawga too, just not as far as you. Baby ninjas didn't make it too far there neither. Between you, Shortstop, and a couple of others, I guess the guppy jumped into a pool of phiranas without realizing it...
> Oh, by the way, we have a real ninja among us, I just watched Shortstop, karate chop a gnat right out of midair with his bare hands....I bow at his skill I had to chastise him tho, I went to field dess the gnat, and his set hadn't dropped yet, so I berated him for killing a gnat that wasn't mature yet....



You just ain't right.    But that's why I love ya.  

Lemme ask you something, ya know, I'm no bow expert or anything, so I totally trust your opinion, but if you were pulling 73 pounds on a nice new.. say, a Hoyt, exactly what grain arrow and broadhead would you be shooting out of it? 

I mean, I shoot a 360 grain arrow with an 85 grain G5 out of my Prestige pulling 45# and I'm getting a nice 270.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 22, 2009)

all it takes is a little encouragement.............


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You just ain't right.    But that's why I love ya.
> 
> Lemme ask you something, ya know, I'm no bow expert or anything, so I totally trust your opinion, but if you were pulling 73 pounds on a nice new.. say, a Hoyt, exactly what grain arrow and broadhead would you be shooting out of it?
> 
> I mean, I shoot a 360 grain arrow with an 85 grain G5 out of my Prestige pulling 45# and I'm getting a nice 270.


Well, is that 360 total, or 360 +bhead??? I think your Prestige is thumping along nicely!! A new Hoyt, 73lbs.......prob about 400 grs or so would be a good hunting set up. Of course, my X Force, is pumping 308 at 60lbs and a 350gr arrow, so your's aint too far behind!!! Please post a picture when you stick the one with Disney stamped on his butt!!!


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 22, 2009)

ha there talkin about meat huntin, thats not worth the work gutted and deboned.....i know from experience 



Best I can remember it was nice and tender.  Didnt waste a bit of meat.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy late Bday ATL/Eric.

It was the 13th right?

Also, like your choice of forums...

SO youre a wrestler are ya....wow. No wonder youre havin so much fun figthing with the guys on this forum. Its what ye do.

BTW, are you from the "hood"? or do you just post those videos on myspace for the ladies?


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 23, 2009)

"Once you've wrestled, everything else in life is easy."-Dan Gable


"Even if you are born with a silver spoon stickin out of your backside, you have to wrestle life every day, especially a young pup trying to run with the big dogs"-Unknown, but credible


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 23, 2009)

wow... nice myspace page...

he dont take crap from no one...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 23, 2009)

snookdoctor said:


> "Once you've wrestled, everything else in life is easy."-Dan Gable
> 
> 
> "Even if you are born with a silver spoon stickin out of your backside, you have to wrestle life every day, especially a young pup trying to run with the big dogs"-Unknown, but credible



I can't imagine wrestling or running either one would be all that much fun with the whole silver spoon thing going on.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the good, positive words.


----------



## skeeter123 (Oct 23, 2009)

bigbrannew said:


> Here you go, the little one is mine and BOY was he tender!!!
> 
> View attachment 401141



Good Job!!! Looks like you had a h*ll of a hunting trip that morning or evening which ever it was.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2009)

snookdoctor said:


> "Once you've wrestled, everything else in life is easy."-Dan Gable
> 
> 
> "Even if you are born with a silver spoon stickin out of your backside, you have to wrestle life every day, especially a young pup trying to run with the big dogs"-Unknown, but credible



pfffffft!

"Show me a man who will jump out of an airplane, and I'll show you a man who'll fight." 

General James "Jumping Jim" M. Gavin



I have ridden the skies in great machines, hooked up and jumped with the best of men.

I have fought long and hard, and when I felt I had no energy left,
I have been fired by the fear that if I stopped fighting, my comrades would die.

And when I was in danger, enemy all around, I heard the thunder from my left and my right, as my life was defended.

I have never been alone. 
I live, jump, fight and battle to victory with the greatest assemblage of men on earth.

Gentlemen, to the BROTHERHOOD of the AIRBORNE.

To the AIRBORNE !


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82,


Is Katie still available??  She is HAWT!!!!!


Also, trespassing at an office building is still trespassing...

And i think i found out why your so defensive....

 Eric's Blurbs
About me:
i am very competitive and am a perfectionist when it comes to things that mean a lot to me(like wrestling) i take major pride in everything i do. I don't take Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- from anyone. i have a bad/short temper.Wrestling is my life. i really had no choice though. its the best sport in my opinion and the toughest. but anyways i wrestle and will be playing football for my high school south high and in my spare time I'm working out or running to get in shape. i like meteorology. I love to lift weights.

Lay off the juice...


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> I'm not calling myself an expert. Please show me where i said I was an expert or even implied it.



Here ya go:



atlninja82 said:


> Its simple, you shoot everything that walks, you hardly got anything walkin anymore. *Its a simple equation and i know yall southern boys and girls aint the best at math or very smart to say the least and it shows.* thats why yall shoot everything because you 80 percent of this forum  claims to have to hunt for a living basically.






> And if I have 4 or 5 mouths to feed I wouldnt have to be hunting to feed them or else I wouldnt have had 3 kids in the first place. its called responsibility. If i have that many kids I will make sure I am financially stable first.



And what do you know?  Never hit a tough spot in your life?  Sometimes, just sometimes, bad things mess up your perfect life and you have to do what you have to do within the law.  And hunting to feed your family _is_ being responsible.  It sure ain't asking Uncle Sam to take care of your kids.  




> But if it came down to it of course I would shoot any deer that walked out in front of me if I had a family to feed. what kinda question is that? but that is not the case with most of the people that just shoot anything. and just because I have shot one buck what does that mean? it means I have passed up many young bucks because first off, my dad would be mad at me for shooting a young deer and 2nd I wouldnt let myself. ITS MY OPINION. PUT THAT IN YOUR PIIPE AND SMOKE IT.



And, based on your opinion, you've implied that everyone who does otherwise is wrong, immature, and stupid.  Yeah, I can't imagine why you're catching flack.  It's not because we don't trophy hunt, but in your first post on this subject, you called those of us of a different hunting philosophy "immature" and have continued to imply stuff about us.  Yeah, that's where the cracks on your age and lack of production come from.

I did time defending this nation.  I've got a wife and a kid.  I pay my bills and help my community.  I've been doing it for years.  And yet, a kid who hasn't even really lived half of life yet is calling me immature and stupid, and then acts like he's done nothing?  Sorry kid, but that's just not going to fly with us grown ups.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2009)

Dang this youngin is being taken to the woodshed! 

Its like he kicked a fireant mound and now they is a swarming him.

As my grandpap would say... "Lawd, he's just as full of wind as a corn-eating horse"


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 23, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Well, is that 360 total, or 360 +bhead??? I think your Prestige is thumping along nicely!! A new Hoyt, 73lbs.......prob about 400 grs or so would be a good hunting set up. Of course, my X Force, is pumping 308 at 60lbs and a 350gr arrow, so your's aint too far behind!!! Please post a picture when you stick the one with Disney stamped on his butt!!!



Thanks D  Reason I was asking was a local guy, trying to get maximum speed was drawing 70# and the guys at the shop kept telling him he needed to be shooting something heavier than 350 grains. Well sure enough, his practice at the indoor range was cut short when, upon release, that carbon arrow shattered into a gazillion pieces and the rest of his night was spent picking carbon out of his arms, face and neck.  I just figured a perfect person would realize the risk of shooting an underspined arrow. 


Ya know, truth be told, atlninja82 probably is a good kid, just a little mouthy. He wrestles, fishes, practices conservation, has a cute girlfriend, seems to just be a typical teenager. I think there might be an underlying reason for the wrestling and hot shot tude, but it's usually the kids who get picked on the most, usually for being a know-it-all, that go a little overboard trying to prove themselves. 

Kiddo, my biggest problem with you is that you're not from Georia but yet you wanna come to Georgia singing your own praises and telling us how wrong we are. Hunters have been doing things this way for way longer than your parents have been around and you still scored a nice buck. It's kind of like the Snowbirds that have invaded my town and then all they wanna do is gripe about our way of life. I'll welcome anyone with open arms til you start insulting my heritage and intelligence, but after that, you've burt your bridge and worn out your welcome. If you don't like it, I75 runs both ways, feel free to move on to greener pastures. :smash


When you've got the experience and attitude of the folks around here, then you will be taken seriously. I've been here almost 4 years and been in the outdoors my entire life but yet I'm still amazed on a daily basis, the new things I learn on this forum. You will not find a bigger group of folks willing to help a person out without question.

We are a family here. You can chooses to agree to disagree and get along and move on or you can go down in flames and become a good laugh when we're bored.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 23, 2009)

Throwback said:


> ATLNINJA82,
> 
> BOY, you have a lot to learn about life.
> 
> ...



Dang....Now he done locked down his photobucket account.....and he had some nice pictures on there.... 


AtlNinja, are you still at South Forsyth?


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2009)

Where did he go........................

Where did Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Go.........


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 23, 2009)

ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm just curious, how many deer does a "meat hunter" need? If your limit is eight does and two bucks, is that not enough?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 23, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> atlninja82,
> 
> Lay off the juice...



Funny, that's what all the grown-ups on the body building site told him too.


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 23, 2009)

Guess he should have read the other thread.
BYE


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.






Atlninja82, if you don`t mind, listen to a little advice. If you had come in here with an open mind, a little sincerety, and left that chip on your shoulder at the door, the greetins` you received would have been considerably different. That, along with your attitude, is what got you the reception that you have. Everybody is different to a certain extent, and nobody is gonna take your opinions seriously, if you throw them full force on them. 

These very folks that are blastin` you now, would also give you the shirt off their back, buy your supper at the cafe, pull you out of the ditch, and might even invite you on a hunt, if your heart was in the right place. They might still, if you`ll climb down off that high horse, and act like you should. I can tell you truthful, you will not impress one person here, with words now. Actions speak louder anyway. If you will walk around for a while with your hat in your hand, they will still accept you. If not, you ain`t gonna be happy here. 

We ain`t hard folks to get along with, and you still have a chance to become friends with everybody here. You, are the one who has to make that decision.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.



And with that attitude, enjoy your youthful success, because it won't last.  That, I can promise you.  I've seen far to many like you, who think the problem is that you have an opinion and don't get the fact that you keep saying stuff that shows you think your way is the only way.  You say that shooting small deer is immature as a hunter?  Darn near every post you've put up shows you as an immature human being who has no clue about a blasted thing.  If you're immature as a person, why should we listen to  you about what a mature hunter is?

Oh yeah, we won't.  After all, we're all immature, stupid, non-math calculating redneck losers who really should look up to a 19 year old who's greatest claim to fame is one deer and car stereos...an some illegal activity associated with the screen name he says he uses all over the place.  

I hope some day you grow up.  I don't care what you kill, but hopefully you'll realize that 99 times out of 100, it's not so much what you say, but how you say it.  Perhaps if you let comments walk half as much as you claim you let small deer walk, you might not have gotten the flack you got here.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 23, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Protest by killing a buttonhead.
> 
> post pics.
> 
> T



I've always been progressive....Got this one last week T-Back.







Just doin my part

Bruz


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 23, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> And with that attitude, enjoy your youthful success, because it won't last.  That, I can promise you.  I've seen far to many like you, who think the problem is that you have an opinion and don't get the fact that you keep saying stuff that shows you think your way is the only way.  You say that shooting small deer is immature as a hunter?  Darn near every post you've put up shows you as an immature human being who has no clue about a blasted thing.  If you're immature as a person, why should we listen to  you about what a mature hunter is?
> 
> Oh yeah, we won't.  After all, we're all immature, stupid, non-math calculating redneck losers who really should look up to a 19 year old who's greatest claim to fame is one deer and car stereos...an some illegal activity associated with the screen name he says he uses all over the place.
> 
> ...




AMEN BROTHER


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 23, 2009)

Bruz said:


> I've always been progressive....Got this one last week T-Back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooo lord, now that's so good eatin. be carful you might make the ninja and his father mad


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it.




Was just wondering since I live in the South Forsyth area.   Good luck to ya at Kennesaw and the rest of the season.


And really, not trying to bash you...I was always a take no crap from anybody kind of guy with a short fuse when I was your age....

Now????  My fuse is only short if someone messes with my family....You grow up and mature and come to the conclusion that you just need to relax (life really is much more enjoyable that way), be yourself and let other folks be themself, since the only person you have any control over is yourself. 

Same with how folks hunt....You can't control what they shoot so no need to worry about it as long as it is legal.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Atlninja82, if you don`t mind, listen to a little advice. If you had come in here with an open mind, a little sincerety, and left that chip on your shoulder at the door, the greetins` you received would have been considerably different. That, along with your attitude, is what got you the reception that you have. Everybody is different to a certain extent, and nobody is gonna take your opinions seriously, if you throw them full force on them.
> 
> These very folks that are blastin` you now, would also give you the shirt off their back, buy your supper at the cafe, pull you out of the ditch, and might even invite you on a hunt, if your heart was in the right place. They might still, if you`ll climb down off that high horse, and act like you should. I can tell you truthful, you will not impress one person here, with words now. Actions speak louder anyway. If you will walk around for a while with your hat in your hand, they will still accept you. If not, you ain`t gonna be happy here.
> 
> We ain`t hard folks to get along with, and you still have a chance to become friends with everybody here. You, are the one who has to make that decision.



Great post Nic. Sound advice.

Bruz


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 23, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> it's not so much what you say, but how you say it.





Sound words right there


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2009)

He will grow up and find as an adult...he has no friends because of his know-it-all attitude and better than thou ora......


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Atlninja82, if you don`t mind, listen to a little advice. If you had come in here with an open mind, a little sincerety, and left that chip on your shoulder at the door, the greetins` you received would have been considerably different. That, along with your attitude, is what got you the reception that you have. Everybody is different to a certain extent, and nobody is gonna take your opinions seriously, if you throw them full force on them.
> 
> These very folks that are blastin` you now, would also give you the shirt off their back, buy your supper at the cafe, pull you out of the ditch, and might even invite you on a hunt, if your heart was in the right place. They might still, if you`ll climb down off that high horse, and act like you should. I can tell you truthful, you will not impress one person here, with words now. Actions speak louder anyway. If you will walk around for a while with your hat in your hand, they will still accept you. If not, you ain`t gonna be happy here.
> 
> We ain`t hard folks to get along with, and you still have a chance to become friends with everybody here. You, are the one who has to make that decision.



That's what we adults call "Wisdom" ninja. Uncle Nic is trying to help you out here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2009)

i just wanna say iv real alot of post from nicodemus and he seems to be one of the most down to earth people from what i can tell i have alot of respect for him.  

   and for ninja congrats on the deer it is real nice .        something you need to know is alot of folks dont have the means nore the opportunity to go the college.  but that does not mean they are not smart intellegent etc..  some of the smartest most wise people i know only have a 6th or 7th grade education but life has given them wisdom and knowledge that a book can not teach you.  im only 26 years old and i can tell you that in 7 years you will cahnge ALOT and i honestly think you are prolly a good guy just be more selective on what you say and im sure you can meet some great people on here


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.



boy do you have a lot to learn...

better listen to Mr. Nic, and lose that chip...


----------



## Barehunter (Oct 23, 2009)

A bunch of my buddies and I used to have a wall plaque trophy with a plastic spotted bambi on it that we called the "Poke'm Young Award".  Whoever killed the smallest deer for the year got to keep it til next season.  A very coveted award although none of us ever shot a spotted fawn. 

Amazes me that people that would love to eat a 3 lb cottontail would think that a 40 lb button head was too small!  If the limit was one or two in the state then yes it might be foolish to fill your tag with a small deer but otherwise.....fire up the grill!

I'm not sure how to phrase this but truly believe that the antler craze has changed hunting dramatically during my 40+ years in the woods and not for the better. If I want big horns, I'll go to Kansas or Illinois or Saskatchewan.  Here in GA I'm gonna just try to have a good time and keep the freezer full.  

I guess I'm just not a good hunter but hunting bow only it is difficult for me to take the 7 or so deer I need to feed my family and others that depend on me each year.  If I pass up every small buck, all the yearlings and fawns and bucks that "will be a shooter next year"  somebody is gonna go hungry!

Just be sure that whatever your philosophy that you are hunting legal, ethical and that you are having a good time!
My motto:  "Be a trophy hunter 'til something else comes along"!


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 23, 2009)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i just wanna say iv real alot of post from nicodemus and he seems to be one of the most down to earth people from what i can tell i have alot of respect for him.
> 
> and for ninja congrats on the deer it is real nice .        something you need to know is alot of folks dont have the means nore the opportunity to go the college.  but that does not mean they are not smart intellegent etc..  some of the smartest most wise people i know only have a 6th or 7th grade education but life has given them wisdom and knowledge that a book can not teach you.  im only 26 years old and i can tell you that in 7 years you will cahnge ALOT and i honestly think you are prolly a good guy just be more selective on what you say and im sure you can meet some great people on here





well said


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to not even be able to spell Dear huntterr, and now I are one! I have never killed a Buck with more points than I can count on my fangers, so the math I learned works.I am texting this message thru a strang and can right now.
 "My hair's turning white, my neck's always been red and my collar's still blue".
We didn't learn much when young, but did learn the 3 r's:
Respect God and what he has given us.
Respect your elders (hint,hint)
Respect each other.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Atlninja82, if you don`t mind, listen to a little advice. If you had come in here with an open mind, a little sincerety, and left that chip on your shoulder at the door, the greetins` you received would have been considerably different. That, along with your attitude, is what got you the reception that you have. Everybody is different to a certain extent, and nobody is gonna take your opinions seriously, if you throw them full force on them.
> 
> These very folks that are blastin` you now, would also give you the shirt off their back, buy your supper at the cafe, pull you out of the ditch, and might even invite you on a hunt, if your heart was in the right place. They might still, if you`ll climb down off that high horse, and act like you should. I can tell you truthful, you will not impress one person here, with words now. Actions speak louder anyway. If you will walk around for a while with your hat in your hand, they will still accept you. If not, you ain`t gonna be happy here.
> 
> We ain`t hard folks to get along with, and you still have a chance to become friends with everybody here. You, are the one who has to make that decision.


YEP.......


elfiii said:


> That's what we adults call "Wisdom" ninja. Uncle Nic is trying to help you out here.


YEP......


Smokepoler said:


> I used to not even be able to spell Dear huntterr, and now I are one! I have never killed a Buck with more points than I can count on my fangers, so the math I learned works.I am texting this message thru a strang and can right now.
> "My hair's turning white, my neck's always been red and my collar's still blue".
> We didn't learn much when young, but did learn the 3 r's:
> Respect God and what he has given us.
> ...



And......YEP.
You got a long way to go kiddo.......good luck.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok here is what you have said here on this thread 



atlninja82 said:


> I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right.





atlninja82 said:


> I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.



And here is what you said a few days ago on another thread. Seems to me to be very conflicting.



atlninja82 said:


> congrats!!! i remember my first deer. it was about 35 pounds! haha



I cant speak of your 35 pound deer because I  didn't see it but my (high school diploma education) tells me that that would be either an immature deer or a very very very sick deer.Guessing from your statements its the latter?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.




BOY (and I use the term heavily) you aint accomplished crap in life...I went and got a life lesson from the Benning School for Wayward Boys and continued on to a all expensed paid tour of some of the crappier places in the world...then came home and got a degree all the while managing to kill several nice deer as well in the process. 

Playing football in high school and wrestling or having a loud stereo don't amount to a hill of beans...why don't you sack up and take Uncle Sam up on a paid tour of Iraq or Afghanistan? Heck just step and serve and you will gain some much needed maturity as well as learning some very important life lessons.

Cause with the attitude you are displaying on here you are in for a long hard road in life...especially if you run into someone like me or some of the other fellows on here in person and mouth off like you have in this post. But I have the feeling that your one of those types that talk a big game but won't back it up when the time comes.

You'll probably just blow this off as well but I will tell you to
take Nic's advice in his last post seriously....I don't know him personally but from what I have read from his past postings on here you won't go wrong following it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 23, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> Funny, that's what all the grown-ups on the body building site told him too.




I don't laugh at much here, but that one has me ROFLMAO.

Put that one on the wall.


I usually don't shoot does until after the rut, but ol' (figuratively speaking) atlninja82 has done flung a craving on me, and so I'll think I'll just pot the first thing that walks by tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.




Dang, just got a chance to sit down and read this. News alert, folks here a much smarter than you give them credit for. I've been to college, have a very demanding and responsible job, as a matter of fact, I've probably run and resulted your inflated testosterone levels. 

If the folks here are so dumb, then maybe you should give up that $2.5 million dollar chunk of land that you're hunting because the very people you're insulting are the ones who gave you the sound advice on obtaining permission to hunt it. 

Talk about gratitude.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=382233&highlight=


----------



## nickel back (Oct 23, 2009)

darn ole car wreck right here............


----------



## nickel back (Oct 23, 2009)

wait......darn big ole car wreck right here....BIG....


----------



## short stop (Oct 23, 2009)

a 19 yo  car wreck .....

  ...  It too yrs  of  my college education  to  see that


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 23, 2009)

I've decided not to argue with the boy anymore.I would like to add a little advice along with Nic's.It is better to be thought an idiot,than to open your mouth,and remove all doubt.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.



Well you certainly fail at spelling, punctuation and basic grammar. 

And you'd be shocked at how many people on here you consider ignorant failures have graduate degrees and employ people like you. 

Some of us not only WENT to one of them college thingy's, we TEACH there. 

Oh, and just because you do something or things good ONE TIME in an area with a high probability of success (or assistance) , don't mean you have succeeded. 


Well.....Bye.... 







T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. *Im successful at everything I do* whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.


 
Not sentence structure and spelling.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2009)

*The seed bull is down!!*



Bruz said:


> I've always been progressive....Got this one last week T-Back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! 



T


----------



## gin house (Oct 23, 2009)

my first deer was a spike, i remeber it as much as my biggest 9 point, i was about 12. as i got older and killed more spikes and does i wanted a big buck but it wouldnt happen.  then i realized i probably wasnt gonna kill a big buck when i kill them as spikes and four points and shoot does and spook everything on my land. i personally now will take a doe but will not kill a small buck but in no way would i condem someone, especially a child for killing anything, they will remeber everything about that experience for the rest of their life.  everybody has to start but I would think that people would manage their resources for good bucks, just me, it's kind of like talking to a football team that just loves to plat football and doesnt cart about the superbowl.  whatever floats everybodys boat, just one thing doesnt sit right with when i hear somebody talking about meat in the freezer and all that, add up the cost of your licence, ammo, cammo, guns, knives, gas, food, and so-on, wouldnt you be cheaper to go buy a buggy full of steak???? is it really for meat?  i dont condem anybody, thats just the way i do it, never down anyone for killing a small buck for their first, they should be proud but later should try to advance their skill but if they want to kill the small they should realize the biggun probably aint gonna come.....


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Throwback said:


> YOU forgot to add that the "trophy" hunters were at one time meat or shoot anything hunters, but as they matured they grew into another stage of their sport. However, they believe EVERYONE should think as they do now, and cannot fathom why a 18 year old would want to shoot a 6 pointer, even though if they care to look in their own scrapbooks there are pictures of them holding something that size or smaller with a huge grin on their face.
> 
> in other words, they "forgot where they came from"
> 
> T


i agree.i always shoot what is legal.although over the last 2 years i have started hunting for bigger horns.but you can bet if i need deer it dont matter if its a button, spike ,or whatever if it is legal.brown its down.trophy hunters sometime you need to think outside the horn and just eat.i say keep it legal and hunt.oh you can see alot of my small bucks in post and i am proud of them all.made them biscut and gravy tastey.in fact here is the 1 took opening day


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 23, 2009)

gin house said:


> my first deer was a spike, i remeber it as much as my biggest 9 point, i was about 12. as i got older and killed more spikes and does i wanted a big buck but it wouldnt happen.  then i realized i probably wasnt gonna kill a big buck when i kill them as spikes and four points and shoot does and spook everything on my land. i personally now will take a doe but will not kill a small buck but in no way would i condem someone, especially a child for killing anything, they will remeber everything about that experience for the rest of their life.  everybody has to start but I would think that people would manage their resources for good bucks, just me, it's kind of like talking to a football team that just loves to plat football and doesnt cart about the superbowl.  whatever floats everybodys boat, just one thing doesnt sit right with when i hear somebody talking about meat in the freezer and all that, add up the cost of your licence, ammo, cammo, guns, knives, gas, food, and so-on, wouldnt you be cheaper to go buy a buggy full of steak???? is it really for meat?  i dont condem anybody, thats just the way i do it, never down anyone for killing a small buck for their first, they should be proud but later should try to advance their skill but if they want to kill the small they should realize the biggun probably aint gonna come.....


yep but grocery store meat has antibiodics, steroid,pesticides,cholesterol and god knows what else.which 1 would you rather eat.better yet from my point  of view which one would you rather feed your kids.health and long term i say deer is cheaper.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

short stop said:


> a 19 yo  car wreck .....
> 
> ...  It too yrs  of  my college education  to  see that



Lord I can't believe ya'll are even paying this kid any attention after his post up yonder. I kinda feel sorry for him, he just needs a good country spanking and a hug afterward. Probably an only child and spoiled bad by his folks. He acted pretty decent in another thread on this forum but sure fell of the deep end on here? That spankin' will get him back in line!

I don't reckon I ever paid much attention to the posts that belittled folks who killed small racked bucks. But it must really be a regular thing on here based on all the menacing threats by the mods to 'shut this type of thing down forever' on the forum. That's what we need on here I reckon, more deleted and disappearing posts. If we can't police ourselves this forum is going to end up being about pictures of butterflies and recipes for brownies?

I am passionate about certain things (killing only trophy bucks aint one of them) and as hard as I try not too, I sometimes just can't hold it all in when I read a post I feel is just plain ignorant. Most of these are probably just put on here to get someone's dander up and it often succeeds. Any adult member on this forum has surely gotten enough sense to know it is in extremely bad taste to belittle someone (especially a youngster) for legally taking a deer regardless of whether or not it is a trophy buck?

When I read the declining numbers of licenses purchased each year, and think about the prospects that we may face in the near future when our numbers are so low that we "no longer matter". Well I am compelled to encourage anyone I can, man, woman or child, to take a hunter safety course, get them a gun and get in the woods and get to shooting some does and small bucks. It ain't going to help the situation any to discourage someone to the point that they give up hunting all together.


----------



## gin house (Oct 23, 2009)

deerslayer2 said:


> yep but grocery store meat has antibiodics, steroid,pesticides,cholesterol and god knows what else.which 1 would you rather eat.better yet from my point  of view which one would you rather feed your kids.health and long term i say deer is cheaper.



deerslayer, are you serious???? do you or your family not eat meat from the grocery store? or eat fast food? come on now,  youre either super healthy or a hypacrit. which one? you have to sleep with your answer.  i agree with taking deer for food but im not gonna stockpile, its not at all cheaper, think about all i listed a minute ago as far as cost and then add $40 to process it, how is it cheaper? unless you wrap it in suran wrap and it last for 4 months then freezerburns.. im not trying to make your mind up, thats just my thought. people add it up and you'll come to the conclusion that you love hunting and killing deer, its not cheaper its more fun, im the same way. no offence to anyone, we aught to be happy we still have the freedom of hunting, one day we probably wont.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 23, 2009)

Watched a show today on Deer and Deer Hunting today that addressed this very issue.  You can go to deeranddeerhunting.com and click on tv programs and go to the very bottom and watch it. I couldnt help but think of this thread as I watched it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 23, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> Elfi wake up it is not a trophy managed state......if you allow a young buck....notice young buck never said spike or 8 pt but young bucks to get shot then they will not reach their full potential. I agree to let the new hunters especially kids shoot any deer as they will be happier than can be...Just saying UNLESS you need the meat to survive let the little bucks walk.... For all that start complaining about the economy and that is why you shoot those little bucks run on down to your local recruiting office...I here they are hiring. As far as joey and billy never said they would not come along(Trophy) but they dang sure wont come as many if joey shoots them little ones now will they


Check some regs in Texas Counties. 2 bucks 1 must have a spike and other must be 4 on 1 side. They are demanding you shoot a small 1 1/2 yr old deer out there.



Nicodemus said:


> For a diehard conservationist, you are almighty wasteful.


HE missed it Nic. You were speaking of his tongue and he didn't get it.


atlninja82 said:


> yea well it was my first bow kill and my first buck. i thought it was nice for a first buck. i can assure you my next buck will not be smaller than that.


We will remember that!


short stop said:


> Those are bold words  coming from someone  who has  harvested   1 buck in there lifetime ...1
> 
> Sorta  like  a  young man  who   just gets  his drivers lic     telling   a  NASCAR   or  F1   driver  whats   wrong with   the cars ,  tracks , and  govering body  ....... yet  his  head is  inflated  merely  becuase he  just obtained   a lic .
> 
> ...


Good Post Ryan!


Big Doe Down said:


> Man this is my most successful thread yet!  op2:


Congrats!


atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.


Dear Lord....


----------



## gin house (Oct 23, 2009)

deerslayer, i appologize for snapin in the post, i didnt mean for it to come out like that, i didnt intend to point you out, sorry man, everyone has their opinions, i also see where youre coming from, i appologize.  bedtime guys or i'll catch up on my sleepin in a sumitt in the morning.  night.


----------



## JebMT (Oct 23, 2009)

*Antlers*

Anybody have a good recipe for antler stew?


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 23, 2009)

alaska said:


> ok here is what you have said here on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooppppssss busted!!!! Lol


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 24, 2009)

JebMT said:


> Anybody have a good recipe for antler stew?



Ingredients

1 c. Semi-sweet choc. chips 
1/2 c. Butterscotch chips 

12 Maraschino cherries, halved 

Antlers

Directions

Melt chocolate and butterscotch pieces together in a medium saucepan over low heat, stirring occasionally. Remove the pan from heat. Stir in  antlers. Place antlers on a waxed paper-lined cookie sheet. Press a cherry half securely in the center of each. Repeat for remaining antlers . Chill antlers on the cookie sheet in the refrigerator for 1 to 2 hours or till chocolate is firm. Store the antlers in the refrigerator in a covered container up to 5 days. "


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 24, 2009)

Whew... 

I had to read through this thread twice... 

If I had not stopped smoking, I'd need to light up  

You hunt your way and I'll hunt mine. 

I just let a spike pass a few minutes ago, not because I did noy want to take him but because we have a rule... 

You shoot it, you mount it... 

I am leaving this club after this year, not because of this rule; I joined another club near my lake house. 

They have a 8 points & 13" spread rule too... 

So whatever is legal and permitted where you hunt, go for it! 

See you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## tas6691 (Oct 24, 2009)

gin house said:


> my first deer was a spike, i remeber it as much as my biggest 9 point, i was about 12. as i got older and killed more spikes and does i wanted a big buck but it wouldnt happen.  then i realized i probably wasnt gonna kill a big buck when i kill them as spikes and four points and shoot does and spook everything on my land. i personally now will take a doe but will not kill a small buck but in no way would i condem someone, especially a child for killing anything, they will remeber everything about that experience for the rest of their life.  everybody has to start but I would think that people would manage their resources for good bucks, just me, it's kind of like talking to a football team that just loves to plat football and doesnt cart about the superbowl.  whatever floats everybodys boat, just one thing doesnt sit right with when i hear somebody talking about meat in the freezer and all that, add up the cost of your licence, ammo, cammo, guns, knives, gas, food, and so-on, wouldnt you be cheaper to go buy a buggy full of steak???? is it really for meat?  i dont condem anybody, thats just the way i do it, never down anyone for killing a small buck for their first, they should be proud but later should try to advance their skill but if they want to kill the small they should realize the biggun probably aint gonna come.....



And some folks should realize that "trophy" hunting holds no thrill for them. For some the thrill is all the things that come with hunting, NOT just the "trophy" size of the kill. Anyone can go on a paid trophy hunt, but that has zero appeal to me. 

If that is what turns you on about hunting, then great. But dont belittle what others value in the experience. YOUR way aint the ONLY way.


----------



## gin house (Oct 24, 2009)

tas6691 said:


> And some folks should realize that "trophy" hunting holds no thrill for them. For some the thrill is all the things that come with hunting, NOT just the "trophy" size of the kill. Anyone can go on a paid trophy hunt, but that has zero appeal to me.
> 
> If that is what turns you on about hunting, then great. But dont belittle what others value in the experience. YOUR way aint the ONLY way.



not sure exactly what you're saying. i personally have never been on a paid trophy hunt, i can find them here.  i dont condem anybody for killing smalll deer.  i have no problem with anybody killing small bucks but i do have to say i doubt anybody that picks a weapon up doesnt want to kill a trophy buck.  per say you have a doe walk out and then a 140" buck walk out, which one would you kill?  everybody would take the buck.  if someone says they wouldnt then i question their integrity.  but i see that the temptaition of killing whatever walks up is too much for some, ive no problem with it, i just dont do it, i do like to put horns on the wall. people shouldnt condem people for killing small deer, i doesnt hurt them , also, people shouldnt condem the trophy hunter for wanting horns, i love hunting but killing spikes and four points takes away from future wall hangers, i get nothing out of it, actually feel kind of bad,  but for youngsters or begginers i pat them on the back, i was there one time and enjoyed every minute of it.  to me deerhunting is getting outdoors, scouting, finding that big buck and trying to outsmart him, rarely happens but its the challenge.   i am a trophy hunter but will take some does, not because its cheap meat but because it helps the quality of bucks, but i do love to eat deermeat.  everybody needs to do it their own way, i will not put off on others how they do it, i really dont care how anybody hunts, as long as theyre not on my place..lol...lol.


----------



## gin house (Oct 24, 2009)

NICODEMUS, i think your views are a lot like mine, i respect your opinions. you seem to have a good answer for anything.  do you see where im coming from here? am i a little messed up with what im saying?  let me know, im for hunting the way i like, to each their own.


----------



## tony32 (Oct 24, 2009)

i think trophy is what makes you happy and folks isnt that why we all hunt is to make ourself happy i for one dont hunt to  make others happy this is one thing i do for me and me only and no body elses opinion really matters to me


----------



## bluemac57 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you for putting this post on .My wife got her first buck a 4 point and wanted to know if she had done something wrong??? She told me she read posting from people that said that kind of crap about shooting young buck's SO THANK YOU


----------



## southerntaco98 (Oct 24, 2009)

If its brown its down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tas6691 (Oct 24, 2009)

gin house said:


> not sure exactly what you're saying. i personally have never been on a paid trophy hunt, i can find them here.  i dont condem anybody for killing smalll deer.  i have no problem with anybody killing small bucks but i do have to say i doubt anybody that picks a weapon up doesnt want to kill a trophy buck.  per say you have a doe walk out and then a 140" buck walk out, which one would you kill?  everybody would take the buck.  if someone says they wouldnt then i question their integrity.  but i see that the temptaition of killing whatever walks up is too much for some, ive no problem with it, i just dont do it, i do like to put horns on the wall. people shouldnt condem people for killing small deer, i doesnt hurt them , also, people shouldnt condem the trophy hunter for wanting horns, i love hunting but killing spikes and four points takes away from future wall hangers, i get nothing out of it, actually feel kind of bad,  but for youngsters or begginers i pat them on the back, i was there one time and enjoyed every minute of it.  to me deerhunting is getting outdoors, scouting, finding that big buck and trying to outsmart him, rarely happens but its the challenge.   i am a trophy hunter but will take some does, not because its cheap meat but because it helps the quality of bucks, but i do love to eat deermeat.  everybody needs to do it their own way, i will not put off on others how they do it, i really dont care how anybody hunts, as long as theyre not on my place..lol...lol.



I'm saying do what makes the hunt special for you and allow others to do the same. Not specifically YOU, as you seem to mostly do and act that way. I was using your comments as a reply point, not really aiming at you personally.
For all the horn or "trophy" hunters...great, manage your land as you see fit, but dont think your ways are any better than anyone elses. Deer have been populating and growing horns long before we placed value on the horns and deer will be doing it long after we are gone.

The over importance of horn size seems to have been brought about in recent times with the abundance of hunting shows. In my opinion, these shows have taught more bad technique and lazy habits than not. Sitting in an elevated, heated, treehouse with windows, overlooking a food plot isnt my idea of hunting. If its someone elses, then thats cool, I like what I like, but my ways aint gonna produce some monster antlered deer. But that aint why I hunt. I do what is enjoyable for me and I suggest others do the same, but good grief, dont preach to others that your way is the only way.(again Gin, not YOU specifically, just using your post as a reply point).

Adam


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 24, 2009)

Did y'all run JR ninja off?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2009)

270 guy said:


> Did y'all run JR ninja off?



He's still with us.  In spirit.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 25, 2009)

270 guy said:


> Did y'all run JR ninja off?



Can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow.................I can't believe this thing is still going

To each his own


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2009)

elfiii said:


> That's what we adults call "Wisdom" ninja. Uncle Nic is trying to help you out here.



Newbies.   Did you hear that splash?


----------



## buckshot1 (Oct 26, 2009)

big buck,small buck or doe a deer is a deer


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2009)

*I do not shoot small bucks......*

that is a personal choice. If I shoot a buck now it has to be bigger than the last one I shot. Now, I have not shot a trophy with my bow yet, although I have a pig I shot with my guns a few years ago 149 gross 193 1/8 net. I bowhunt exclusively now. However if someone enjoys smokin deer, I am certianly not going to get on his case about it. Unless it is on a piece of property that has rules agianst it. Go after what makes you happy. Good luck. Early in the seaon I do put a pretty good dent in the doe population though!


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 26, 2009)

gin house said:


> deerslayer, are you serious???? do you or your family not eat meat from the grocery store? or eat fast food? come on now,  youre either super healthy or a hypacrit. which one? you have to sleep with your answer.  i agree with taking deer for food but im not gonna stockpile, its not at all cheaper, think about all i listed a minute ago as far as cost and then add $40 to process it, how is it cheaper? unless you wrap it in suran wrap and it last for 4 months then freezerburns.. im not trying to make your mind up, thats just my thought. people add it up and you'll come to the conclusion that you love hunting and killing deer, its not cheaper its more fun, im the same way. no offence to anyone, we aught to be happy we still have the freedom of hunting, one day we probably wont.


never said i dont eat grocery store meat. you missed my point.i here time after time grocery meat is cheaper.i dont think the cost is factor.i think its what you prefer.i prefer deer alot better taste and alot healthier.so no that dont make me a hypacrit.maybe you should read my post again.its what you prefer.i put 4 to 5 in the freezer a year and eat it regardless of buck or doe.if that makes me a hypacrit than so be it.and i dont just hunt for meat.i hunt because i truely enjoy it.it makes all my other problems and thoughts goaway when im sitting in my stand.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Big Doe Down said:


> Ok so all these guys that post pictures of young bucks that you have taken i congratulate you on your success in the woods and am glad you now have meat in the freezer! But to all the guys that comment on the pictures of little bucks that are killed and scolding the hunter for killing it should be ashamed. Its their property and they can manage it the way they want to cant they? Or do you think you should tell them what to kill? its not like it messes up your deer heard if a hunter from across the state kills a young buck. I mean come on guys this is ridiculous. Hunters should be able to manage there woods how they want. Yall think yall can come in here and tell them that they are wrong for killing a young buck. That is absurd. So to all you hunters that are strictly meat hunters and kill young bucks i applaud you on your success in the woods and maybe someday these guys will get off your back!


Amen. I hunt public land where any buck is something to be proud of. It''s pretty tough hunting in Oconee Natl forest these days.Can't afford to pay a thousand bucks to lease. Alot of these men that make fun of small bucks are trying to makeup for something......


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 26, 2009)

gin house said:


> deerslayer, i appologize for snapin in the post, i didnt mean for it to come out like that, i didnt intend to point you out, sorry man, everyone has their opinions, i also see where youre coming from, i appologize.  bedtime guys or i'll catch up on my sleepin in a sumitt in the morning.  night.


no problem im a big boy.hey this is a discussion thread im enjoying it.


----------



## albridges (Oct 27, 2009)

We have harvested deer in the 160's, but we keep our deer out of GON mostly to keep people around us for poaching (as poaching is a problem already).For those meat hunters out there, you can say you just hunt for the meat and don't have enough time to wait around for the mature bucks, but if you post on this hunting board and love to talk about hunting, chances are you are more of a hunter than you are admitting and spend more time in the woods than you say. Secondly, if you are posting pictures of your deer, than maybe it isn't all about the meat after all.  I'm not trying to embarrass or anger anybody, just trying to maybe convert a hunter to QDM and discuss logically and politely with you about a different perspective that you might not have heard yet.[/QUOTE]

Your right you might have another prospective. But some people like to hunt I do I love it! I have not brought horns home in 4 years so if a good looking rack, be it a 100 class or a 160 class, comes my way I am going to take it and be proud of it. Its hunting and its a passion thats why tempers flare on here because we are passionate about it. Just don't be so quick to judge before you know the whole story.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I have a pig I shot with my guns a few years ago 149 gross 193 1/8 net.



That is the first time I have seen a buck grow in measurement.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 31, 2009)

270 guy said:


> Here you go JR just to refresh your memory a quote from your earlier post.
> 
> "killing an immature animal is not conserving anything in my opinion. I have never shot an immature deer and never will. Just because its legal dont make it right."
> 
> ...


Do you know why they had trophies to kill?? Because they shot all the little bucks and all that were left were the big ones and a few flat tops.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 31, 2009)

slip said:


> you "horn" hunters looking for a challenge, give up your high dollar lease for a while, and hunt the same public land i do, that would be a challenge, pulling a deer out of there the size you think it should be. just about any hunter that can pull a trigger or pull back the sting on a bow can go kill a big deer where theres a bunch of big deer, but if you want a challenge go try and kill a big deer where theres not so many of them.
> 
> maybe after a while of that you would think twice before giving someone crap for shooting a buck "you wouldn't."


If people hunting on public land would not pass up does so they can be a "he man hunter" and kill a buck any size to fill their freezer to keep their family from starving you would have a lot better chance of killing a "mountable buck."


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 31, 2009)

slip said:


> i have a simple question for you, im not asking to stir the pot, or pick a fight. just a question.
> 
> the deer below was aged by a DNR to be 3.5 years old, i suck at ageing deer so i'm not sure. but by your standards a 3.5 year old deer is matrue, so this being a mature deer, would you have shot?


saw an article the other day that addressed deer ageing the dnr can tell if a deer is 21/2 or younger but any older then they are just guessing. Would I have shot this deer? no I would not because I would not consider him a trophy i would let him go and let him grow or maybe he would be taken by someone who would be proud enough to mount.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 31, 2009)

Got my GON magazine today and there was a whiner whining because GON publised pictures and articles of small bucks. Idiots like that just make me sick. With them it's always about me, me, me. I say shoot what you want as long as it's legal and quit worrying about what everyone else is doing. Another out of state hunter was whining about licence fee going up and said he was not going to hunt in Georgia anymore. You know what I say??? GREAT!! I wish they would triple the price. If you don't like it go somewhere else. If you don't like it cause someone kills what you think is not a big enough deer, leave and go somewhere else. What's legal is legal and I'll take whatever is legal that I want.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Oct 31, 2009)

gin house said:


> deerslayer, are you serious???? do you or your family not eat meat from the grocery store? or eat fast food? come on now,  youre either super healthy or a hypacrit. which one? you have to sleep with your answer.  i agree with taking deer for food but im not gonna stockpile, its not at all cheaper, think about all i listed a minute ago as far as cost and then add $40 to process it, how is it cheaper? unless you wrap it in suran wrap and it last for 4 months then freezerburns.. im not trying to make your mind up, thats just my thought. people add it up and you'll come to the conclusion that you love hunting and killing deer, its not cheaper its more fun, im the same way. no offence to anyone, we aught to be happy we still have the freedom of hunting, one day we probably wont.



I agree with deerslayer on his threads. I prefer deer and wild game. A lot healthier. I can tell a great difference compared to grocery store meat. My family averaged below 50 dollars a year for the last 24 on grocery store meat. It isn't about saving money which you actually do cause u gonna hunt anyway regardless if u eat it or not-still gonna burn gas and buy hunting products. Process it yourself-easy. It is about enjoying an important by-product of something I am blessed to be able to do. BTW if someone's meat freezer burns in 4 months, they need to be more responsible in how they wrap their meat. You can enjoy your doctored-up meat by the buggy full if u wanna. Chicken for example, nowadays from an egg to full grown in 6 weeks. Anybody remember how long it took 20 years ago or even a short time ago. Wild game is not pumped full of mess. Look at the ratio of kid's sizes today skinny to large. 1 in 5 has completely flipped around. People ask me how can you live off just wild game and the land. EASY. how many main animal food groups at the grocer? cow, hog, chicken and fish. Deer replaces beef, wild hog is simply hog, and squirrel, rabbit, turkey, dove, quail, etc. sure supplements past what little chicken i buy. I catch my own fish- didn't come from a manure pond overseas somewhere. AND I DO STOCKPILE! Just like putting up vegetables. I want my venison to last till next season. 12 tags and WMA bonus hunts allow me to do this. And not in one place- all over the state. If I run out in the summer and have to supplement from the store, my energy and how I feel overall changes drastically.
The difference to me is like night and day. I'm also proud that I can live off the land as much as I do- one day we may not have the choice. Enjoy a healthy by-product of a way of life which that is what it is to me. To some folks it is just a sport or pasttime. I do work on the road but I try to eat at good restaurants which is still better than the low-end meat at some grocery stores. I have no choice when traveling but I do at home. Wild game and fish from flowing water, vegetables from a garden, jelly from a briar patch, etc. is what we enjoy there.


----------



## sumterhunter (Oct 31, 2009)

*GON letter to the editor*

I got my GON yesterday, and the first thing I read was Garry Fox's letter editor to the editor. Wow! I sent in one of my own, hope it gets published! There are places for people who think like Mr Fox...they are called trophy clubs!!! Pay your 2 or 3 thousand a year in dues, join a club with about 5000 acres, and have a great time hunting where nobody kills little bucks. As for me, I'll stay on my own little lease, shoot what makes me happy, and let everybody else do the same.

Hunting is fun, till some body gets jealous...then the whinin' starts!!!


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 31, 2009)

I say shoot what you want. I have shot big deer and small deer, and it depends on the moment for me. I just love being in the woods and get butterflies before every hunt.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2009)

southerndraw said:


> I say shoot what you want. I have shot big deer and small deer, and it depends on the moment for me. I just love being in the woods and get butterflies before every hunt.



Well said! Will this thread ever die? Its like Michael Myers- Happy Halloween!


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope so shakey, I'm glad we quit wastin it on that ninja-punk-kid. You just can't reach people like that.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 25, 2009)

broad cast that on the news.


----------



## FFTBANKS (Nov 25, 2009)

only people who can't kill big bucks  settle for the small ones  hunting is just not about always taking game kids and first time hunters should get a few under their belt. just mt .02


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2009)

FFTBANKS said:


> only people who can't kill big bucks  settle for the small ones  hunting is just not about always taking game kids and first time hunters should get a few under their belt. just mt .02



You said what?  

This thread has more lives than a Friday the 13th movie.  

Shoot what makes  ya happy. Button bucks taste better.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 25, 2009)

What do I shoot?

My screen name says it all.


----------



## REEFD (Nov 26, 2009)

I'VE had a trophy lease in alabama for 17 years and I don't shoot small bucks, but have several freinds with kids that have never shot a buck. These kids get top priorty on my place, and I allow them to shoot any buck, any size they want to , and I'm tickled for them. I do it every year with no regrets,most of em shoot small bucks which they cherrish just as much regardless of points, size etc. If I thought 1 or 2 small bucks would mess my trophy place up I would find somewhere else to hunt, I've been doin it for 17 years and its nothin to see 9 bucks in amornin hunt in Jan. Just my .02.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't think that most people have a problem with people shooting  "little" bucks. The problem is there are a lot or little buck shooters complaining because they can't ever see any big bucks all they ever kill are these little fellers. "As long as you cut pulp wood you won't ever have saw timber", Just don't be hanging your head when someone kills a nice buck whining about how they don't see any big ones. If they are satisfied with killing the little fellers then they can have at it.


----------



## arrowaddiction (Nov 26, 2009)

Was deer hunting not orignally about food not trophy.  Some are blessed to hunt for trophy while others are blessed to provide food from nature.  I killed a spike and my wife did too.  We do not have to worry about food some time now.  I am personally all about QDM but when I need to decide if i will let one walk or put food on the table.  This being said I have let several other spikes walk before that one.  When it comes to killing it is for food not the joy of killing an animal.  It is about the experience and enjoying Gods creation.


----------



## WSB (Nov 26, 2009)

This threads never gonna die. I could careless what anybody shoots anymore. Kill em all and then we wont have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 27, 2009)

urdaddyjeep said:


> hey as a friend of mine says Rage in the cage and doe or small buck down... its meat in the fridge.. if you are looking for the next record buck then maybe u huntin for the wrong reason.. I hunt for food.. what do you hunt for?



I hunt for bone...then when I get him down...that's backstraps in the fridge!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 27, 2009)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I don't think that most people have a problem with people shooting  "little" bucks. The problem is there are a lot or little buck shooters complaining because they can't ever see any big bucks all they ever kill are these little fellers. "As long as you cut pulp wood you won't ever have saw timber", Just don't be hanging your head when someone kills a nice buck whining about how they don't see any big ones. If they are satisfied with killing the little fellers then they can have at it.



Wow, this was the post I was looking for...lol. Well stated. I must agree....shoot what you want...I could care less, but dont complain when you dont take a buck of you dreams etc. The thread has merit! But it has another side to be spoken for!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2009)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I don't think that most people have a problem with people shooting  "little" bucks. The problem is there are a lot or little buck shooters complaining because they can't ever see any big bucks all they ever kill are these little fellers. "As long as you cut pulp wood you won't ever have saw timber", Just don't be hanging your head when someone kills a nice buck whining about how they don't see any big ones. If they are satisfied with killing the little fellers then they can have at it.



I could care less about shooting little bucks, and I congratulate those when they do shoot one. If I were to shoot a small 8 pointer, though, those same antler worshippers (NOTE: this is not ALL people who want to shoot big bucks only, but it is a very vocal group) would ridicule me for doing so. I watched a man make a 14 year old kid cry once because the kids FIRST BUCK didn't meet HIS expectations. 

FYI, the last buck I shot was in 96 and it was a 19 inch inside 9 pointer. I haven't found one since then I wanted to shoot, and I hunt maybe 4 or 5 times a year--but then again if I want to shoot a little one by God that's up to me and not the nosey busybody next door that is acting like an old woman sticking their nose in my business and trying to get laws changed because HE wants ME to ONLY enjoy hunting on HIS terms. 


The funny/ironic thing is that a lot of those same guys haven't shot a buck in YEARS have suddenly discovered the words "cull buck"-- which is really just the bucks everyone else had been shooting and they have been ridiculing them for it---and they mysteriously now shoot these  little bucks "for the betterment of the herd" which is bogus they just want to be able to shoot something and justify it in their little narrow minded world and still be able to point fingers at other people. 

Put it to ya'll this way. What is THE quickest way to get KICKED OUT of a "big old buck" hunting club? Actually KILL a big old buck. The jealousy will kill them and they'll do all they can to get you to quit or just "downsize" the next year. God help you if you do it the first year you join and they've been trying for years cause you'll get ran out on a rail. 



But that's just my personal experience. 


T


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 18, 2009)

The little deer taste better, always have, always will.


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 18, 2009)

first, to stay with the thread topic, i say ANY deer that is legal to harvest is A TROPHY! hands down. someone put the time, effort, and skill into taking that deer. that in its self is an acomplishment. therefor, the result is a trophy. 

tro-phy –noun, plural -phies. 

1. anything taken in war, hunting, competition, etc., esp. when preserved as a memento; spoil, prize, or award. 

2. anything serving as a token or evidence of victory, valor, skill, etc. 


notice the first word in #1?  ANYTHING taken in war, HUNTING, competition ....   

now notice #2...  ANYTHING serving as a token or evidence victory, valor, SKILL, etc.


by 1st definition, the smallest of legal does or BUCKS is a trophy. by the 2nd definition, the smallest buck or doe is a TROPHY as it is a token of SKILL.


now, on to the juicy stuff....




> Cause with the attitude you are displaying on here you are in for a long hard road in life...especially if you run into someone like me or some of the other fellows on here in person and mouth off like you have in this post.




ummmm.... i have a feeling more than just a fellow from here could shut him up.


now i don't know how said fellow is still a member here after calling out mods and such, but here is MY OPINION of said fellow...


as i stated, it's just my opinion, not a personal attack of him.  i believe the boy is just a spoiled little rich kid who never learned his manners or was taught respect for others. and that said manners and respect would gain himself a lot more in life than his(family's) money or smart mouth will ever get him.  

thanks throwback for letting us in on the youtube and such. it helped me come to my next conclusion....

we get it man. your a bit country. but you have money. and your buddies like all that loud bass and music them _tough gangsta/hoods/home boys/dogs _ like, because they think it makes them a bit more tough to pretend to be those people. and all your "buddies" speak with no respect to others because they think they do not need to. so you go and buy those speakers they like so much in hopes it makes them like you just a bit more.and so you speak to others the way your buddies do just hoping to be liked a bit more. then someone takes you to the outdoors, so you hunt more in hopes they like you a bit more. then in an effort of pleasing them even more, you stuble upon this forum, so you join. now you see most folks here speak of thier trophies and qdma'  and how going for deer that does not meet somebody elses idea of trophy is bad for deer conservation. so you you join in  and become the absolute best ever trophy hunter/conservastionist/managment gurue just hoping to be liked just a bit more.

 now, you you have come to the conclusion that the only thing you have accomplished is sticking your foot in your mouth. and realize your smart mouth has prevented the fine folks here from giving you the time of day to help you learn the things that would help you go furthest in life in general. and the other smaller things that would help you learn to enjoy the smaller things in life to thier fullest extent with the best of thier ability to do so. 

now understand i am not attacking you. i am giving MY OPINION of your personality. and as you stated many, many times yourself, IT"S MY OPINION. now i hope you take the time to fully read and understand what i am saying here. you have friends and nice things and are going to college, but are you truly happy? are you truly happy in your heart as a person pretending to be everything everyone expects or wants you to be? just think deeply within yourself. i believe the true answer will come as a suprise to you.

 you see, i too am a "youngster" by the definition of most of the fine folks here. i am 26. i understand it. we all did the same thing. it is our nature to want to be liked by many others. soon, when your a bit older, you will understand me. you will see there is a better way to gain one's respect for YOU as a person. and it will mean ever so much more than than what you think you have now. 







now just for a little SOUTHERN defense... 

all us southerns aint rit to dum u no?     

 you may know some of us may have not gone to college. some of us may have dropped out in the 9th grade. some of us may have been working full time jobs to help our parents support our families. 

i myself did those things above. now what you may not know about southerners is...

that some of us were home schooled before going to a public high school. some of us were taught with a curiculam that was four years ahead of any public or private school in the state. some of us had a reading comprehension level that rivaled most of the brightest college proffesors in the state when they returned to public schools. some of us allready knew the things being taught in the public and private high schools. some of us chose to drop out and help support our families when they returned to public high schools.  some of us have recieved a GED and/or diploma equivalency certifiacate. some of us may have taken one of those test the day after they dropped out. some of us may have passed it with a score of 100%. some of us may make $50,000 dollars more a year than 50% of college graduates do. 


by the way, i did those things also.  

if your not a real southerner, and us southerners are so stupid, why are you going to college to be taught by us? why not return to a nothern school?

ever hear the expression "dont judge a book by it's cover"? i think you should learn the meaning of that phrase.



and by the way, that is not what i have done with you. i have judged your personality and charictar the way YOU have presented it.

hoochfisher


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

To each is own, be yourown person and don't worry about what others do or say, we all have a choice, If you choose to trophy hunt then great, someday I may but as for now I just love to hunt, and If I happen to kill the big one then great, if not life goes on. I try and take a few deer every year, and I save one of me buck tags with the hope of big boy walking out. I use my doe tags first but will not pass on a small buck if the shot presents itself. Again, everyone hunt the way you want and enjoy.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## firedogtater (Dec 18, 2009)

amen bro


----------



## BigTgainesville (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree it should be up to the hunter or club the hunter joined if they new it in advance. I have been hunting for 20yrs and have shot alot of deer in those years but only 2 wall hangers they were this year. I cherish evry hunt every kill buck or doe. Even after 20 years my heart still races with every deer i see. I have made the choice to not shoot any small bucks because i want a wall hanger but i will shoot some doe especially old mature doe. I hope all of you get to have the enjoyment in the hunting woods the lord has blessed me with regardless of the kill.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 18, 2009)

We grown folks watching to much tv reading to many magazines u get this this months issue of gon 3-4 pages of great bucks we think they are everywhere then think of how many thousand hunters were in the woods with only a handful of lucky hunters they dont reach maturity by being stupid each person has there on goals on hunting what may be a trophy for u may not be one for me but we suppose to hunt for fun not in fear of what others dictate or beleive


----------



## curt_jones (Dec 19, 2009)

SKINNERZ71 said:


> different people have different opinions.if someone doesnt like what i kill it dont bother me.why get mad over what someone says on a public internet forum??lighten up



Agreed! Its a freakin forum where people post their opinion. If you dont want people to talk about the deer you kill then dont post it. Its free game for whoever wants to say something about it. So whoever is posting the picture think twice and dont post it if you are going to be offended. Then that will stop these whiny posts about people trying to be the nice guy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

curt_jones said:


> Agreed! Its a freakin forum where people post their opinion. If you dont want people to talk about the deer you kill then dont post it. Its free game for whoever wants to say something about it. So whoever is posting the picture think twice and dont post it if you are going to be offended. Then that will stop these whiny posts about people trying to be the nice guy.





In reality, we have a set of rules in place, that mean if you can`t say anything nice about somebody elses kill, then it would be best not to say anything. This was brought about this deer season, to stop the uncomplimentary remarks some seem to insist on givin`. This rule is enforced to.

Folks can now post their kills, without worry about bein` bashed for what they are rightly proud of.

For those of you who haven`t read it, now would be a good time.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=429272&highlight=


----------



## gregg (Dec 20, 2009)

I've hunted with the same guys for years, and what I noticed is that they shot small bucks early in their lives, now they choose to shoot only larger bucks, I also noticed they started to criticize less experienced hunters for shooting smaller bucks(the ones they themselves shot years ago) I had to talk to them to remind them of their own progression in harvesting progressively larger bucks, once reminded they felt terrible and realized they were actually driving away new hunters by putting unnecessary presuure on them to harvest only the difficult to kill bucks. To each his own, if the game is legal then give the guy a high five.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 20, 2009)

You got kids hunting, bring em up right and let take whatever is legal.  They need to get envolved and be
happy with what they are doing and be successful. I do not take small Bucks but I have been hunting for 40 years.  If it ain't big enough for me to have mounted and display on the wall, I don't shoot it.  I fill the freezer
with the Nannies early on, BUT I do nothing to decrease
the opportunities of the kids coming along now and getting involved in hunting.  When my Grandkids are
old enough, they will be there with me and I'll be more
than happy for them to take anything legal that walks by,
button head, Doe, spike, 4 pointer, don't care, as long as
they are happy with it I will be more than happy.  Once
they get a few years under their belts, then I'll talk to em about letting young Bucks walk and take bigger ones,
but it will be THEIR decision to do so, not mine, I'll just
voice my opinion on it.  There is NOT a hunter out there, I don't care what you say or who you are, that is not
very happy with the taking of a Trophy Buck.  And we ALL
know that the ONLY way they get to be Trophies is to let em grow.  Oh yea, the big uns eat just as good as the lil
ones do


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 20, 2009)

gregg said:


> I've hunted with the same guys for years, and what I noticed is that they shot small bucks early in their lives, now they choose to shoot only larger bucks, I also noticed they started to criticize less experienced hunters for shooting smaller bucks(the ones they themselves shot years ago) I had to talk to them to remind them of their own progression in harvesting progressively larger bucks, once reminded they felt terrible and realized they were actually driving away new hunters by putting unnecessary presuure on them to harvest only the difficult to kill bucks. To each his own, if the game is legal then give the guy a high five.



very well put. You can notice a similar phenomenon with bass fishermen and the catch and release of large bass. after you reach a certain plateau in terms of large bass one is more likely to release lesser bass and perhaps more likely to frown upon the harvest of smaller fish than one's personal best. I for one used to keep 6 lb bass and would drive all over town to brag on them. Now, while they're far from routine I wouldn't keep one atall.

I concur that if it's legal it shouldn't matter. there is far too much deer hunting snobbery these days. And I can appreciate the perspective of deer snobs, but due to the fact that I've yet to ascend to that level of quality buck kills, I can't agree with them.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 20, 2009)

*A Thousand Words*

They say a picture has a thousand words.  I'm sure putting a picture on a state or a national site, will attract a thousand different comments.   Some in the positive vein; some in a very negative vein.   

Of course, one can always take the anonymous comments with a grain of salt.  No more; no less sometimes.  

Sometimes, you wonder if some aren't using these sites as the old 'Dear Abby' columns.   You have to be old to remember those columns. 

Besides, when did a comment ever cost you more than a brand new rifle, or an expensive compound bow?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

whitworth said:


> They say a picture has a thousand words.  I'm sure putting a picture on a state or a national site, will attract a thousand different comments.   Some in the positive vein; some in a very negative vein.
> 
> Of course, one can always take the anonymous comments with a grain of salt.  No more; no less sometimes.
> 
> ...





Whitworth, what in the world are you talkin` about?


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 20, 2009)

here is the way i view it. How many children would actually be interested if they could only kill a mature buck. Their intrest would be lost very quickly after watching a bunch of young bucks walk by and not being able to shoot them because of the criticism they might catch for posting a picture of thier TROPHY!!!!!! Not everyone has the same view of a trophy brothers.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 20, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.



im sure all of the people you are calling rednecks who cant hunt and are not hunters can hunt three times beter than you shooting ile shoot watever i want and so will evryone else i would much ruther eat a little 50 pound yearling than a 200 pound 5 year old buck heres the deer my sister killed opeaning day this year its a tiny little nubin so shut your trap and stop talkin bout people most are freinds of mine and are good hunters and people


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2009)

you tell em little man!   

T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2009)

the Lackster said:


> here is the way i view it. How many children would actually be interested if they could only kill a mature buck. Their intrest would be lost very quickly after watching a bunch of young bucks walk by and not being able to shoot them because of the criticism they might catch for posting a picture of thier TROPHY!!!!!! Not everyone has the same view of a trophy brothers.



Exactly. 

T


----------



## deerslayer11 (Dec 20, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.





wow what a freakin *****.. Somebody on this forum is a little too conceited. If i wanted to shoot a monster buck i would go out west but i dont, i want to put meat on the table. Your right everybody is entitled to their own oppinion, but this is a forum to congradulate people for there kills not rag people and to brag about how u were out steriods in high school and how you dont shoot "small deer." So why dont you, your big money property, and your "one" buck and go to another forum because your are not welcomed here.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2009)

bigbuckhunter11 said:


> wow what a freakin *****.. Somebody on this forum is a little too conceited. If i wanted to shoot a monster buck i would go out west but i dont, i want to put meat on the table. Your right everybody is entitled to their own oppinion, but this is a forum to congradulate people for there kills not rag people and to brag about how u were out steriods in high school and how you dont shoot "small deer." So why dont you, your big money property, and your "one" buck and go to another forum because your are not welcomed here.





T


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 20, 2009)

Some folks need to take a step back. Deer hunting is a "sport"...it IS NOT life and Death. No one will die if you don't shoot a "Big Buck". It's the old "treat others as you want to be treated". We take many kids hunting from our church and their excitement from 1st- Hitting the target, 2nd -shooting a squirrel/dove/turkey and 
3rd- Shooting a deer  is the best feeling you can have... Don't spoil their sport with your "Big Ego". Seems some are compensating with the size deer they harvest.

Bottom line....If you can't say something nice....Don't say anything at all.. Their posting on this board DOES NOT give you the right to belittle or maline them................JMHO  RW


----------



## deerslayer11 (Dec 20, 2009)

Throwback said:


> T



gotta put people in their place sometimes


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 20, 2009)

Gona be a long Summer


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 20, 2009)

whitworth said:


> They say a picture has a thousand words.  I'm sure putting a picture on a state or a national site, will attract a thousand different comments.   Some in the positive vein; some in a very negative vein.
> 
> Of course, one can always take the anonymous comments with a grain of salt.  No more; no less sometimes.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Whitworth, what in the world are you talkin` about?


Hes thinking about it, probaly let you know next week when he figures it all out


atlninja82 said:


> ha wow yall are ridiclous. sorry i actually hunt unlike yall who just sit on here because yall have no friends and no life. I havent used myspace since i was literally 14. I use facebook. yall must really be bored a lot. how about spending half of the time you spend on here, in the woods. I dont care how much crap yall wanna give me, I dont believe in shooting small deer. Im not gonna back down to a bunch of rednecks who dont really know how to hunt, and sit in their ladder stand with a gun rest and drink beer and smoke cigs in their stand and shoot the first thing with legs. Not all of you are like this but a lot of you are. dont care what yall think. Im successful at everything I do whether it be school, football, wrestling, workin on my truck, or hunting. While i'm NO EXPERT, I am still successful because I dont let myself fail. Never have and never will. that may be the problem with some of you people that have to hunt to feed your family. If you didnt mess off in highschool and actually went to college, you wouldnt be in that situation. Dont care what yall think. just look at yourselves. you are what, 40 years old? and spend more time on an internet forum than anything else you do. ha trust me yall havent insulted me at all. You could could have tried, but when it comes from someone like yall, its not too much of an insult. my youtube videos of my sound system, I do competition car audio. Its one of my many hobbies. So what? and turtle- how is that illegal? sure its illegal if im driving around with my windows down blasting it but i dont. and that building was in the middle of an open field, just built, and was vacant. get your facts straight before you start accusing me. no im not at south forsyth. im in kennesaw going to school there. yea i am a good kid. Ive never touched drugs, i will always go out of my way to help anyone out, even if they arent my friends, I love to hunt and love the outdoors, and have never really been in any kind of trouble. I just dont take anything from anyone. I dont care how big they are or how old they are. I used to have to when i lived with my parents  because my dad woulda killed me but now im sick of it. yall think you are better than me just because I have my own opinion and im not afraid to tell people about it. yes i do lift weights. I am a 2 time state qualifier for powerlifting so yes my testosterone levels are a bit above normal. shooting small deer is pointless and immature as hunter. just my opinion. Im done posting here until I get my next buck. yall continue  to keep shoting yearlings and ill continue to keep shooting mature deer.



Yet you fail miserably to show your parents and anyone else for the matter..............RESPECT. Im 38 years old and if my Mother tells me to do something, I show her enough respect to do it. You have some long tough rows ahead of you to plow my friend.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 20, 2009)

some of you folks need to CHILL OUT---- SUCK IT UP and let other poster's be happy with their deer-- if you don't like it so what-- SHUT UP  and let them enjoy their deer  ------------- it may not be a trophy to you but it may be to them -------grow up------------ your standards are YOURS not everybody else's-------- find another forum to post your negative BULL############   eddy


----------



## Browtine (Dec 20, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Protest by killing a buttonhead.
> 
> post pics.
> 
> T



Ok, here's my button buck for this year. I even saved the buttons.   Would post a closer head shot... but it was a head shot kill...  Had the whole thing ground with bacon in it... Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 20, 2009)

When are they gonna lock this thread?


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 20, 2009)

this one should be closed---- too many  negative posts on hunting in general---- we hunters should not post this type of BULL----- all  hunters should support all hunters not put others DOWN


----------



## BJ Farr (Dec 21, 2009)

Well the biggest problem with georgia is everyone shooting everything they see if its your first deer fine, if its a kid fine, but come on everyone if you have 10, 20, or even 30 racks grow up and let them go and grow everyone will see a big change!


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am a trophy hunter.  Trophy is a broad statement, because trophy with a bow and trophy with a gun is two different deer.  Same as with every person.  Someone else's trophy may not be my idea of a trophy. A deer that you kill at 15 year old should not be the same trophy to you at 30 years old. Have pride in the buck that you kill, and have respect for people that are trying to manage trophy bucks.

If you have killed 3 deer already that year why kill a 2 1/2 year old 6 Point.  I hate the statement "If it is brown it is down".  

People say the hunt for food.  Come on. How much do you spend on hunting every year.  I guarantee you can buy food cheaper. AND I WILL ARGUE THAT WITH ANYONE.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2009)

BJ Farr said:


> Well the biggest problem with georgia is everyone shooting everything they see if its your first deer fine, if its a kid fine, but come on everyone if you have 10, 20, or even 30 racks grow up and let them go and grow everyone will see a big change!



And that's your opinion. 

Funny how everyone else shoots "everything they see". 
I get sick of hearing that when I know better. 


T


----------



## drine (Dec 21, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> this one should be closed---- too many  negative posts on hunting in general---- we hunters should not post this type of BULL----- all  hunters should support all hunters not put others DOWN


I second that Eddy. Let your fellow hunter alone, as long as they are not unsafe or hunting ilegally. Plus the purpose of hunting legally is herd reduction.  That's why it is controlled.  "Trophy hunters" may not want to shoot does but there is no better way to thin the herd. There are more deer now in Habersham than ever!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am 1/2 way to my 4 deer freezer filling...  A nice buck and a doe so far...  

I've said it before and I'll say it again - to each his/her/it's own...

Ron


----------



## Cryson (Dec 21, 2009)

IMO the whole state of Georgia should be QDM, I think shooting button heads, spikes, 4 & 6 pointers and 60-80 lb does is just stupid, and not even worth the processing fee. If the whole state was QDM, I think in about 4 years we would have monster bucks all over the place.

However, I do think the QDM limit of does should be lowered, 12 does in one year is insane. I think it should be 2 bucks and 2 does a year, but also let people shoot 1 mutated deer to keep the bad genetics out of the herd. So 5 deer total a year. That would fill a freezer for a whole year with meat.

That's just my two sense.

Also I started hunting when I was a kid, and killed an 185 lb 8 pointer, I would much rather kill an 8 point as my first deer than a spike or 4 pointer as a young kid.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

Cryson said:


> IMO the whole state of Georgia should be QDM, I think shooting button heads, spikes, 4 & 6 pointers and 60-80 lb does is just stupid, and not even worth the processing fee. If the whole state was QDM, I think in about 4 years we would have monster bucks all over the place.
> 
> However, I do think the QDM limit of does should be lowered, 12 does in one year is insane. I think it should be 2 bucks and 2 does a year, but also let people shoot 1 mutated deer to keep the bad genetics out of the herd. So 5 deer total a year. That would fill a freezer for a whole year with meat.
> That's just my two sense.
> ...





No it won`t.


----------



## Cryson (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> No it won`t.



IMO it will. If you get it processed that is. Ive seen people cut it themselves and it just waste a lot of good meat. I kill one 200lb deer and get a years worth of chops, ground, cube steak. Get the rest of the deer you harvest made into sausage and jerky or any other special cuts.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2009)

Once Deer Season is over will ya'll stop bashing each other over this topic and move on to another?


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 21, 2009)

Cryson said:


> IMO it will. If you get it processed that is. Ive seen people cut it themselves and it just waste a lot of good meat. I kill one 200lb deer and get a years worth of chops, ground, cube steak. Get the rest of the deer you harvest made into sausage and jerky or any other special cuts.



call me stupid but it seems like it would depend on how often you ate deer and just how big an ole boy you are

maybe some folks got a house of youngin' that like to eat venison!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

Cryson said:


> IMO it will. If you get it processed that is. Ive seen people cut it themselves and it just waste a lot of good meat. I kill one 200lb deer and get a years worth of chops, ground, cube steak. Get the rest of the deer you harvest made into sausage and jerky or any other special cuts.



We eat more of it than you do, obviously. And I do all my own processin`, since I waste less than a processor does, my equipment is cleaner, and I KNOW what I`m gettin`. Plus, why pay somebody, to something I can do better? I kill it, I take care of it.


----------



## Cryson (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> We eat more of it than you do, obviously. And I do all my own processin`, since I waste less than a processor does, my equipment is cleaner, and I KNOW what I`m gettin`. Plus, why pay somebody, to something I can do better? I kill it, I take care of it.



I never said it was wrong to cut it yourself, just waste meat from what I have seen. 

All I am saying is that we are smashing the herd, looking at our kill roster from 1998-current, we have had a 70% decrease in deer. 

For example in 2000 we killed 70 deer, even number of does and bucks, and this year we only got 14 as a club. And my county is QDM.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2009)

we killed obout ten deer in all last year and before deer seoson came this year we were out of meat we have killed little buck and yearlins evry year and we still have big deer my dad killed a 13 point last year that was 5 years old and my dads got a wall full of nice bucks ilee post pics in a minit


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2009)

tictictic


----------



## hevishot (Dec 21, 2009)

Cryson said:


> IMO the whole state of Georgia should be QDM, I think shooting button heads, spikes, 4 & 6 pointers and 60-80 lb does is just stupid, and not even worth the processing fee. If the whole state was QDM, I think in about 4 years we would have monster bucks all over the place.
> 
> However, I do think the QDM limit of does should be lowered, 12 does in one year is insane. I think it should be 2 bucks and 2 does a year, but also let people shoot 1 mutated deer to keep the bad genetics out of the herd. So 5 deer total a year. That would fill a freezer for a whole year with meat.
> 
> ...



your "two sense" isn't worth two CENTS...how on earth you come to think that 5 deer total is "enough" for familes that actually eat deer meat is beyond me...and pretty funny...and to make a statement that folks who process their own meat are wasteful is just ignorant...thats my two cents...


----------



## Cryson (Dec 21, 2009)

hevishot said:


> your "two sense" isn't worth two CENTS...how on earth you come to think that 5 deer total is "enough" for familes that actually eat deer meat is beyond me...and pretty funny...and to make a statement that folks who process their own meat are wasteful is just ignorant...thats my two cents...



Congrats, never tried to start a flame war, if you can't take other peoples opinions then don't post. If you think 5 deer isn't enough, that's your opinion, but i'm not gonna flame you for it as your trying to do to me. 

I do see your stance, my opinion still stands however, 2 does might be a little low, 5-6 does might be more reasonable, but I will state again, in my own opinion, 12 does is too much.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2009)

last time i cheked we could onley kill 10


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 21, 2009)

Bird Hunter 21 said:


> People say the hunt for food.  Come on. How much do you spend on hunting every year.  I guarantee you can buy food cheaper. AND I WILL ARGUE THAT WITH ANYONE.



I agree with you. You can buy food cheaper. IF YOU WANT TO EAT THE NASTY MESS FROM THE GROCERY STORE. I do hunt for food because that's the food I want and I pride myself to be as self- sufficient off the land as much as I can. AND the bonuses you get from being in God's Nature is so much more fun than going uptown unless yer a city-slicker implant maybe needing to burn some food stamps. Aw c'mon now, I'm a Coffee Co. boy too. I know you love to eat deer meat don't you? Need any tips on aging or cooking, recipes maybe? Deer is my family's beef and we do everything with it. Wild hogs too! Catch my own fish too! Hunting is a choice and what I eat is a choice and to each his own how they want to hunt as long as it's legal. As hunters we should be as one and support each other's choices. Don't take this as a direct message to you but to all on here that think's their opinion is the only right one. BTW I kill a lot of deer scattered around the state and I still run out or break even on deer meat by the onstart of the next season.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Dec 21, 2009)

wow 12 pages of this...


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 21, 2009)

Seth carter said:


> last time i cheked we could onley kill 10



Hey Seth, your Dad has some good bucks on the wallWhat county are yall hunting? Good luck, you seem down to earth, hope you kill a monster man


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


>



amazing isnt it ??


----------



## andyh2484 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> That's right ,it bothers the heck out of me too! If It's legal,and that's what you want to do that's cool. I 've shot big bucks & small bucks ,and I get a kick outa both. Don't pile on someone that's posting pictures of something they are proud of. And, a bunch of us could give a rats tail what y'all think anyhow ,it 's just getting mighty old.



Well, going to a star trek convention is legal, but I don't agree with that either.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

One thing is for sure and for certain. When somebody makes a thread, and posts pics of their deer, no matter how small, anybody who comes on that thread and makes a snide comment, will be rudely awakened. That has come to a stop on this forum.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> One thing is for sure and for certain. When somebody makes a thread, and posts pics of their deer, no matter how small, anybody who comes on that thread and makes a snide comment, will be rudely awakened. That has come to a stop on this forum.



Yep.  

Good thing I never told you that Chief said that 8 you killed a few weeks ago would've been a good'un next week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> Good thing I never told you that Chief said that 8 you killed a few weeks ago would've been a good'un next week.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


>



What?  

They grow real fast up there.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That WILL come to a stop on this forum.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## PCBowhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

head shot said:


> Actually, your wrong. I didn't "forget where I came from." I'm sure you have heard the saying "you can't knock it until you try it?" Well, I tried it, and decided to go a different route. I like the challenge and anticipation of hunting a trophy buck. It's simply more fun and challenging to me.
> 
> I am kind of two sided on this to be totally honest. I hunt differently in Florida than I do in Georgia. Down here, at certain places I hunt, we have people that will shoot whatever crosses the line. Some of these folks we don't get a long with. Some of them break and bend rules. In order to keep them straight, we cut down the buck ratio for them . This works out for us because we keep meat in the freezer, and we keep there sorry butts from having as much.
> 
> At the same time, on other pieces of property we have, I only go for the so called "trophy" bucks.





Maybe you decided to "go a different route" because you matured as a hunter just like the guy said.  You just think it sounds better to explain yourself that way.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 23, 2009)

*The 5 stages of a hunter*

The 5 Stages of a Hunter
January 29, 2009 by admin   


Hunters change through the years. Factors used to determine “successful hunting” change as well for each hunter. A hunter’s age, role models, and his years of hunting experience affect his ideas of “success.” Many hunters may fit into one of the following five groups. In 1975-1980, groups of over 1,000 hunters in Wisconsin were studied, surveyed, and written about by Professors Robert Jackson and Robert Norton, University of Wisconsin-La Crosse. The results of their studies form a widely accepted theory of hunter behavior and development. Where are you now? Where would you like to be?

SHOOTER STAGE
The hunter talks about satisfaction with hunting being closely tied to being able to “get shooting.” Often the beginning duck hunter will relate he had an excellent day if he got in a lot of shooting. The beginning deer hunter will talk about the number of shooting opportunities. Missing game means little to hunters in this phase. A beginning hunter wants to pull the trigger and test the capability of his firearm. A hunter in this stage may be a dangerous hunting partner.

LIMITING OUT STAGE
A hunter still talks about satisfaction gained from shooting. But what seems more important is measuring success through the killing of game and the number of birds or animals shot. Limiting out, or filling a tag, is the absolute measure. Do not let your desire to limit out be stronger than the need for safe behavior at all times.

TROPHY STAGE
Satisfaction is described in terms of selectivity of game. A duck hunter might take only greenheads. A deer hunter looks for one special deer. A hunter might travel far to find a real trophy animal. Shooting opportunity and skills become less important. (Do not let your desire to kill a big old buck infringe on other people's enjoyment of their sport when you are in this stage--T)

METHOD STAGE
This hunter has all the special equipment. Hunting has become one of the most important things in his life. Satisfaction comes from the method that enables the hunter to take game. Taking game is important, but second to how it is taken. This hunter will study long and hard how best to pick a blind site, lay out decoys, and call in waterfowl. A deer hunter will go one on one with a white-tailed deer, studying sign, tracking, and the life habits of the deer. Often, the hunter will handicap himself by hunting only with black powder firearms or bow and arrow. Bagging game, or limiting, still is understood as being a necessary part of the hunt during this phase.

SPORTSMAN STAGE
As a hunter ages and after many years of hunting, he “mellows out.” Satisfaction now can be found in the total hunting experience. Being in the field, enjoying the company of friends and family, and seeing nature outweigh the need for taking game. Not all hunters go through all the stages, or go through them in that particular order. It is also possible for hunters who pursue several species of game to be in different stages with regard to each species. Some hunters feel that role models of good sportsmen, training, or reading books or magazines helped them pass more quickly through some stages.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/hunter-stages.php


----------



## Bassbusterfiss (Dec 23, 2009)

yes it is true that if you let them walk they will be bigger next year but i have never tasted horns before.People watch too many TV show and thats why they trophy hunt.. to show off to there buddies how big their deer horns are.While people that just hunt, mainly do it to eat the meat and be out in the woods...To each his own just my two cent


----------



## castaway (Dec 23, 2009)

I love deer hunting more than anything in the world. I mostly hunt in Florida and I shoot what is legal on my lease and that is four point or better and I enjoy it when I kill a four point. With that being said everyone has different standards when it comes to what they shoot. Im going to continue to kill what I want as long as it is legal. I just wish that people would not put down others for killing what they want. Things like this arguing really make this forum less enjoyable than it was in the past.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2009)

> SPORTSMAN STAGE
> As a hunter ages and after many years of hunting, he “mellows out.” Satisfaction now can be found in the total hunting experience. Being in the field, enjoying the company of friends and family, and seeing nature outweigh the need for taking game.



This is me....I haven't killed a deer yet this year, probably won't either, I hope my daughter can get her first buck before season ends the 15th, though.


----------



## queenj (Jan 2, 2010)

LAKOTA said:


> I agree, an older deer is a far smarter deer no matter the sex.
> 
> So would you pass up a mature buck that was ran by you by accident, since it would take no skill or experience to kill the buck? Would that ruin the feeling of winning the competition within yourself, your buddies, and the deer?
> 
> .



I agree, a lot of the time when I hear of someone killing a really big buck, there is mostly luck involved rather than skill. (Notice I did not say 'most or all' of the time)
And I've always thought it weird that does are considered stupid by so many people. When they were facing natural predators, they managed to survive, after all.
Also, if the fawns born are close to 50/50 buck and doe, and all the small bucks get passed up in favor of "just shoot a doe", then the bigger does that produce more than one fawn become less common. So eventually your bucks will begin leaving the property anyway, no matter what size they are. And if you do choose to kill does, especially big ones that are more likely to have several fawns in a year over small bucks every time, where do the new deer come from?  For myself, I don't even have room for a deer head to dust, and unless the 'luck' comes my way I won't even be trying to kill a big buck. For me, small bucks or small does are the preference, up to the amount I can use, and then stop hunting. 
. Which for me is sort of like fishing; I want 3 to eat, and have no 'biguns' but 2 fish sticks. Now, for me, if the next one is small too, I decide to keep it and stop fishing, or put it back and try for something bigger, even though I'm under the limit. That would be even if fish had season limits here; in Alaska they DO have season limits on  king salmon, and every fish must be tagged and reported, so the analogy is not ridiculous.


----------



## queenj (Jan 2, 2010)

EEK-- I'm sorry I drug this back out of the trash pile. I'm new and didn't notice how old, long and, er, involved this thread is. And now it's taken me so long to read all but the page I quoted from that i don't have time to edit.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the guys who'll post on here..."I only shoot 150+ bucks".....and never post a pic.....I'm gonna shoot whatever is legal and aint got spots....12 deer right.....For all the "tough" QDM deer farmers.....I'd love for you to come to my property and tell me how I should hunt....and PLEASE criticize me to my face....not online...through a computer....


----------



## Boneskull (Jan 16, 2010)

I do not shoot small bucks anymore. I have shot my share but now I am committed to growing the largest buck that I can on my property. One sure way to do that is to let the smaller bucks walk. A good management program includes harvesting mature does from your herd. That should keep your freezers fully stocked while you let your smaller bucks mature. Once they are mature, have at em. The thrill of harvesting a Mature Buck is unforgetable. Having several mature Bucks in your area greatly increases the signs before and during the rut. You will see more activity, scrapes, rubs, fighting, chasing etc.
I realize some folks time to hunt is limited and they end up taking what they can get.  Once a buck walks by, that is it. 
That is not really hunting but shooting.

If you look in the last few issues of GON, you will see that letting smaller bucks walk is working in Georgia. I have never seen so many Quality Buck Pictures as I have in the last few issues. 
It is working in GA. Lots of Quality land management practices, food plots, supplemental feeding, and hunter management is making a difference in Georgia.
It should only continue to get better as more and more hunters jump on the QDMA bandwagon.
Bone


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 16, 2010)

yay QDMA..........i'm sorry....but first thing that walk out in front of me I am killing it......it will go in my freezer....ya'll QDMers just want "wall ornaments".....to heck with that I want MEAT....ground, sausage, roast, etc.!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2010)

jesus christ, please make it stop


----------



## Chester Co. Deer Hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

*Big Bucks ?*

In some areas of the country if you are holding out for a trophy (large) buck, you will be waiting forever. In some areas there are few or no large bucks because of hunting pressure, genetics, etc.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jul 22, 2011)

You know, I was just scrolling through all the threads I've started over the years as a member and I forgot about this one. This was the best thread I've started to date! And you know what the funniest thing about it is? I was only 15 years old when I started it!


----------



## wadehand (Jul 22, 2011)

wack um and stack um. let GOD sort um out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like this thread outlived some of the members ability to not get banned..


----------



## sgtstinky (Jul 23, 2011)

My wife thinks the small ones are trophies because we eat them, she always reminds me on the way out the door to shoot a small one. I also like to think that I'm going to kill the mac daddy so I can see booth sides. I think its just best to not knock anyone unless you know them. With the guys I hunt with its is presumed that you will take a good ribbing if you come back to camp with a fawn, but I don't think it is appropriate to say anything negative about another persons kill unless you know them. Remember that hunting is not a competitive sport, just simmer down and enjoy! Some of the best hunts I can remember didn't involve a trophy, just good times and friends.


----------



## gregg (Jul 23, 2011)

I hunted on the same lease for 20 years, saw many hunters progress from "shoot anything" to "shoot any buck" to "trophy only buck" and I was always struck by how they scolded others who didn't hold out for what they NOW deemed a "trophy"......most guys who call themselves trophy only hunters have at one time in their lives taken smaller bucks that were "trophies" at that point in time. Personally I only care to take larger bucks, but certainly think a person should shoot whatever makes him happy as long as it is legal.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like this thread outlived some of the members ability to not get banned..



Is there a list of banded members?


----------



## Red350SS (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe Nic has a trophy wall??? 





shakey gizzard said:


> Is there a list of banded members?


----------



## The Fever (Jul 23, 2011)

Just had to start it up again BIG DOE!!!! SHEESH


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well i see everyones arguement. The way i see it is, i dont have a problem if its a small nubby head or if its a 160 class buck. I think every deer you take, weather it be buck or doe is a trophy. With that being said. i have passed on smaller bucks, not for management(i hunt public land) but because i knew what was in the area i was hunting and was holding out for one i had been after all season. I will shoot what ever is legal except for yearling. I dont think ppl should bash what others do, its there choice as long as there legal.


----------



## Pete Gray (Jul 23, 2011)

Throwback said:


> Protest by killing a buttonhead.
> 
> post pics.
> 
> T



T.. your just not right brother.  Thats funny right there....IDCWYA!


----------



## polkhunt (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't worry about or have a problem with what other people kill. My theory on hunting is that if I want meat I will kill a doe. I think there is no need to kill a young buck for meat. The doe will taste the same and their is not much of a challenge to killing a young buck anyway. That being said everybody has their way of hunting and whatever they want to do is their business.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 24, 2011)

*If its brown its down*

it all taste the same.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 25, 2011)

People have the right to hunt however they want. I never scorn folks for what they kill. Every deer is a trophy, regardless of size or sex. We should never forget what hunting is really about and all sportsmen/women should be respectful to each other. We already have enemies who want to put a stop to us doing what we have a God given right to do, so we sure as heck dont need to make enemies out of each other.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 25, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> You know, I was just scrolling through all the threads I've started over the years as a member and I forgot about this one. This was the best thread I've started to date! And you know what the funniest thing about it is? I was only 15 years old when I started it!



If this is the best thread you've ever started I sure don't want to read the others.

I've only been a regular viewer of these forums for a little under a year and I haven't really seen people putting down the deer that other posters killed and certainly not ridiculing them for what they choose to kill.  What I do see is a lot of people crying about perceived slights.  Some folks need to suck it up and not be so sensitive.


----------



## 3chunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Qdm in my opinion is death to deer hunting!  Commercialization has absolutely taken over because of it.  I'm not judging what others kill.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jul 26, 2011)

I will admit that I didn't read all 13 pages of this post. I agree that no person should bash another for whatever they kill. I personally don't shoot small bucks anymore. I have killed my fair share of them when I was younger. I wish I had a dollar for everytime I heard my daddy grumble, " You can boil them horns for 2 weeks and you still can't eat them!!" But the happiest and most excited that I ever saw him was when he killed his biggest buck ever.

I still cant help but wander though, if you want to fill your freezer, why not shoot a doe?

Kids are a entirely different subject. Let them shoot whatever they want. You have to make it fun for them if ya want them to keep going back.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 26, 2011)

You can tell Deer season isn't far away now. Let the games begin!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 26, 2011)

The greenway way....

for a second there I though this thread was about the presidential address last night..


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 26, 2011)

FX Jenkins said:


> The greenway way....
> 
> for a second there I though this thread was about the presidential address last night..



I was about to move it to the PF until I read it


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jul 26, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Just had to start it up again BIG DOE!!!! SHEESH


----------



## HucK Finn (Jul 26, 2011)

elfiii said:


> You can tell Deer season isn't far away now. Let the games begin!



Last year was my first deer season here on Woody's, and this may have been a problem in the past but I honestly never saw anybody rag another hunter about a small buck picture.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 26, 2011)

HucK Finn said:


> Last year was my first deer season here on Woody's, and this may have been a problem in the past but I honestly never saw anybody rag another hunter about a small buck picture.



Seriously?


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Jul 26, 2011)

Grand Daddy always said "You can boil them horns all you want son but they'll never make soup"  I don't go looking to shoot a young one but as one gentleman stated in here I too will put one on the ground if the season is coming to a close and there is no meat in the freezer.  You big buck hunters can kill all the slammers you want to, I just assume eat doe.  Way better eatin' than a rutted out slammer.  This is just my .02 by the way.  

Spur


----------



## HucK Finn (Jul 26, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Seriously?




Yeah. 

 Now, I saw Nic time and time again warn not to do it, and express how it would not be tolerated (understandably so) 

 It must have worked to some degree, because I did not see any negative comments on small buck pictures in 2010.

I was not here on here in 2009, so I understand that it could have be a problem, but as of last year it seems to have clean up a good bit.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 26, 2011)

HucK Finn said:


> Yeah.
> 
> so I understand that it could have be a problem, but as of last year it seems to have been cleaned up a good bit.



Fixed it. for you.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2011)

I know yall dont really want to start all this "stuff" again this season, so I will lock it and dare someone to start another one.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 26, 2011)

I hunt meat not antlers.... big antlers are no indication of how good a hunter is.  You're still sitting in a tree still hunting.  I think the younger ones taste better anyway.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 26, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I know yall dont really want to start all this "stuff" again this season, so I will lock it and dare someone to start another one.



Please do!


----------



## mikey (Jul 26, 2011)

its post like this is why i dont visit here often


----------

